# Fuente SMPS para amplificadores. Fuente Switching 110/220 VAC Hagala Ud mismo



## BUSHELL

Este hilo tiene como objetivo reunir voluntades, conocimientos y deseos para construir desde cero (y entre todos) una fuente SMPS (switching) específica para amplificador, que funcione a 110/220 VAC. Algo simple, funcional, sin complicaciones. Pero en plan DIY (HUM in Spanish Hágalo ud mismo). 

Sí. Ya sé que hay varios hilos ya empezados:
Fuente conmutada (switching)
Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 110-220VAC

pero quise abrir un nuevo tema. Solo para ver qué sale entre todos, con esquemas, pcbs y todo eso. No dejar todo el aporte a uno solo.

*Criterios de diseño: (oops, yo que apenas sé sumar y restar…y poniendo condiciones)*

*Salida dual con entrega suficiente de amperios (Los amplificadores requieren sobre todo amperios,  para nutrir los episodios donde la musica lo exija).
Me han dicho por ahí:
“Para un amplificador se necesita fuente partida (+ y -). Lo mejor para esto es hacer el transformador con dos secundarios independientes e iguales, cada uno con su etapa rectificadora y ponerlos en serie tomando el punto medio[/size] “

*Que funcione a 110/220 VAC (Con una llave selectora para los diferentes países). Esto excluye la fuente para 12V, pues ya está suficientemente documentada en otros temas del foro.
Me han dicho por ahí:
“no es ningun problema: solo se coloca un switch que conmute el doblador de tension o que sea rectificacion de onda completa...”

*Que el PWM sea fácil de conseguir: He pensado en el TL474 y el SG4525, pues consultando en varias ciudades latinoamericanas, me han dicho que se consiguen fácilmente. Levantas una piedra y ahí está!
Que use mosfetes (Tienen ventajas inobjetables sobre los BJT, para esta aplicación).

*Que podamos usar un transformador de fuente de PC (Lo único rescatable de ellas para el objetivo planteado). Quizá podamos rescatar una que otra cosilla, pero no mucho. No nos hagamos ilusiones con una fuente de pc. 
Pero los que consigamos un nucleo toroidal, mejor que mejor, aunque son un poquitín más dificiles de bobinar...

*Que sea de voltajes ajustables para las diferentes necesidades. Porqué? Pues porque hay un sinnumero de diseños de amplificadores y todos con voltajes distintos. Así, cualquiera pueda ajustarlo a su medida.  ( Esto evita la pregunta ¿Para más potencia, y si le aumento, y si esto, y si lo otro…). Una alimentación de hasta unos +/-50VDC es muy, pero muy suficiente para hacer temblar la casa entera….) Esto, creo, cubre las necesidades de muchos aficionados foristas sensatos. Si la fuente es ajustable desde unos +/- 25 hasta unos +/-50VDC), créanme que estaremos salvados….Claro, si se puede *aumentar* bienvenido…pero no creo que se pueda pretender subirla mucho más en plan sencillo. Recordemos que dependiendo de la calidad de amplificador usado, se obtienen buenos o malos Watios. Y sobre todo, los altavoces….algunos son más eficientes y suenan más y mejor, con los mismos watios….)
Me dijeron por ahí:
"para las diferentes tensiones que se requieran estaria incluido un ajuste que haga la funcion de variar dicha tension y ajustarla segun sea requerida…”
Me lo dijo alguien que ya ha diseñado fuentes con esta caracteristica. Así que, por considerarla de gran (Grandísimo) interés, la incluyo.

Sobre la topologia no sé. Esto lo desarrollaremos en el camino. A día de hoy, me han dicho que una Flyback o una Forward….para el objetivo planteado. Con tal que no complique mucho y que se pueda alcanzar una potencia decente en plan DIY (Hágala ud mismo). Nada de exquisiteces que tardarían años desarrollar. Esas las dejamos para comprarlas hechas o pedirlas a medida a empresas que se han dedicado durante años a esto y que merecen vender:
http://www.coldamp.com/opencms/opencms/coldamp/en/products/power_supplies/
http://www.dbup.com.ar/tutorial_fuentes_conmutadas.htm

*Unos 400/500W nos produciría gran satisfacción en plan DIY, no creen?*

Así que, caballeros, el sueño de desterrar las monstruosas fuentes lineales,  está a punto de convertirse en realidad!

Ah, se me olvidaba. Uno de los compañeros del foro, me dijo esto al oído:
“Personalmente, hace un buen tiempo, diseñe una fuente switching para ese propósito……. Bueno, si les interesa, avisen, ¿ok?” Por estos días me parece que salio de vacaciones, pero regresará. Espero.

El primero que publique un esquema base,  recibirá una premio sorpresa. Es solo una imagen, pero es que la veo y no lo creo. Llegará por MP, no quiero inaugurar el calabozo de Moderación.    :. O si al moderador lo muerde la curiosidad, se lo mando a él, me autoriza  y pongo el link. Es que cada vez que la veo, me motivo a seguir viviendo, quizá algún día me la tope por la calle!


----------



## FELIBAR12

Yo estoy investigando muchisimo sobre el tema pero de eso si que no tengo mucho conocimiento,razon por la cual  tome la decision de buscar circuitos faciles,economicos,y que sirvan.
 Dentro de mis recopilaciones encontre varios circuitos pero hay un problema (por lo menos para mi) y es que se alimentan con 220v( donde vivo trabajamos con 120 ac) pero se supone que se debe hacer un truquito pequeño  en el rectificador de la alimentacion  para que se convierta en un doblador de voltaje (cosa que aun no tengo muy clara) y listo! 
 o la otra opcion seria modficar algunos componentes de la fuente como el transformador de alta frecuencia y la alimentacion de la parte que genera los pulsos.
Alguien propuso que dicha parte idealmente debiera alimentarse del mismo transformador de alta frecuencia pero eso es un poco mas complejo de lograr.
Aqui les muestro entonces lo que encontre ( hay un archivo en proteus pero cuando se extrae a un destino sale vacio,hay que abrirlo sin extraerlo,por eso imprimi en pdf el diseño), y esta ha tenido variaciones en cuanto a la frecuencia de conmutacion y a los voltajes de salida, ajustados por unos zener(y el optoacoplador) y la potencia de salida.
varias personas han armado ese circuito pero a su manera(por el pcb) http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=127409 aca otra de la misma (miembro de diy audio para poder ver archivos) http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=125269
 el hilo de donde la saque http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=110828
de todas formas tengo una duda frente a algo muy importante:el nucleo del "hf xformer".
vi por ahi que el exito de la fuente dependia de las caracteristicas del nucleo del transformador de alta frecuencia y si no se elegia el adecuado estariamos en problemas.
De todas formas voy a hacer el intento de armar esto haber que pasa si funciona o no y si ahay algun electronico por ahi que la analice y por lo menos proponga un sistema de proteccion diferente a los fusibles porque esto no tiene nada de protecciones y cuando algo malo pase adios fuente! y $$$


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno, me sumo a la idea, dejo un esquema que armé sacando idea de varias fuentes que eh visto con lo poco que fui aprendiendo del tema, y tratando de eliminar "los 50[Hz]" osea, la alimentación de la parte de control proviene de un devanado auxiliar del transformador principal.
Les pido por favor a los que saben del tema, que me ayuden a hacer bien los cálculos y corregir los valores de algunos componentes, redes, filtros, nº de espiras de los devanados, etc, como así cualquier consejo sobre la misma.

Ya eh hecho el pcb de esa fuente y quedó más chico que la placa de una fuente ATX, si me ayudan a corregir cualquier detalle que vean, la pruebo y publico todo...

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Lo unico que me tiene pensando de esos esquemas es el famoso "inrush current limiter" que a veces  montan en el filtro de red.Tambien se que montan una resistencia termica pero de bastante amperaje y creo que no se consigue donde yo vivo,por eso pregunto, sera que se puede omitir o al menos reemplazar por algo que funcione de manera similar?


----------



## Tacatomon

El primero que publique un esquema base, recibirá una premio sorpresa. Es solo una imagen, pero es que la veo y no lo creo. Llegará por MP, no quiero inaugurar el calabozo de Moderación. Wink :. O si al moderador lo muerde la curiosidad, se lo mando a él, me autoriza y pongo el link. Es que cada vez que la veo, me motivo a seguir viviendo, quizá algún día me la tope por la calle!

no se vale... ponla, sea lo que sea...

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?myzyzjqmh2m

esta fuente esta muy completa.

incluye fotos del montaje, diagrama, pcb lista para imprimir, y los calculos para hacerla usted mismo.

esta en ruso... pero se entiende.

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hey tacatomon muy buen aporte, sirve como base para un rediseño, yo estoy trabajando en un hibrido entre un diseño propio y una ATX de PC, cuando la pruebe y sepa que todo funciona OK la publico, eso si, tiene todas las protecciones necesarias. Amigo Bushell estamos para compartir la información.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, me sumo y dejo un aporte.
esta es una fuente que nacio de una mezcla de circuitos que hice, mis pretensiónes fueron simples: armar una fuente sencilla, sin transformador de 50Hz, tension de salida variable desde +/-30V hasta +/-50V y +/-15V para el pre, topologia half-bridge, sin delirios de complejidad. en teoria da 300W como poco. 

el punto flojo que tiene es el tema de las protecciones ( solamente fusible en los 220V ),eso es algo que podemos ir desarrollando, pero asi como esta funciona perfectamente ya que hace unos meses que la estoy probando.
el disipador que puse es algo chico,va uno un poco mas grande.

el nucleo es el EE42/15
primario:22 vueltas
secundario:10 +10 vueltas

el driver es un toroide de ferrita
primario:40 + 40 vueltas 
secundario: 9+9+3 vueltas

el inductor de salida es un toroide de polvo de hierro
35 vueltas x 2

tengo que agradecer a juan romero y a hazard que me dieron una mano muy grande.

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigo yo te puedo ayudar con el diseño de la proteccion ya que en la que estoy trabajando, funciona con el tl494, les repito no la he probado aun, esta muy bueno tu diseño ya que no usa una fuente auxiliar para alimentar el circuito de control, bueno la topologia para alta potencia es la full bridge, con mosfet y lo primero que quisiera lograr son +-40vdc, si me funciona lo subo a +-90vdc y si tambien funciona, cambio la salida para alimentar amplificador clase H, como por ejemplo, +-70vdc y +-130vdc, con proteccion contra cortos y contra sobre voltajes, creo que soy muy exigente, pero se que entre todos podemos lograrlo.  Sigo trabajando en ella en estos dias pruebo la fase inicial (+-40Vdc), de todas formas voy a analizar tu diagrama para darte una idea de como realizar el circuito de proteccion.


----------



## belpmx

> el nucleo es el EE42/15
> primario:22 vueltas
> secundario:10 +10 vueltas
> 
> el driver es un toroide de ferrita
> primario:40 + 40 vueltas
> secundario: 9+9+3 vueltas
> 
> el inductor de salida es un toroide de polvo de hierro
> 35 vueltas x 2
> 
> 
> saludos.




Hola, tu fuente se ve tan sencilla que hasta yo podría hacerla jajajajaja, no aun no... oye unas preguntas... al parecer casi todos los componentes se pueden comprar... pero... esso ¿que es? EE42/15 eso como se pide, de donde lo reciclaste... "El driver" es T2? se puede usar un toroide de los que tienen las fuentes de PC.¿?--- y cómo esta eso de 40+40 vueltas...
y que es el inductor de salida... y otra pregunta más..... de que calibre es el alambre esmaltado que usas....
Has de disculpra todas mis preguntas pero de estos temas no se mucho...
Y por ultimo en México usamos 127V AC... que pasa si usara tu gran fuente?
Mil gracias...


----------



## BUSHELL

Qué contento estoy, compañeros...

Todos, absolutamente todos, se han ceñido a los criterios de diseño del primer post. Intuyo que algo bueno va a salir de esto. 
Personalmente, me parece muy pero muy interesante lo de la alimentación para la parte de control, SIN usar una fuente tradicional para esa parte. Eso lo considero una novedad bastante aprovechable. Es que....no se imaginan la fobia que le cogido a los transformadores de hierro, desde que me cayó uno en el pie...Bueno, esa historia para después.

*belpmx*: Quizá este link te oriente un poco, hermano:    http://www.imanes-ferrites.com  mira donde dice ferrites y núcleos E.


No se puede usar la fuente para tensiones inferiores a 220VAC. Tenemos que implementarle nosotros (los que vivimos en países cuya tensión es 115, 120, 127, un pequeño ajuste).  Ya les contaré cómo, cuando aprenda.

Sobre la fuente de *ricardodeni*, la veo como una joyita realizable....voltaje ajustable, sin trafito de 50 Hz...y sobre todo.....Qué más que ya la tiene funcionando!!!!!Te pregunto sobre las protecciones que le quieres implementar...una protección es para cuando ocurra un evento inesperado, ¿como un sobretensión en la red? o sobre qué evento específico? Yo, acá en la cocina, pienso que una vez que todo está armadito, en su cajita, funcionando...no necesita más.. excepto eventos catastróficos que vengan de afuera, como lo de sobretensiones en la red electrica. 
Hummmm, quizá suene como comentario de inexperto (lo soy, snifff!)

A todos los demás que aportaron,  y aportarán, muchas gracias. !Qué lindo es el trabajo en equipo!


----------



## hazard_1998

ricardo, aunque estoy de vacaciones en entre rios, me meti a ver en que andaban con el tema, aunque desde aqui no puedo ver los archivos de tu fuente calculo que te habra quedado barbara, cuando vuelva a capital y me haga de algo de tiempo pensaré en algo para hacer la proteccion de sobre corriente para tu fuente. demas esta decir que no es para tanto lo de la ayuda que agradeces... 
saludos y nos vemos pronto.....

pd: aconsejo: no hagan una fuente partida realimentada. opcion 1: no la realimenten.
opcion 2: hagan 2 fuentes separadas realimentadas y puestas en serie.... es algo mas complejo pero el funcionamiento es perfecto, en varios post sobre fuentes conmutadas explique el fenomeno que produce el realimentar una rama de una fuente partida cuando funciona con un amplificador clase b / clase ab / clase H.


----------



## joryds

Hola óscar, se recomienda utilizar un doblador de voltaje principalmente para no manejar corrientes exageradas en el primario del Trafo principal, por ejemplo una fuente Full Bridge de 1000W a lo sumo maneja 5Amp en el primario utilizando doblador y las pistas son de 4mm de espesor,  sin doblador seria aproximadamente 8mm eso lo dice todo y por lo tanto el alambre del transformador debe ser mas grueso a si que se tendría que utilizar varios hilo para evitar el efecto piel dependiendo de la frecuencia de trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola, perdon por la demora en contestar, bueno me pone contento que les haya gustado la fuente.
el tema de las protecciones lo decia por ustedes, por si alguien queria hacerla agregandole alguna proteccion, yo creo que la voy a dejar asi como está ya que realmente sale muy barata y para mi con un fusible basta.

para quienes la vayan a armar presten mucha atensión cuando arman el driver, se puede usar un driver de fuente de PC tambien.

saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> Hola, perdon por la demora en contestar, bueno me pone contento que les haya gustado la fuente.
> el tema de las protecciones lo decia por ustedes, por si alguien queria hacerla agregandole alguna proteccion, yo creo que la voy a dejar asi como está ya que realmente sale muy barata y para mi con un fusible basta.
> 
> para quienes la vayan a armar presten mucha atensión cuando arman el driver, se puede usar un driver de fuente de PC tambien.
> 
> saludos.



No importa el nucleo y el calibre del alambre? creo que ese es el unico detalle que me falta saber ahh y la configuracion doblador de voltaje.

Una pregunta mas: podria servir un nucleo del transformador grande de la fuente de pc? o uno de un televisor? pues aca en mi ciudad es un poco complicado conseguir un nucleo con referencia especifica por ejemplo el etd49/59. O incluso un toroide?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

claro que se puede usar, yo consegui uno de un televisor crt de 29", o tambien uniendo varios de fuente de PC.


----------



## belpmx

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Qué contento estoy, compañeros...
> 
> Todos, absolutamente todos, se han ceñido a los criterios de diseño del primer post. Intuyo que algo bueno va a salir de esto.
> Personalmente, me parece muy pero muy interesante lo de la alimentación para la parte de control, SIN usar una fuente tradicional para esa parte. Eso lo considero una novedad bastante aprovechable. Es que....no se imaginan la fobia que le cogido a los transformadores de hierro, desde que me cayó uno en el pie...Bueno, esa historia para después.
> 
> *belpmx*: Quizá este link te oriente un poco, hermano:    http://www.imanes-ferrites.com  mira donde dice ferrites y núcleos E.



Muchas gracias, ahora se acerca de los nucleos E de ferrita


No se puede usar la fuente para tensiones inferiores a 220VAC. Tenemos que implementarle nosotros (los que vivimos en países cuya tensión es 115, 120, 127, un pequeño ajuste).  Ya les contaré cómo, cuando aprenda.

Hola, me interesa hacder el doblador de voltaje para así poder armar la otra fuente switching. Si me aclaran unas dudas puedo hacer el aporte de  hacer el PCB para el duplicador de voltaje.

1. ¿Cuáles son las salidas?
2. ¿Qué es GNDCH?
3. GND a donde va conectado
4. L1 y L2. que son (sipongo que bobinas, y si lo son, cómo las hago)

Bueno dejo una imagen, que dice más que mil palabras-
Saludos


----------



## joryds

Hola belpmx, 
1. ¿Cuáles son las salidas? 
para una configuracion Full Bridge quedaria como esta, pero si van a realizar una Half B se toma el centro de C6 y C7 y esto va al transformador pricipal
VBUS va conectado a la entrada de los mosfet

2. ¿Qué es GNDCH? 
es la tierra del chasis ya que tiene un basico circuito de sobre tension

3. GND a donde va conectado 
La GND va a los mosfet y a toda la parte de control

4. L1 y L2. que son (supongo que bobinas, y si lo son, cómo las hago) 
en la imagen se observa como son


----------



## santiago

la armo, jeje si o si la armo, justo compre un transformador de 4A pero no me importa

ahora cuantos amperes en 35vcc simetricos le puedo sacar, y segundo, como hago para saber que nucleo tengo, lo saque de una fuente, no de pc, de una maquina, y es bastante grande, el ferrite es de 5cm X 4cm X 1,5 cm de espesor

dice, 0184-t2

y n7gr , se quue estos numeros deen ser de farica, y no voy a saber nada, pero no importa

saludos


----------



## santiago

segun esto

http://www.imanes-ferrites.com/núcleos_e.htm

tengo un nucleo ee55-21


----------



## Guest

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Qué contento estoy, compañeros...
> No se puede usar la fuente para tensiones inferiores a 220VAC. Tenemos que implementarle nosotros (los que vivimos en países cuya tensión es 115, 120, 127, un pequeño ajuste).  Ya les contaré cómo, cuando aprenda.



Aqui para que trabaje a 110VAC


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Es el doblador de voltaje del que les hablaba, ademas de la union roja se pueden omitir D9 y D7, y doblar la corriente de D10 y D8 ya que a menor voltaje de entrada, mayor corriente, para la misma potencia de salida.


----------



## belpmx

Excelentes aportes, entonces se puede dejar cómo esta, o quitar los diodos que dices y solo ponerlos de doble potencia... excelentes aportes, con eso me evito el trabajo de hacer el doblador de voltaje, gracias Luciperro y  Omar...

Otras preguntas, no consigo el nucleo E del tamaño que dicen "EE42-15".... pero tengo dos nucleos  "EE34-10" de medidas son casi identicos... (como medio milimetro de diferencia), podría pegar las dos "E" para tener un nucleo "largo" y los centros de plasitico recortarlos y pegalos para meterlos en medio... o por ser nucleos más pequeños y las propiedades de la ferrita ¿se saturarian?  ¿o con que alcance a dar las vueltas que se necesitan?, les digo esto por que las fuente de poder de PC de 350(de buena calidad)-450W siempre tienen un nucleo EE34-EI35 y son casi identicos, he destapado como unas 7 fuentes de PC con esos watts y es casi lo mismo... si son de 250W-350w (de mala calidad) tiene un nucleo EE24-EI25... aproximadamente...

Bueno espero me puedan responder, o decirme que debo leer para saber que inductancia debe soportar el nucleo E

Saludos, y muchas gracias..

http://www.imanes-ferrites.com/núcleos_e.htm


----------



## santiago

tengo un nucleo los suficientemente grande como para sacarle 700w

ahora el tema es el siguiente, pienso alimentar 4 tda7294, que consumen casi 2A cada uno

son 8A en total, ademas de engrosar pistas, y cambiar diodos por otros de mas amperage, que transistores deveria poner? estos mje se bancan solamente 8A osea justo, pero demasiado justo, que tr le podria poner de 10 o 12A, uno por rama oviamente

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Belpmx ese es el doblador de voltaje.

santixman acuerdarte que la corriente de la que hablas esta del lado secundario, debes reflejar esa corriente del secundario al primario para ver si te aguantan los transistores.

156Vdc*8A=1248W, aunque esto es teorico y colocando a los transistores al maximo, yo creo que si te sirven, ademas el audio es muy variable, no deberias tener problemas.


----------



## santiago

la armo, con unos buenos disipadores, y un cooler para la fuente solita, tendria que andar bien, 

igual, no planeo sacarle 700w alnucleo, solamente 500w a 100w por amplificador en 4 omhs, 4 amplificador son 400w, sumando perdidas , algo de 504 w masomenos, con perdidas y todo, cada amplificador consume a maxima potencia, a 35v simetricos 1,9A
.............. si 504w en total con perdidas, tendria que cambiar los diodos rectificadores por alguno de 10A o 15A, estos son de 9A, tendria que andar vien igual, 

buenos disipadores, engrosar un poco las pistas, y si anda posteo los resultados, pasadomañana compro todo y si dios quiere la armo

saludos

pd como se calcula segun la corriente de carga en el secundario, el consumo en el primario?, sin perdidas, las perdidas dependen de muchas cosas.


----------



## belpmx

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Belpmx ese es el doblador de voltaje.


Sí lo se, muchas gracias... voy a hacer mi experimentos de unir dos nucleos de los que digo a ver si no se quema algo... y voy a hacer con calma el PCB para 110V por que supongo que tengo que aumentar el grosor de las pistas... y buscar muy bien donde va el puente...


Santimax.... cómo haces para aumentar la potencia, a que le das más vueltas, o cómo sabes que puedes tener 700W... 

Han de disculpar, no se mucho del tema pero con todos sus aportes cada día aprendo cosas interesantes...

Saludos...


----------



## santiago

tengo un libro, no mio, donde estan las potencias maximas en ramas generales, de lo que se le puede sacar a mi nucleo, y a mi nucleo se le pueden sacar 700w max es u n nucleo grandesito

a la fuente, facil 550w asi como esta se le saca a una tension de 35volts simetricos

saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola compañeros, estaba por ahí buscando más información y le pregunte a san google... encontre un  software para hacer fuentes conmutadas, estan en ingles... ya lo instale y pssss aun no lo he revisado todo.... pero se ve muy bien.... se tienen que registrar pero nu cuesta $ solo tiempo

PI Expert - Google Search

PI Expert 7.1

Saludos....


----------



## santiago

lo unico que me falta es el valor de la resistencia ntc


----------



## hector_siglo21

Santixman...nos podrias decir que calibre aproximado de alambre utilizaste en tu fuente conmutada?...seria interesante saberlo...

Saludos.


----------



## santiago

bobine, 2 alambres de 0,55 mm en paralelo en el primario y 5de 0,55 mm en paralelo en el secundario

todo esstos cablesito en paralelo son  par evitar el efecto skin 

saludos


----------



## hector_siglo21

gracias por despejar dudas santixman...una ultima cosa, has averiguado ya el valor de la resistencia ntc?...

saludos...


----------



## santiago

tengo una de fuente de pc que es de 10 Ω a 25 grados centigrados de 4 amperes , es de una fuente de pc

saludos


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola nuevamente, estoy analizando el circuito propuesto para construirlo. Me surgen algunas dudas, puesto que, es la primera vez que voy a armar un circuito de fuente switching, tampoco tengo demasiada experiencia con bobinas...Asi que recurro a Uds que saben del tema para que me saquen las dudas...
Cuando se dice:

el nucleo es el EE42/15
primario:22 vueltas
secundario:10 +10 vueltas

el driver es un toroide de ferrita
primario:40 + 40 vueltas
secundario: 9+9+3 vueltas

el inductor de salida es un toroide de polvo de hierro
35 vueltas x 2 

Interpreto que: Para el *secundario* del transformador hace falta una bobina de 20 vueltas con un punto medio en las 10 vueltas???...es esto asi?...

Para el *driver, el primario* debe tener 80 vueltas de punta a punta con un punto medio en las primeras 40 vueltas?...Y el *secundario* tener una *unica bobina* de que tenga en las primeras 9 vueltas una toma, en las proximas 9 vueltas otra toma y luego a las 3 vueltas siguientes la ultima toma?. A juzgar por lo que veo en el esquema seria: Una bobina independiente (secundario) de 9 vueltas mas otra bobina de 12 vueltas con una toma en las primeras 9 y la ultima de las derivaciones en las 3 vueltas finales (9+3 vueltas)???. Tambien les agradeceria me aclaren esto...

Para el *inductor* serian dos arrolamientos separados de 35 vueltas cada uno?...

Que calibre o diametro de alambre recomiendan utilizar para el driver (primario y secundario) y para el inductor?...

Se que son muchas preguntas, y desde ya les pido disculpas si son tontas. Pero, como dice el dicho: "Hombre precavido vale por dos"...

Gracias...

Atte: Hector.


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno les comento que hace unos días puse en marcha la fuente de ricardodeni, funcionó al primer intento por suerte. Utilicé diodos TO220 a la salida y un driver de fuente de PC, les dejo unas de fotos.

Muchas gracias a Ricardo por el circuito y la ayuda que me brindó.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/165835/

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Cuales son las caracteristicas de ese  transformador driver? coinciden los bobinados?


----------



## belpmx

Hey Mariano, cómo siempre tus ensambles muy "prolijos", cuentanos que tal anda tu fuente.... y otra cosa, yo estoy cómo hector y no tengo mucha idea de eso de las vueltas, así que te pido de favor que nos digas cómo lo hiciste.... y veo que en lugar del nucleo de polvo de hierro usaste uno de los de fuente de Pc ¿de que tamaño es?... a mi es lo unico que me falta, entender eso de las vueltas y el driver de hierro, ya hasta termine de "unir" dos nucleos E de los PC... por que acá a menos de que viaje unos 350Km y compre unos 50 nucleos Es "imposible" conseguir un nucleo que no sea de deshuese....

Mil gracias...


----------



## mnicolau

El driver es un nucleo del tipo EE-16, y es el driver de una fuente de pc. Así como lo desoldé de la fuente original, lo estudié un poco para identificar los bobinados y lo coloqué en esta fuente. Arrancó de una pero al probarla con carga, se hinchó uno de los caps de 1[uF] 63[V] hasta que explotó, dañando los 13007. 

El problema fue que conecté con la polaridad incorrecta uno de los bobinados del driver, me di cuenta de esto cuando lo desarmé para bobinarlo correctamente.

También desarmé un par más de estos nucleos para contar el número de vueltas y fueron las siguientes:

Nucleo 1
Primario 35+35
Secundario 9+9+1

Nucleo 2
Primario 33+33
Secundario 8+8+2

Nucleo 3
Primario 28+28
Secundario 9+9+1

Respecto a los bobinados y siguiendo los datos aportados por ricardodeni:

Bobinás los 2 del primario (de 40 espiras *cada uno*) en el mismo sentido. Colocás una capa de aislación. 
Luego el secundario, ahí bobinás uno de 9 espiras en un sentido y uno de 9 espiras en el otro sentido. Capa de aislación.
Por último, tomás el final del primer devanado de 9 y bobinás 3 más en el mismo sentido que este.
Ahí tenés armado el nucleo.. espero se entienda.

*Importante:*Los alambres que utilizan en el driver de fuente de PC son de 0.25 o 0.3 [mm] de diámetro para todos los devanados, excepto en el de 3 espiras, el cual lleva 3 alambres de estos en paralelo.

El toroide amarillo de fuente de pc es justamente de polvo de hierro y no de ferrite. Mide aprox 2.5[cm] de diámetro externo (no lo tengo a mano para medirlo correctamente) y en casi todas las fuentes ATX que tengo desarmadas, el toroide es del mismo tamaño.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Cual es el calibre adecuado para el secundario?(el del nucleo EE42/15) es necesario con arrollamientos multifilares?
por  otra parte,es necesario ese discipador grande para los E13007?
por ultimo, cual debe ser el amperaje minimo a soportar por el puente rectificador de linea? porque aca en mi ciudad solo me venden uno de 8amp(supuestamente el mas grande que hay en su estilo) aunque a mi parecer es mas que suficiente.


----------



## belpmx

Hmmm, muchas gracias Mariano, si te entendí, pero de todas formas me quedan algunas dudas.... 
así que voy por partes.

Pues si tu fuente ya esta trabajando felicidades...

1. Un driver de PC no tiene las vueltas necesarias, es necesario bobinarlo. ¿Esto es correcto?... o simplemente puedo usar uno ya hecho de la fuente de PC ¿?

2. Doy 40 vueltas del primario... ¿Corto el alambre? pongo otro alambre y doy otras 40 vueltas. O doy 40 vueltas sigue el punto medio y sin cortar doy otras 40 vueltas ¿?

3. En base a la imagen que adjunto, y usando un poco de sentido común, E1 y E2 son inicio y fin de un bobinado respectivamente, B1 y B2 son inicio y fin del otro bobinado respectivamente, ¿cual es cual?. El punto 5(ver imagen) ¿para que es? y los puntos 7,8,9 ¿son para los bobinados del primario?...

Hago estas preguntas por que realmente no se la respuesta...

Entonces las fuentes de PC no tienen toroides de ferrita...    yo creí que estas tenían toroides de ferrita...

Pues, de antemano gracias a todos


----------



## mnicolau

De nada belpmx, voy a tratar de responderte según lo que yo sé...

1. Podés usar el driver de fuente de PC tal cual está hecho (por más que no sea el mismo número de espiras), el problema es identificar correctamente los devanados y también la polaridad en el que están bobinados. La única forma que yo veo es desarmar el nucleo y revisarlo, pero ya que está desarmado, lo podés bobinar correctamente con el número de vueltas y polaridades indicadas.

2. Si, hacés 40 espiras, cortás y hacés otras 40 espiras a continuación, con la misma polaridad. Siempre tener presente el tema de la polaridad.

3. No es correcto lo que mencionás. Te dejo una imagen del esquema indicando cual sería cada pad. El que yo marqué como "C" vendría a ser el número 5 que marcaste en tu imagen. 
Los pads 7, 8 y 9 son el "primario", siendo el 8 el punto medio.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

de que calibre son los alambres utilizados en T1 T2 y T3? y con que unen las EE del nucleo?


----------



## belpmx

mil gracias Mariano... ya me queda más claro, entonces si interpreto bien el diagrama, B2 y E2 son las 9 vueltas en un sentido y C serían las tres vueltas que se le añaden al final del primer devanado, B1 y E1 son las 9 vueltas que van en sentido inverso...... y con respecto a eso de la polaridad ¿eso como se sabe? es la dirección del bobinado (izquierda-derecha), o acaso es donde inicía y donde termina...
Estoy aprendiendo mucho...

Gracias a mis maestros del tema


----------



## mnicolau

MFK, estos son los calibres que yo usé:
T1 (nucleo EE): el calibre del alambre debe ser menos a 0.55[mm] porque en un diámetro mayor ya se origina pérdidas de sección por la alta frecuencia que está circulando. Se enrrollan alambres en paralelo para alcanzar una sección mayor, con alambres de menor sección. En el primario utilicé 2 alambres de 0.5[mm] y en el secundario, 5 de 0.5[mm]. Ricardo me comentó que usó un alambre "multifilar" ya viene enrrollado y posee unos 10 alambres de menor sección, estoy tratando de conseguir de ese, se obtienen mejores resultados.

T2 (inductor de salida): acá circula corriente contínua y el calibre va a depender de la cantidad de [A] que pienses obtener, yo usé un alambre de 1.3[mm] de diámetro.

T3 (driver): según vi en los drivers de fuentes de pc, el alambre es de 0.25[mm] diámetro. Se usa un sólo alambre para todos los devanados, excepto el de 3 espiras "E2 - C", que utiliza 3 de esos en paralelo.

Las EE se pegan con "La Gotita", no se si hay otro pegamento que pueda utilizarse... Y respecto a tu pregunta de la página anterior, lo armé yo al carretel, de plástico.

Belpmx, lo de la polaridad es sencillo y se determina viendo los "puntitos" en cada devanado. Si mirás el "secundario" de T3 en el esquema, en los superiores, el punto está arriba y en el devanado de abajo, el punto está abajo. Qué quiere decir esto, que el devanado "B2 - E2" va enrrollado en un sentido (por ej: de izquierda a derecha) y a continuación le sigue "E2 - C" en el mismo sentido (ya que los 2 tienen el punto en el mismo lugar). Luego el devanado "B1 - E1" va en el sentido contrario a los anteriores, ya que este tiene el punto en el otro extremo (sería de derecha a izquierda).

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Excelente Mariano, cómo la electronica no es mi fuerte(espero algún día ser bueno) puedo distinguiir los componentes pero no siempre se su significado, ahora si todo claro.... lo único que me falta es buscar en donde debo hacer el puente para que trabaje con 110V... y en cuanto lo haga, lo publico para los compañeros que tambien tienen 110-130V en sus casas.

Muchas pero muchas gracias Mariano, muy claras tus explicaciones.

Bueno unos consejitos para el driver, si lo quieren desarmar, para no dañar el driver de PC, primero quiten la cinta (generalmente color amarilla) y luego dejen remojar el driver en thiner unas cuantas horas, yo lo dejo toda la noche, dejen cerrado el thiner si no se va ha evaporar, si el driver no se despega con unos simples tirones, con mucho cuidado dar unos golpes con un desarmador plano en las uniones, y si no funciona pegarle al desarm ador con un martillo, pero siempre con cuidado de no quebrar el nucleo.

Notas: Para pegarlo se puede usar pegamento amarillo (del que usan los zapateros coumente), aplicar una capa uniforme a las dos partes a unir y dejar secar hasta que ya no brille, dejar secar 10 min y listo ya no se mueve, y si lo dejamos secar unas horas es muy dificil despegarlo (solo con más thiner). otra cosa al aplicar thiner el esmalte del driver ya no sirve así que no traten de reciclar el bobinado que le quitaron al driver.

Pabel


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Excelente Mariano, cómo la electronica no es mi fuerte(espero algún día ser bueno) puedo distinguiir los componentes pero no siempre se su significado, ahora si todo claro.... lo único que me falta es buscar en donde debo hacer el puente para que trabaje con 110V... y en cuanto lo haga, lo publico para los compañeros que tambien tienen 110-130V en sus casas.
> 
> Muchas pero muchas gracias Mariano, muy claras tus explicaciones.
> 
> Pabel



Mirá estas imágenes, la de fondo amarillo es parte del esquema de la fuente SMPS de Luciperro donde figura el conmutador entre 220[V] y 110[V]. Por lo tanto si no me equivoco, (mirá la otra imagen), lo que tenés que hacer es cortar la pista "1-2" y realizar la pista que dibujé en verde, eso te permitiría alimentar el circuito con 110VAC. 

Alguien más que comente si es así realmente...

Respecto a despegar el núcleo, dejándolo media hora en agua hirviendo se puede despegar también y no es abrasivo para los componentes del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Me sorprendes Mariano, eres rápido en esto, exactamente estaba analizando cómo hacer eso, y según mi sentido común (que no siempre es muy común) eso que haces es otra forma.... y parece estar bien.... sería cuestion de que el buen LuciPerro diera el VOBO... bueno yo trataba de no modificar tando el diseño y no se si lo que hice esta bien... suponiendo que tengo que unir dos puntos, 1 y 2, el 2 lo identifique muy fácil pero el dos (punto purpura) no se si sea el correcto....

Que dicen ¿?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos al foro, yo tambien tengo 110 vac, ley en otro foro que solo habria que unir la uniòn de los diodos 3 y 4 con la uniòn de los condensadores asì doblaria el voltaje:


----------



## MFK08

tengo una gran duda que es ese NTC a la entrada del la alimentacion, en la fuente de pc es color negro lo tengo pero no se que es?


----------



## narcisolara_21

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> tengo una gran duda que es ese NTC a la entrada del la alimentacion, en la fuente de pc es color negro lo tengo pero no se que es?



Si es de color negro y segùn lei por ahì se usa como limitadora de corriente esto es lo que leì:
_
"La resistencia inicial de la NTC limita la corriente de
carga y, conforme se va autocalentando, su resistencia va disminuyendo y la
corriente se va incrementando gradualmente en el circuito, protegiendo los
elementos del mismo"_


----------



## belpmx

Hola compañero MFK08 para mi tambien era un misterio eso del NTC (y no es "No Te Creas") fijate en esta página hasta el final viene el posible uso en este caso.

http://www.ifent.org/Lecciones/ntc/ntc.htm

Y eso del puente es cierto y ya se había comentado, el unico detalle es encontrar en el PCB donde esta la unión de los diodos, por que al menos yo no lo encuentro.

Saludos.


----------



## belpmx

Hmmm, se me acaba de ocurrir algo, analizando la idea de Mariano y la de narcisolara, me di cuenta de que no es necesario quitar la pista que va de NTC hacia los diodos, ahí debe de estar, simplemente añadir una pista de NTC hacía los capacitores...
¿cómo ven?


----------



## Rick-10

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> *belpmx*: Quizá este link te oriente un poco, hermano:    http://www.imanes-ferrites.com  mira donde dice ferrites y núcleos E.


De acuerdo con esta pagina, poseo un transformador EE40-12... Cuanta potencia puedo llegar a obtener con este transformador?


----------



## MFK08

mnicolau te jodo con otra pregunta ya tengo casi todo solo quiero saber que tr utilizaste (no los E13007) los otros mas pequeños?.  Hoy desarmo el driver de pc y construyo el nuevo.... ire a la casa de transformadores aver si consigo un carretel.....


----------



## mnicolau

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau te jodo con otra pregunta ya tengo casi todo solo quiero saber que tr utilizaste (no los E13007) los otros mas pequeños?.  Hoy desarmo el driver de pc y construyo el nuevo.... ire a la casa de transformadores aver si consigo un carretel.....



No hay molestias MFK, los otros TRs son C945, muy comunes pero me había olvidado de comprarlos así que usé un par de BD139 que tenía a mano, tienen la misma distribución de pines.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

gracias santixmax....
y con respecto a corriente y tension
fijate en este programa
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/
solo usalo y te daras una idea

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola amigos, estaba pensando en fabricar una nueva SMPS, basandome en las anteriores que he visto pero utilizando un integrado mejor, mas pequeño y versátil.

el TDA4605 de Sgs-Thompson. es un pequeño integrado de 8 patitas que puede controlar todo lo referente a la fuente conmutada y tambien darnos diagnostico de la alimentacion entre otras cosas.

yo creo que si el transformador de potencia lo bobinamos nosotros con unos calculos que tengo, podriamos hacer una SMPS de muy buen voltaje de salida y con una corriente conciderable.

solo es cuestion tambien de utilizar unos mosfet de alta eficiencia para perder la menor cantidad de corriente en la conversión.

pronto posteo nuevamente con mas datos, del transformador, mosfet y todo, y a lo mejor un diagrama para revisiones.

saludos.


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, despues de pensar pensar y darme cuenta del puente de diodos. Se me ocurren dos opciones

1. No usar el puente de diodos y hacerlo en una pequeña placa aparte para poder colocar el famoso puente.

2. Hacer un duplicador de Voltaje.

Hoy estuve revisando tres fuentes de PC, y el selector de voltaje simplemente es el famoso puente...

Ya tengo las partes cómo para hacer el duplicador de voltaje... el problema es el NTC, no venden, tendré que poner varios en serie para llegar a 10 ohms...

Pssss exito Draco, solo nos queda ver te fuente


----------



## Guest

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hoy estuve revisando tres fuentes de PC, y el selector de voltaje simplemente es el famoso puente...
> Ya tengo las partes cómo para hacer el duplicador de voltaje... el problema es el NTC, no venden, tendré que poner varios en serie para llegar a 10 ohms...



Coloca dos o tres NTC de fuentes de PC, pero en paralelo, asi como las retires asi colocalas.

Otra cosa que abria que implementar es el cortocircuitar el NTC despues de algunos segundos de haber encendido la fuente de alimentacion; ya que el NTC cumple la funcion de softstart y limitar la corriente de la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## mggiunti

Gracias belpmx por la respuesta, pero me gustaria saber como calcular el transformador yo mismo sin usar software, porque he visto que algunos colegas por ej. te dicen para 80v las vueltas de primario y del secundario, eso es lo que quiero aprender a calcular, si alguien me puede ayudar le estaria muy agradecido!Gracias.


----------



## santiago

bue , arme la fuente , no regula,  sin el tl , larga 50v simetricos igualmente, con foco serie anda , y sin foco serie me volaron epicamente los transistores, y la mitad de las pistas voy a re hacer el pcb y verificaro todos los componentes, saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Que transformador usaste? respetaste los calibres de los alambres?,yo pienso usar un nucleo L de flyback de tv solo para probar hasta donde soporta.


----------



## MFK08

ya compre casi todo solamente me falta porque no consegui los diodos
BYV29 no los tienen en donde cmpro. ahi algun reemplazo? tampoco consegui los condensadores de 330 uf x 200v pero tengo dos de 220uf x 200v le hace alg que sean mas chicos?

otra duda el NTC que consegui es de 10ohm pero no me supieron decir de cuantos grados... es como un condensador de ceramico de esos que parecen aspirinetas jaja estara bien?


----------



## santiago

esta todo ok 
pueden creer qe la mesa era de madera, pero era barniz transparente conductor, y alto conductor, que me incinero media placa jajaja

que degracia, igualmente voy a rehacer el pcb de richard para mas amperaje

saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> ya compre casi todo solamente me falta porque no consegui los diodos
> BYV29 no los tienen en donde cmpro. ahi algun reemplazo? tampoco consegui los condensadores de 330 uf x 200v pero tengo dos de 220uf x 200v le hace alg que sean mas chicos?
> 
> otra duda el NTC que consegui es de 10ohm pero no me supieron decir de cuantos grados... es como un condensador de ceramico de esos que parecen aspirinetas jaja estara bien?


Si sirven otros diodos.Si te fijas en el archivo que dice contraste ricardoeni omitio piezas que estaban en el diagrama y aparecen unos diodos fr504(nte576).Yo le monte unos fr604 (nte589)un poco mas grandes en corriente y tamaño, ademas porque si se montan los byv29 tocaria hacer unas pequeñas modificaciones a los trazos(son to220)pero si se consigueran de esos serian mucho mejores porque son de mucha mas corriente y mas veloces.


----------



## MFK08

los que tengon son de fuente de pc pero de 220 uf vere si consigo otra fuente. Encima rompi el driver de pc tratand de desarmarlo jajaj tocara hacerlo con mas cuidado la proxima. Tomo nota de los diodos y vere si consigo los que me mencionas...


----------



## mnicolau

Les dejo fotos de la fuente funcionando ya sin problemas y alimentando 1 amplificador estéreo con LM4780. Regulé la tensión a +-32[V] (+-31.8[V] en realidad). Vamos a ver qué tal se comporta cuando alimente los 3 amplificadores LM4780 que tengo pensado...












Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Cual es el comportamiento de los transistores en cuanto a calor? se calientan mucho,no mucho,muy poco? y el nucleo ee42/15


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias y hay que agradecerle a Ricardo por la fuente y la ayuda...

La estoy probando únicamente con ese amplificador así que le estoy sacando menos de 100[W] (no pude hacer mediciones todavía haber cuánto rinde). Los 2 trs 13007 apenas se sienten tibios, al igual que los diodos de salida. Los que más calientan son los TIP41 y 42 igualmente no es tanto y con ese simple "disipador" que le coloqué, lo puedo estar tocando sin problemas. 

Le voy a pedir permiso a Ricardo así subo el pdf con la versión modificada del pcb (diodos TO220 en la salida con pistas de 4[mm], pads para el driver de fuente de pc, etc).

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, perdon por no aparecer antes pero realmente estuve agotado por el trabajo.

Mariano, felicitaciones te quedo excelente, hiciste un muy buen trabajo, tengo que agradecerte tambien por contestar las dudas de la gente del foro ya que me sacaste un peso de encima por que la verdad es que estuve sin tiempo, ahora voy a estar mas relajado y con mas tiempo para el foro y para contestar. claro que podes subir el PDF modificado.

santixman, ademas de tu mesa conductiva el problema ahi seguro fue el driver, prestale mas atensión a eso, paciencia ya te va a funcionar.

tengan en cuenta que un nucleo de televisor NO sirve para esta fuente, no pasa por un tema de potencia sino que la fuente de los TV son fuentes fly-back por lo tanto el nucleo que traen tienen GAP (entrehierro) y para esta fuente se necesita un nucleo SIN GAP. 
cuando usen como driver el de una fuente de PC no lo desarmen, saquen los datos siguiendo las pistas de la placa en donde estaba, jamas tuve buenos resultados usando driver de PC a los que les habia despegado el nucleo y vuelto a pegar pero si no lo desarman y deducen las conexiones de los pines va a funcionar perfecto.

con respecto a las temperaturas, exactamente como le funciona a mariano es como me funciono siempre a mi , los 13007 entivian y los tip calientan.

draco, muy bien no entiendo que es lo que queres hacer, ese integrado que propones es para fuente fly-back, no tiene nada que ver el softstart con el NTC. pero al margen de eso existos con tu fuente y cualquier duda postea.


saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Je je! menos mal hablaron a tiempo sobre el nucleo! yo pensaba usar el del flyback por un comentario de juan romero (en fuente conmutada switching)sobre los mismos,el no dijo que fueran una solucion perfecta, pero que podrian servir y en algunos casos daban buenos resultados.En cuanto al driver,pondre entoces uno de fuente atx(de pc) sabiendo desde luego los terminales.


----------



## MFK08

bueno lamentablemente no consigo los diodos de salida los unicos q tienen son los mur1620 que son de 16 a por 200 v el encapsulado es igual al de los tr e13007 y en un solo encapsulado traen 2 diodos estos sirven o no?


----------



## MFK08

aver a lo mejor em exprese mal los q consigo son d e35ns y los q estan en la placa de ricardo son de 60ns nose bien q finaldidad tienen pero no quiero diseñar la plaqueta para estos diodos y despues no sirvan jaja ya q traen 2 por encapsulado calentaran bastante


----------



## Manonline

eso quiere decir que los diodos responden mas rapido al cambio de sentido de la corriente. si pones un diodo rectificador comun a una frecuencia alta, no le das tiempo al diodo a que cuando este en inversa deje de conducir, entonces se pone en corto.

este que conseguis vos tiene una velocidad de respuesta de 35ns, es decir que el sentido de la corriente puede llegar a cambiar en 35ns y el diodo todavia seguiria siendo un diodo... es decir que si el original es de 60ns, el de 35 esta mas qe bien... esta RE sobrado...


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola les cuento que diseñe este duplicador de voltage en base a un diagrama publicado post atras...

Alguien que lo revise, puse 2NTC por sugerencia de LuciPerrro, y los diodos no se que tamaño, así que lo hice con 6A, los demas claro que quedan jajajaja.

Revisenlo por favor así los que tenenos 110-127 VC podemos usarlo...

Esta hecho en PCB wizard

Saludos

Pabel


----------



## belpmx

gokudesm dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo un nucleo parecido al EI 28-11 queria saber cuanto es el mayor amperaje que le puedo sacar ? y que le tendria que cambiar?
> cuanto puedo gastar en $ comprando los componentes porque no tengo idea de los precios( sin contar el nucleo y el tl494) ?
> 
> salu2 y gracias



Un nucleo cómo EI33 da cómo máximo 220W, un 28 ha de dar cómo unos 160W, pero ten en cuenta que mientras más pequeño el nucleo es menor el voltage que soporta, a esos nucleos no se si se les pueda sacar más de 50V (25-0-25), pero solo son aproximaciones, y el amperje depende del voltage, así que es un poco ambigua tu pregunta

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

belpmx ese doblador esta bien, lo puedes usar para 110v, acuerdate que la referencia seria la mitad de los filtros.


----------



## julkian

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> hola, me sumo y dejo un aporte.
> esta es una fuente que nacio de una mezcla de circuitos que hice, mis pretensiónes fueron simples: armar una fuente sencilla, sin transformador de 50Hz, tension de salida variable desde +/-30V hasta +/-50V y +/-15V para el pre, topologia half-bridge, sin delirios de complejidad. en teoria da 300W como poco.



Una pregunta: ¿Hay alguna forma de hacer que el limite inferior de regulación sea de +/-20V en vez de +/-30V?


----------



## MFK08

se aguantara alimentar dos amplificador de 100W precisamente el de tupolev...ya q como minimo la fuente es de 300W tiene q soportarlo sin problema.. aver que dicen los que la tienen funcionando...


----------



## santiago

yo estoy usando un etd 50, diodos de 16A, pistas reforzadas, capacitores de 4700 en paralelo con la salida y pienzo cargarle 2 clase d de 200w, pero alimentados con menos tensión, calculo sacarle unos 100w a cada uno, ademas de 2 tdas 7295, con menos tension tambien en teoria algo de 350w

saludos


----------



## karngel

Hola: estoy haciendo una fuente de 30v 3A, usando un top249y  para el diseño use el programa piexpert y me dio los calculos y todo me decia que el devanado primario 22 vueltas en 2 secciones (11 y 11) y 5 para el secundario, pero al probarlo mi top249 estayó utilice un eer35 que fue el que me recomendo el programa pero no se que pudo haber fallado cheque todas las conexiones y estaban bien, apenas soy un principiante pero quiero hacer una, por su atensión gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno les dejo el PCB modificado de la fuente de Ricardo, para utilizar diodos TO-220 en la salida, pistas más anchas, pads para el driver de fuente de PC, separé un poco los TRs para poder usar los reciclados de fuentes de PC directo con su disipador original, etc. Armé una 2º fuente con este PCB, salió andando a la primera, les paso las fotos ni bien vuelva a mi ciudad.

Saludos


----------



## avernobsas

Una consulta, sera posible llevar esta fuente a una salida de 60+60v para usarlo con la etapa de potencia del Gallien Kreuger 400RB que postearon en el foro?
Que cambios se deberian hacer

Muchas gracias

Muy bueno el PCB


----------



## mnicolau

avernobsas dijo:
			
		

> Una consulta, sera posible llevar esta fuente a una salida de 60+60v para usarlo con la etapa de potencia del Gallien Kreuger 400RB que postearon en el foro?
> Que cambios se deberian hacer
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Muy bueno el PCB



Yo utilicé un preset de 100k en lugar de 47k y la tensión llega hasta arriba de los 70V por rama, así que no deberías tener problemas supongo...

Saludos


----------



## karngel

Hola: estoy haciendo una fuente de 30v 3A, usando un top249y para el diseño use el programa piexpert y me dio los calculos y todo me decia que el devanado primario 22 vueltas en 2 secciones (11 y 11) y 5 para el secundario, pero al probarlo mi top249 estayó utilice un eer35 que fue el que me recomendo el programa pero no se que pudo haber fallado cheque todas las conexiones y estaban bien, apenas soy un principiante pero quiero hacer una, por su atensión gracias.


----------



## avernobsas

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> avernobsas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una consulta, sera posible llevar esta fuente a una salida de 60+60v para usarlo con la etapa de potencia del Gallien Kreuger 400RB que postearon en el foro?
> Que cambios se deberian hacer
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Muy bueno el PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo utilicé un preset de 100k en lugar de 47k y la tensión llega hasta arriba de los 70V por rama, así que no deberías tener problemas supongo...
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Si no me equivoco no deberia tambien reemplazar los capacitores de 1000microfaradios/63v por unos de mas voltaje para no trabajar tan al limite y que no vuele ninguno, estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## mnicolau

avernobsas dijo:
			
		

> Si no me equivoco no deberia tambien reemplazar los capacitores de 1000microfaradios/63v por unos de mas voltaje para no trabajar tan al limite y que no vuele ninguno, estoy en lo correcto?



Si te dá más seguridad, podés cambiarlos sin duda, el tema es que salta a 100[V] ya y suelen ser bastante más grandes físicamente. 

Sino no veo que haya inconvenientes mientras no sobrepases los 63[V], deberían estar garantizados para tensiones menores aún si se acercan demasiado. Yo estoy utilizando la fuente con caps de 35[V] y 32[V] por rama.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola compáñeros, entre las varias fuentes de PC que tengo, econtre una miniATX, y la sorpresa es que esta tiene puente de diodos, asi que ya localice donde el va el selector, con esto no hay más que agregar dos agujeros a la placa y un selector   creo que con esto todo queda resuelto... jajajaja... y yo haciendo un duplicador de voltage...


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola.... consegui un nucleo de ferrita como de 5cm de una televisión... pero la pregunta es... me sirve... cómo por algún lugar leí que los de tele no sirven, pero no lo se.. les dejo unas fotos.

Gracias...


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola hola.... consegui un nucleo de ferrita como de 5cm de una televisión... pero la pregunta es... me sirve... cómo por algún lugar leí que los de tele no sirven, pero no lo se.. les dejo unas fotos.
> 
> Gracias...



Hola belpmx, desarmá el núcleo y fijate si tiene un "gap" en la columna central, osea una separación entre los núcleos (no se llegan a unir). Casi seguro va a tener gap ya que lo sacaste de una fuente de TV... lamentablemente no se puede utilizar si es así.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Si Julkuan, los puedes usar, pero ten en cuenta de que un nucleo de PC es como E32 E35, y estos nucleos no soportan mucho voltage, son 500W pero son máximos, y son como 220W para 12V otros 200W para 5V y los demás watts son para -12V, 3V y otras cosas, y en teoría entrega 500W, sumando todos los voltages, con suerte le puedes sacar unos 220W, el voltage lo desconosco... pero tu pruebale, sirver que nos cuentas cómo te fue.


Haaa, y gracias Mariano, en cuanto pueda lo desarmo...


Saludos


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros sobre estos núcleos de fuentes de PC, en ocasiones hay confusión por que una fuente que por decir cueste 15 dólar o menos no entrega la potencia descripta en la etiqueta que trae, esto lo digo porque he tenido que reparar algunas de esta fuentes para salir del paso y según lo que analizo en este tipo de fuente no entrega más de (170W reales) mas sin embargo en la etiqueta puede decir 500W,  esto lo constate cuando compre una fuente de (550Wreales)  y costo 80 dólar y  si que se noto la diferencia en el transformador y en todo lo demás.

En conclusión no esperen que el transformador de esas fuentes baratas le entregue más de 200W.

Saludos.


----------



## belpmx

Así es Jory, es como con las bocinas 800W PMPO jajajajajaja, quien se cree eso, la unica fuente de poder de PC que he visto que es realista es la de una compaq que tiene como 1 año en el mercado marca HIPRO, donde dice que la fuente entrega como 140W, de curioso desmonte esa fuente, y esta tiene más calidad que las que dicen ser de 500W...

Oye Mariano, tienes razón, el nucleo de TV tiene un GAP... pero para mi mala suerte se me cayo y se quebro el nucleo , tanto trabajo que me costo encontrar un nucle de 5 cm , siendo más optimista, entonces el problema es la separación que hay entre el nucleo como 1mm... si consiguiera otro nucleo de los TV y con mucha calma me pongo a limar los laterales de la "E" y los dejo al raz con el nucleo (le quito el gap) ..... crees que me pueda servir ¿?


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Oye Mariano, tienes razón, el nucleo de TV tiene un GAP... pero para mi mala suerte se me cayo y se quebro el nucleo , tanto trabajo que me costo encontrar un nucle de 5 cm , siendo más optimista, entonces el problema es la separación que hay entre el nucleo como 1mm... si consiguiera otro nucleo de los TV y con mucha calma me pongo a limar los laterales de la "E" y los dejo al raz con el nucleo (le quito el gap) ..... crees que me pueda servir ¿?



Mmm dudo mucho que puedas hacer eso Pabel... no podés mandar a pedir los nucleos EE42? Yo acá tampoco los consigo, así que los mandé a pedir a la capital, me costaron 9.50U$S 3 núcleos completos con carretel. 

Otra cosa.. antes de ponerte a hacer lo que decís con el núcleo, yo te recomendaría que armes la fuente y utilices el núcleo de PC más grande que encuentres (el más grande que yo encontré es un EE-35), con esto vas a poder sacar una potencia respetable y si hacés funcionar correctamente la fuente, a lo mejor te es suficiente la potencia que le sacás y sino.. por lo menos ya la tenés funcionando y sólo te resta reemplazar el núcleo por uno más grande. Es una opinión...

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola Mariano, mil gracias por tu opinión, pues he buscado en internet acerca de los nucleos, y los tendría que pedir hasta Monterey que esta como a 900Km de mi casa y la capital queda como a 300km pero no he encontrado a algun proveedor ahí, pero ese no es el problema, la empresa que los vende no contesta los correos y creo que la compra minima es de 20 nucleos, y si los mando pedir a china es más barato pero tengo que pedir como 500 nucleos... en una ciudad que se llama celaya puedo mandar a hacer el nucleo pero el puro nucleo me lo dan cómo en 45 dolares, y sin el carretal, jejejeje, si he estado buscando el bendito nucleo pero sale muy caro.

De hecho no quiero armar la fuente hasta estar seguro de tener todas las piezas, primero me preocupe por el duplicar de voltage, eso ya esta, ahora solo me falta termianr los proyectos empezados... un tda 2009, un cargador de baterias de plomo, probar un tda2822, pintar la bicileta y despues ponerle sonido.... jejejejeje, mientras tanto voy consiguiendo poco a poco  las piezas de la fuente, las de PC tienen varios componentes que se pueden reciclar ... bueno seguire tu consejo y lo armare con el de PC, pero en una semana voy a celaya, con un poco de coqueteo y una sonrrisa a la encargada de la tienda puedo hacer que me vendan otro nucleo de TV más pequeño 4.5cm por algo así cómo un dolar...

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola Mariano, hoy estuve haciendo llamadas, mandando correos, y al fin alguien tiene nucleos... el problema es el precio  un nucleo con su carretal cueta $11 dolares más impuestos, más paquetería  y tu dices que compraste 3 nucleos con su carretal por $9 dolares  
Viendo el lado bueno, al menos ya se que si los venden en mi pais...

Bueno esto es lo que me venden, al parecer me sirve, les dejo los pdf, que opinan, me sirve
Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos, Tengo una duda los nucleos que consigo son EE35/10, Y mirando el Datasheet tienen una medida de 35mm de ancho X 10 mm de Apilado y tiene un area de ventana  Aw=90mm² para un solo nucleo, Ahora mi duda, al juntar los 2 nucleos el Area de ventana se multiplica por dos y me quedaría un Aw=180mm², lo digo porque la tienda vende el juego completo, los 2 nucleos mas el carrete.  ¿Está bien así 





Aquì esta el datasheet:
http://www.sailcrestmagnetics.com/products_ferrite_fee.htm


----------



## belpmx

Pues narciso, si te quieres ahorrar dinero las fuentes de PC traen esos nucleos, así que puedes reciclar, te combiene comprar solo que sea algun nucleo más grande, y con respecto a lo de area no lo sé pero parece estar bien solo usando aritmetica básica y el sentido común.... saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

Gracias belpmx, Si tengo nucleos de PC pero son EI y los que consigo son EE, pero creo que me conviene mas los EE porque sacando cuentas tengo mas Area de ventana en los EE que los EI y el area efectiva si es igual para los dos Ae=100mm², y no está de mas usar un transformador nuevo, Por cierto estoy comparando el EI35/10 con el EE35/10.


----------



## belpmx

Otra pregunta, cual es el area de ventana, te refieres al centro de las dos E ¿? jejejeje lo que yo pienso ahcer es tomar dos nucleos EI y no usar las dos I, simplemente usar las dos EE, y en cuanto al carretal pienso cortarlo y adaptarlo... pero en fin cuando termine mis otro proyectos sigo con este, y de nada estamos para compartir ideas
Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

El Ae es el area Efectiva de nucleo y el Aw es el Area de ventana donde va a ir alojado el bobinado ahi te dejo una imagen:


----------



## psychatog

De tanto leer sobre los diodos rapidos no entendi cuales van!
Cuales son los requerimientos minimos de los diodos?

Despues, los mje13007 estan un poco salados $13 (en argentina) Esta bien el precio?
Por que en otro lado los tienen a $3 y tengo miedo que sean truchos. Y en otro lugar mas
me ofrecieron un reemplazo que salia $3.5

Cuales serian las consecuencia de poner diodos truchos? Por que los que consigo son
unos de 600v x 7A con una velocidad de 60us a $1.3 y desconfio 

Que tipo desconfiado! 
Gracias a todos!


----------



## mnicolau

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta cuanto te salio el armado de la fuente mnicolau?



Usé muchos componentes reciclados (de fuentes de PC y un TV), lo más caro fue el núcleo completo (3.2 U$S), diría que gasté entre 25 y 30$ en total. También hay que sumar los diodos ultra rápidos, me los mandaron como "samples" por lo tanto no gasté en eso, pero están algo de 3.5$ cada uno (acá en Santa Fe).

Psychatog, conseguite alguna fuente de PC, de ahí sacás los 2 Trs ya con el disipador y todo (medilos por las dudas, para asegurarte que no estén dañados). También le sacás los capacitores grandes (de 200V) y algún que otro componente seguro.

Luisgrillo, no vi ningún cálculo... sólo un número estimado de espiras. Sabés cómo calcularlo correctamente?

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

el flujo magntico se corta, creo que las tv usan dos bobinados o algo así creo que leí en algun lugar, no tanto como cortar, si no que son dos flujos distintos en lugar de solo uno


----------



## gca

Mariano vos cuanta potencia lograste sacarle a la fuente con el el pcb modificado tuyo? necesitraria 500w en +-50v osea unos 5 a 6 amper q me entregue. Otra cosa mariano si tu fuente cumple con mis espectativas me decis todos los calibres de los bobinados q usaste.

Saldos


----------



## mnicolau

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Mariano vos cuanta potencia lograste sacarle a la fuente con el el pcb modificado tuyo? necesitraria 500w en +-50v osea unos 5 a 6 amper q me entregue. Otra cosa mariano si tu fuente cumple con mis espectativas me decis todos los calibres de los bobinados q usaste.
> 
> Saldos



Ni idea... no medí la corriente de salida, llegué a alimentar 6 amplificadores de 50[W] sin problemas, pero no creo que llegues a sacarle 500[W], me parece medio mucho. Qué querés alimentar?

Los calibres que usé son:

Nucleo EE
Primario 4 x 0.25[mm]
Secundario 10 x 0.25[mm]

Toroide 10 x 0.25[mm]

Saludos


----------



## gca

Gracias mariano, Quiciera saber las medidas de los dos toroides:
el driver es un toroide de ferrita
primario:40 + 40 vueltas
secundario: 9+9+3 vueltas

el inductor de salida es un toroide de polvo de hierro
35 vueltas x 2

mariano el primer mutiplicador 4x ,10x y 10x son la cantidad de hilos en paralelo?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Al driver lo sacás de una fuente de PC y lo utilizás así tal cual está (cualquier cosa te ayudo con la identificación de los pines) es lo más sencillo y evitás problemas de armado (*importante: no lo desarmes!*, seguro va a servir). El multiplicador efectivamente es la cantidad de alambres en paralelo.

El inductor del que yo hablaba es el de salida y se hace con uno de los toroides amarillos también sacado de la fuente de PC. Probé distintas cantidades de vueltas y distintos alambres hasta que funcionó correctamente utilizando 10 alambres en paralelo de 0.25[mm] de diámetro y 40 espiras por rama.

Saludos


----------



## Youseft

Hooola Santiago, resultaste de estos pagos! Muchas gracias por el dato! Mira, te comento, lo estoy pensando muy bien al mosfet, porque los parlantes que tengo son made in china jeje! Si si, se suma mucho y rapido cuando se va de compras jajaja! 

Con relacion al inductor (que es el tema de esta ventana y en donde me cole mal), mi conclusion es que cada uno tendria que ir probando con datos de algunos colegas que ya lo han armado e ir probando con su nucleo porque si no es que al menos por aquellas casualidades de la vida, tengan el mismo toroide, los mismos van a variar en superficie y calidad y por ende la inductancia que generen sera deferente. Al igual que el driver y el nucleo. Si estoy equivocado, sepan disculparme! 

Un saludo para todos, y una sugennercia mas... cada tanto testeen el disyuntor jajajaja! Chaucha


----------



## gca

Gracias mariano pero por aca no consigo fuentes de pc rotas porque en todos los lugares donde fui las reparan, por lo que tengo que comprar los dos toroides y necesitaria saber sus medidas aprox. Otra cosa para el driver en ves del toroide de ferrita ¿que transformador puedo usar? (como el driver de la fuente de pc)


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh qué lástima... bueno el toroide de salida es de unos 3[cm] de diámetro exterior aprox (no tengo ninguno por acá para medirlo bien) y de color amarillo. Para el driver, el de fuente de PC es un EE-16 y sino un toroide de ferrite (fijate el tamaño en el PCB).


----------



## gca

Que me aconsejas un toroide o el EE-16 creo que quedaran mas prolijos y presisos los bobinados en el EE-16 pero no se cual sea la mejor opcion. 
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

No sabría decirte qué es mejor.. pero según lo que yo fui viendo, bobinar el carretel es bastante más sencillo que el toroide y si también funciona, me inclino por el EE-16. 

Igual como te decía antes, la razón principal es que podés sacar el driver directo de la fuente de PC y lo usás tal cual está, esa es la mayor comodidad.


----------



## gca

Si pero como te dije antes si no se me rompe a mi la fuente no consigo ninguna por aca, a los lugares que fui me dijeron que las arreglaban. Asi que debo comprar todo.

Saludos


----------



## Leob12

Alguien sabe donde conseguir el nucleo? yo vivo en lanus, y encontre que los venden en Elemon, Villa urquiza, cosa que me queda un poco lejos   . Si conocen de algun lugar por capital cerca del centro agradeceria que me lo comenten
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Leob12 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien sabe donde conseguir el nucleo? yo vivo en lanus, y encontre que los venden en Elemon, Villa urquiza, cosa que me queda un poco lejos   . Si conocen de algun lugar por capital cerca del centro agradeceria que me lo comenten
> gracias



No conozco capital... pero acá hay otra casa que vende los núcleos:

http://www.imanes-ferrites.com/

De última pedí que te los manden, no creo que te cobren mucho...

Saludos


----------



## xyboni

Disculpen mi ignorancia pero saben como obtengo el (Bmax) de un núcleo de ferrita o es estandar para algunos... y como averiguo ya que tengo algunos y no tengo ni idea y no quiero armar a la loca ej: hgx EI-35c-1 ; lion 9540


----------



## psychatog

xyboni dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen mi ignorancia pero saben como obtengo el (Bmax) de un núcleo de ferrita o es estandar para algunos... y como averiguo ya que tengo algunos y no tengo ni idea y no quiero armar a la loca ej: hgx EI-35c-1 ; lion 9540



Bmax te lo da el fabricante, segun tengo entendido es un valor especifico del material.
Y tene en cuenta que tenes que trabajar en una zona segura para no saturar el nucleo, realizando los calculos sobre Bmax/2.
Espero no estar mandando fruta  ja ja
Ah y no tengo ni idea de como sacar Bmax sin saber el tipo de material. Ahora si conoces el material buscas alguna tabla y listo.


----------



## MFK08

logre conseguir en lugar del EE42-15 el EE47-16 creen que puede funcionar igual o por lo mens obtener el mismo voltaje..de ser posible las vueltas son las mismas?

desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## xyboni

gracias psychatog por la respuesta.  esto de Bmax/2 es bastante importante pero los nucleos que tengo dicen: hgx EI-35c-1 y el otro  dice lion 9540, como encuentro los datos de estos? cual es su material, fabricante ? o algo asi


----------



## luisgrillo

Amigos, tengo una eenoooorme duda.

Si tengo 2 bobinados separados, uno es el principal, pongamosle de 50V, y tengo un auxiliar de 10V,
yo modulo mi ancho de pulso controlado por el voltage de el principal, el de 50V.

supongamos que tengo una carga de 30W en el bobindo primario, y el ancho del pulso de el PMW es de 10%,  y en el voltage de el auxiliar tenemos los 10V.

Ahora, si subo la carga a 90W, supongamos que el ancho de pulso subio a 30%, 
esto quiere decir que hay mas energia almacenada en el nucle del transformador, entonces mi pregunta es:
si sube el tiempo de conduccion, el voltage en el bobinado auxiliar va a aumentar?


----------



## psychatog

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Amigos, tengo una eenoooorme duda.
> 
> Si tengo 2 bobinados separados, uno es el principal, pongamosle de 50V, y tengo un auxiliar de 10V,
> yo modulo mi ancho de pulso controlado por el voltage de el principal, el de 50V.
> 
> supongamos que tengo una carga de 30W en el bobindo primario, y el ancho del pulso de el PMW es de 10%,  y en el voltage de el auxiliar tenemos los 10V.
> 
> Ahora, si subo la carga a 90W, supongamos que el ancho de pulso subio a 30%,
> esto quiere decir que hay mas energia almacenada en el nucle del transformador, entonces mi pregunta es:
> si sube el tiempo de conduccion, el voltage en el bobinado auxiliar va a aumentar?



Hasta donde yo se, si aumenta la tension. Si la cirriente es menos de 2A se suele usar reguladores de tensión, si superan esta corriente hay circuitos para compensar este efeto.


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos..Estoy trantando de montar una fuente SMPS con los nucleos de las Fuentes de Alimentacion de Pc..Alguien sabe que potencia son capaces de entregar?Y cuales son las tensiones maximas que se pueden obtener de los mismos?
En si quisiera saber si es posible obtener al rededor de 70 VCC...O si solo se pueden obtener 12V, 5V , 3.3V y los nominales de las fuentes..

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## chano595

Hola soy nuevo en el foro pero llevo algun tiempo leyendo, la verdad muy interesante. Comento que termine el armado de la fuente publicado pero la verdad es que no consigo hacerla funcionar y como hay personas que lo consiguieron, ademas tienen bastante conocimientos del tema me guastaria hacer algunas preguntas:

1- por que libro y/o apuntes llegaron al disenodel transformador e inductor
2- como son las polaridades de los devanados del transformadorr

el problema de mi fuente es que no larga tension alguna, no realiza absolutamente nada. se ponen tibios los 13007, nada mas. el nucleo que consegui es el de EC41/20/12, trae impreso el N27 y es sin GAP, no se ningun datos mas. Probe con variar la frecuencia y cambiar el nucleo por uno de PC pero tampoco tengo exito. Al driver lo saque de una fuente de PC y segui las el circuito de manera de conectarlo correctamente. 

Proximante subire alguna fotos. espero su ayuda. Desde ya gracias


----------



## ricardodeni

hola chano595 , es raro que no tengas tension, pusiste bien el toroidal de salida? pusiste bien los componentes del regulador de +15v ?

si podes poner unas fotos vendria barbaro.

saludos.


----------



## chano595

hola ricarndodeni gracias por la respuesta, te cuento que efectivamente me equivoque en la conexion del toroidal de salida, el problema es q ahora se quemaron los 13007, jeje.

La verdad es que no se si estoy armando bien el transformador, por que no se si al enrollar el primario y el secundario lo tengo que hacer en el mismo sentido, ademas segun los calibres que aparencen en paginas anteriores, una vez terminado me sobra aproximadamente 1/2 cm libre de la ventana donde va el devanado y segun entiendo deberia quedar menos espacio para aprovechar la potencia que puede entregar el nucleo.

la verdad es que agradeceria si alguien me dice de algun libro donde yo pueda ver como calcular el transformador para este tipo detopologia en particular. 

tambien si pueden publicar los calibres tanto del transformador como del inductor para los cuales la fuente les funciono.

saludos

PD: no tengo la camara, dentro de unos dias la tendre y subo las fotos.


----------



## mnicolau

chano595 dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es que no se si estoy armando bien el transformador, por que no se si al enrollar el primario y el secundario lo tengo que hacer en el mismo sentido, ademas segun los calibres que aparencen en paginas anteriores, una vez terminado me sobra aproximadamente 1/2 cm libre de la ventana donde va el devanado y segun entiendo deberia quedar menos espacio para aprovechar la potencia que puede entregar el nucleo.
> 
> tambien si pueden publicar los calibres tanto del transformador como del inductor para los cuales la fuente les funciono.



Hola, yo comenté todo eso páginas atrás, la forma de bobinar el transformador, el inductor de salida y los calibres de alambre que utilicé.

Saludos


----------



## chano595

hola mnicolau, en paginas anteriores especificas el armado del driver. pero mi pregunta es la polaridad del transformador EE 42 por que no sale en esquematico, es decir lo bobino al primario y al secundario en el mismo sentido o no?

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

chano595 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau, en paginas anteriores especificas el armado del driver. pero mi pregunta es la polaridad del transformador EE 42 por que no sale en esquematico, es decir lo bobino al primario y al secundario en el mismo sentido o no?
> 
> saludos



Mmm eso también lo mencioné, el primario en un sentido y el secundario en el otro sentido. Lo que debés respetar es bobinar en el mismo sentido ambas ramas del secundario obviamente...

Ah y es recomendable bobinar primero una rama del secundario, luego el primario y después la otra rama del secundario.

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

tanto el primario como el secundario del EE42/15 se bobinan con el mismo sentido, osea , se bobinan los dos para el mismo lado , de todas maneras creo que no es algo que influya mucho, yo particularmente bobine primero la mitad del primario, despues el secundario y despues la otra mitad del primario, de la otra manera no probé pero Hazard lo recomienda y si el lo dice son palabras mayores.

saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

Me fijé en Electrónica Liniers, y tienen los nucleos EE42/15 a 6 pesos argentinos cada uno (Bajo el código E42/15N) y los carretes para ese nucleo a 11 pesos cada uno (Bajo el código E42/15C).

El número de parte de esos nucleos es "B66325".

Ahora, qué raro que el carrete salga el doble que el nucleo   
Si compro, compro el nucleo solo y hago el carrete yo.

Si puedo voy a probar en estos días con un transformador de fuente de pc...


PD: Si quieren buscar en electrónica liniers, acá está el link directo: http://www.prowebargentina.com/proweb/electronicaliniers/frame1.htm


Salu2!


----------



## ricardodeni

DriX , en elemon cada E cuesta U$S 1,20 y el carrete U$S 0,60 , asi que el nucleo entero te sale 11 pesos pero este lugar tiene una compra minima de 25 pesos.

saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

Ah, ni me fijé en otros lugares, si compro compraré ahí entonces.

Tendría que comprar 2 E para cada transformador, no?

Podría comprar 4 E y 2 carretes para armar cuatro transformadores y cumplir con el mínimo de 25$...

Los $25 son con IVA o sin IVA? Porque yo estoy como responsable inscripto y no pago IVA...


----------



## unleased!

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos..Estoy trantando de montar una fuente SMPS con los nucleos de las Fuentes de Alimentacion de Pc..Alguien sabe que potencia son capaces de entregar?Y cuales son las tensiones maximas que se pueden obtener de los mismos?
> En si quisiera saber si es posible obtener al rededor de 70 VCC...O si solo se pueden obtener 12V, 5V , 3.3V y los nominales de las fuentes..
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias!
> 
> Un saludo!


 La potencia de los núcleos de fuentes de PC ya fué comentada en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30191.html
Es de 170W. Si necesitas mas potencia puedes juntar mas de un núcleo en paralelo para hacer un núcleo mas grande.
Saludos.


----------



## marcopolo

muy bueno esto de la fuente , saben me gustaria saber  como aumentar la corriente de esta fuente  ya que necesito una fuente  que bote 10 amperes y +-50v  pa alimentar un  amplificador , si alguien me puede decir  que modificar o si tien un esquematico les agradeceria bastante


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, aquí subo una fuente forward sencilla que estoy haciendo para el amplificador UCD, la fuente es a lazo abierto, ya que no hago nada con regular la tensión positiva mientras la otra posiblemente se vaya al suelo, La tensión es +/-40V y 250W, se aceptan sugerencias y recomendaciones  ...


----------



## luisgrillo

El diodo de reseteo del nucleo esta invertido tendras un mega corto si lo conectas asi 

Ojo con las polaridades.

Otra cosa, el integrado que estas utilizando esta optimizado para poderlo usar off-line.

Eso quiere decir que no necesitas el transistor Q1 con su zener de base ni ese puñado de resistencias solo necesitas una resistencia de 57KΩ 2W conectada a el voltage positivo.


Otra cosa, los diodos MUR460 tienen una corriente maxima continua de 4 amperes, recuerda que el amplificador con carga de 4Ω tiene una corriente RMS de 7 Amperes y picos de asta 10 amperes.
yo pondria 2 en paralelo por cada diodo... los soldaria uno encima del otro.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Gracias por lo del diodo, lo que pasa es que me puse a cambiar colores y acomodarlo, para subirlo, y no me fije.  .

Lo del arranque del UC3844, no estoy muy de acuerdo contigo a pesar que la unica vez que lo ví en una fuente offline fue en un Paper de Microbit de una forward de 60W, y según unos 20 Paper que he leido, el metodo que me propones, solo es seguro cuando Vin es =< 50V, que se supone no dará un buén jalón si pasa algo  ...

Onsemi, lo implementa:





Ahora los diodos, creo que están bien, claro van a calentar algo, ahí te dejo varias fórmulas:

Iomax=(250W/2)/40V=3.1A 
Dmax=0.5

Opción A (ST):
Id-Forward= IoMax*√Dmax= 2.2A
Id-FREEWHEELING= IoMax>= 3.1A

Opción B (Un tutorial muy bueno):
IoMax*(1-√Dmax)=1A

Opción C (Sr. Martin Brown):
Id=>IoMax

Y por último el Sr. Ejitagle, hizo esta Reforma para el segundario de una fuente de PC, para alimentar el UCD,y si te fijas es muy parecida a la mia  me copió la idea  , a pesar que la fuente de PC es Half Bridge, el segundario es igual a la Forward...


----------



## marcopolo

alguien me puede sacar de esta duda,¿que le puedo cambiar a ala fuente de ricardodeni para que bote  10amperios ? porfa


----------



## MFK08

No creo que se pueda esta diseñada para entregar ya una detereminda potencia. lo mejor seria hacer una nueva...


----------



## psychatog

narcisolara_21: Calculaste el transformador? Y la bobina del filtro de salida? Nos podrias pasar dichos datos?

En el datasheet de unitrode, alimentan el IC con una resistencia como dice luisgrillo. Yo probaria, si la idea de esta fuente es que sea simple, la hacemos simple del todo. Ja ja!


----------



## narcisolara_21

psychatog dijo:
			
		

> narcisolara_21: Calculaste el transformador? Y la bobina del filtro de salida? Nos podrias pasar dichos datos?
> 
> En el datasheet de unitrode, alimentan el IC con una resistencia como dice luisgrillo. Yo probaria, si la idea de esta fuente es que sea simple, la hacemos simple del todo. Ja ja!



Saludos psychatog, para el cálculo del transformador necesitas el Ae y el Aw del mismo, cuando tenga tiempo subo una hoja de cálculo, para diseñar una forward... no estoy en casa :x

Si en efecto, el circuito de arranque se podría utilizar solo la resistencia, pero si llega a pasar algo ADIOSSS  , voy a recortar un PDF, de Martin Brown donde habla de esto, y las propuestas para el circuito de arranque, incluyendo el que yo usaré...

La bobina en los Cálculos, da unos 300µH X rama..


----------



## psychatog

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> psychatog dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> narcisolara_21: Calculaste el transformador? Y la bobina del filtro de salida? Nos podrias pasar dichos datos?
> 
> En el datasheet de unitrode, alimentan el IC con una resistencia como dice luisgrillo. Yo probaria, si la idea de esta fuente es que sea simple, la hacemos simple del todo. Ja ja!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos psychatog, para el cálculo del transformador necesitas el Ae y el Aw del mismo, cuando tenga tiempo subo una hoja de cálculo, para diseñar una forward... no estoy en casa :x
> 
> Si en efecto, el circuito de arranque se podría utilizar solo la resistencia, pero si llega a pasar algo ADIOSSS  , voy a recortar un PDF, de Martin Brown donde habla de esto, y las propuestas para el circuito de arranque, incluyendo el que yo usaré...
> 
> La bobina en los Cálculos, da unos 300µH X rama..
Hacer clic para expandir...


Espero tus archivos! Muchas gracias!


----------



## lampaculos

Mariano, una consulta, me estoy fijando en elemon por los núcleos EE4215 y hay tres diferentes:

E42/21/15 SIN GAP N87 AL=3950 SIE
E42/21/15 SIN GAP N27 AL=3500 SIE	
EE4215 SIN GAP CF196 AL=4000 COS

La pregunta es ¿sirve cualquiera?

Estoy juntando las cosas para la fuente, cuando las tenga, seguro te hago alguna consulta mas.

Edit: Aahhh, otra cosa que no me quedó en claro: para el bobinado de T2 vos pusiste que lo armaste así

Nucleo 2
Primario 33+33
Secundario 8+8+2 

pero tanto en el diagrama de Ricardo como en el PCB hay solo dos bobinados (un primario y un secundario), otra cosa que no entiendo es que para el 4215 indicas 

Nucleo 1
Primario 35+35
Secundario 9+9+1 

pero con belpmx hablan de 40 + 40 en el primario.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola lampa, yo diría que los 3 sirven... pero sería mejor alguna otra opinión también. Estoy tratando de buscar la factura para ver cuales había comprado yo, seguro anda dando vueltas por ahí.

Respecto a esos datos, son los del driver (T3 en el esquema de Ricardo). Para T3, si tenés la posibilidad de desarmar una fuente de PC, sacás el driver de ahí y lo usás directamente como está armado. Tenés que identificar los pines solamente.

T2 es el inductor de salida y habían comentado algo de 35 + 35 espiras para su armado y en sentido contrario se conectan.

El nucleo principal (EE42) se arma así:
primario:22 vueltas 
secundario:10 +10 vueltas 

Saludos


----------



## lampaculos

Muchas gracias Mariano, próximamente vuelvo a molestarte


Saludos


----------



## megas

este circuito servira para equilibrar la fuente?






[/img]

olvide.. el voltage de +- 28 volts me sirve para mi amplificador y por eso esta a ese voltage  pero puede ser modificado claro.


----------



## kiljaeded

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos compañeros, aquí subo una fuente forward sencilla que estoy haciendo para el amplificador UCD, la fuente es a lazo abierto, ya que no hago nada con regular la tensión positiva mientras la otra posiblemente se vaya al suelo, La tensión es +/-40V y 250W, se aceptan sugerencias y recomendaciones  ...



Narciso, de casualidad tenes los bobinados del transformador? me dieron ganas de armarla, ya que tambien me estoy por hacer el UCD.

Gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21

Puedes darme la especificaciones de tu nucleo, Ae y Aw, yo usaré un nucleo de PC EI33, porque los que tenía quedaron hechos polvo... :x (Un accidente) y estoy por subir una hoja de cálculo para una fuente Forward, pero he tenido algunos errores y no he tenido tiempo para corregirlos...


----------



## kiljaeded

Pues yo creo que usare los mismos, ya que tengo varias ATXs rotas a las cuales les puedo sacar los nucleos. 

Mañana te confirmo el numero, ya que las tengo tiradas en el fondo, pero igualmente son casi los mismo nucleos todos los de pc.

Si tenes a mano el bdr en eagle postealo (si no es mucha molestia) asi empiezo a armar la placa, ya que tengo la mayoria de los componentes ya para armarla.


----------



## kiljaeded

Bueno muchachos, hoy desarme las fuentes de pc; el unico nucleo EI33 se me rompio jajaja, pero logre sacar otros 6 intactos, el problema que ninguno es EI33, y el centro o nucleo es circular, tengo 4 nucleos EE y dos EI, pero el numero ni idea.

Serviran igual?

Cual me combiene usar, porque hay de todos los tamaños y colores, yo creo que seria mejor usar el de mayo Ae y Aw asi tendre mas potencia no?

Narciso, espero por el pdf.

Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Los que tienen el núcleo redondo también sirven, aquí pongo una hoja de excel para la forward, y un paper de donde saque los cálculos... Y recuerda en el esquema que está mas arriba el diodo desmagnetizador está al revés, el *ANODO* tiene que ir a masa...

EDIT: _Me volví a equivocar je je.._


----------



## kiljaeded

Gracias Narciso, estoy leyendo el libro, solo que me surgio una duda, la frec de trabajo de tu fuente de cuanto es? 
Gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21

La frecuencia que usaré para el Uc3844 es de ≈80Khz, y como el controlador usa flip flop, la frecuencia se divide en 2 --- 40Khz...


----------



## Raedon

Que tal amigos, este es mi primer post en esta comunidad, y por lo que leei en estas 11 paginas de post veo que hay gente capas de ensañar sin pedir nada a cambio.

Les cuento que tengo varios conocimientos de electronica, no son muchos pero me defiendo bastante bien, en fin, me gustaria armar la fuente que posteo el amigo ricardo y como siempre, en todo montaje nuevo me surguieron algunas dudas que espero me puedan resolver.

1º Saque varios nucleos de varias fuentes de pc, dos son EI (del los cuales no se el numero) y algunos otros EE (de los cuales tampoco se el numero jajajja) para una primera vercion de la fuente usare un EI comun de pc, pero mmi idea es hacer una fuente de un poco mas de potencia, alrededor de unos 500w para alimentar una potencia de audio.

El problema viene al rediseñar el transformador, que me convendria, poner dos nucleos EI juntos, osea usar las dos E de los nucleos, servira esto asi para poder sacarle los 500w que necesito?

2º Y la otra pregunta es el calculo de vueltas y dimecion del alambre para soportar el incremento de la tensión, y mi pregunta es, sirven las formulas que el amigo Narciso publico? osea, si las implemento para calcular las vueltas del alambre me serviran para esta fuente?

Saludos a todos y gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Raedon dijo:
			
		

> 2º Y la otra pregunta es el calculo de vueltas y dimecion del alambre para soportar el incremento de la tensión, y mi pregunta es, sirven las formulas que el amigo Narciso publico? osea, si las implemento para calcular las vueltas del alambre me serviran para esta fuente?
> 
> Saludos a todos y gracias por su ayuda.


Saludos Raedon, Sería bueno saber que topología vas a utilizar y que potencia necesitas...

Topologias/Potencia:
Algunos Paper dan mas potencia, otros menos,,en fin estas serían el Promedio...

Flyback ≈150W
Doble Flyback ≈ 300W
Forward ≈ 250W
Doble Forward ≈ 500W
Medio Puente ≈ 500W
Puente Completo > 1000W
Push Pull < 1000W


----------



## Raedon

Gracias narciso por la respuesta, lo que queria hacer era la fuente de Ricardo, que es Half-Bridge, y si, necesito unos 500w aproximadamente, aunque con 480w me conformo jejejje.

Gracias.


----------



## Raedon

Hago un pequeño aporte, estuve estudiando los drivers de la fuente (T3) y logre sacarle el conexiónado sin desarmarlo, osea analizando el circuito, les dejo una foto de las patas y cual corresponde a cual, la mayoria de los drivers de las pc son todos iguales, pero por las dudas siempre revisen.

*X* corresponde a la salida *8* del 494
*Y* es el *punto medio* del transformador
*Z* corresponde  a la salida *11* del 494 


Espero que les sirva saludos.


----------



## kiljaeded

MKF, no tenes alguna fuente de pc tirada por ahi, o alguna otra switching? podes usar 2 diodos de salida aunque sea (el que es un solo IC), rectificas la salida positiva y listo la provas.

Yo ayer compre todo para armarla, si dios quiere mañana la estoy armando.


----------



## narcisolara_21

No la he construido, porque quiero hacer aunque sea 3 amplificador UCD (Canal A, Canal B + Subwoofer), y no me he decidido si hacer una fuente forward para cada amplificador   $$, o hacer una sola fuente para todo, y no sé por cual decidirme si una Puente completo o la que me tiene pensando todo el dia una Push Pull, aunque no la recomiendan mucho para fuentes Offline..., pero si vamos al caso los mosfet tendrían el mismo VDS que la forward, y un punto a mi favor es la tensión de red de mi pais: 115VAC, aparte saldría mas barata que la Puente Completo...


----------



## kiljaeded

Que tal narciso, lo que pense hacer, despues de tantos pm que te mande jejejej es lo siguiente.

Primero armar la fuente de ricardo, si funciona bien, tenia pensado usar 2 o 3 nuclos de pc en paralelo para poder sacarle el amperaje necesario, como vi en un post creo de luisgrillo donde exponia una soldadora de 200amp que usaba 5 nucleos juntos para sacarle ese amperaje.

Y en el caso de que no funcione, compara un toriode de ferrita, ya que este te da mayor espacio para poner alambres mas gruesos y ver si se puede sacar los 500w para el sistema estereo.

Mañana si puedo posteo resultados de la fuente, ya tengo los materiales y los bobinados de los nucleos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mmm, al parecer el transformador driver es muy sencible ya que construi uno y no me quiso arrancar la fuente, toca es colocarlo tal cual como viene en las fuentes de PC sin desarmarlo.


----------



## Raedon

Es bastante facil, si te pones a analizar el circuito de la fuente de pc, te vas a dar cuenta de que es igual al diseño que uso ricardo en su fuente.

En el lado primario del trafito, tenes, el punto medio donde se conectan un diodo y una resistencia, aveces varias resistencias en serie, y despues tenes los otros dos pines que son donde se conectan a la pata 8 y 11 del 494, como puse anteriormente en la foto del driver de pc, es solo cuestion de ver a que pata del 494 va cada pin del transformador.

En el secundario, tenes un pin que va directo al nucleo EE de potencia, ese es el pin C despues te quedan 4 pines, que corresponden a E1 B1 E2 B2, si te fijas en el esquematico de la fuente, B2 y E2 son parte de C, o mejor dicho C son 3 espiras mas despues de bobinar B2 y E2, medis con un tester y tenes que tener continuidad con el pin que va al transformador EE, de esta manera ya identificas C, E2 y B2, despues te resta saber que pin es cual, para eso te fijas el pin que valla a los 1N4148 y a la resistencia de 39ohms y listo, esa es B2, y la que resta es E2. Despues que quedan 2 pines mas, que serian E1 y B1, y haces lo mismo, el pin que valla al 1N4148 y a la resistencia de 39ohm es B1, y el restante E1.

Espero que se entienda, saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> muy clarito muchas gracia. por suerte no imprimi el pcb asique cuando averigue los pines acomodo el pcb y listo.



En el pcb que modifiqué (está páginas atrás), agregué los pads para el nucleo del driver de PC y además un pad adicional para cada uno, de manera de conectar todos los pines con puentes y así acomodarlo al driver que consigamos...

Saludos


----------



## kiljaeded

Les cuento que arme la fuente de ricardo pero no me andubo, no se que sera que no anda. 

Con la lampara en serie, la conecto y carga los capacitores, pero despues no hace mas nada.
Con respecto a masa, en el transformador EE tengo 7.5 o 5 v de continua en el primario, no se si sera lo correcto o no, si alguien me lo puede confirmar se lo agradezco.

PD: Le consulte a Mariano y me dijo que podria ser el transformador de potencia, el EE, que lo haya bobinado mal voy a ver si lo rebobino y veo si arranca.

Si alguien tiene otro tip para tener en cuenta me lo dice.

Saludos.


----------



## Estampida

kiljaeded dijo:
			
		

> Les cuento que arme la fuente de ricardo pero no me andubo, no se que sera que no anda.
> 
> Si alguien tiene otro tip para tener en cuenta me lo dice.
> 
> Saludos.




hola kiljaeded, me animaste a contruir una fuente, yo ya tengo experiencia armando fuente de 12Vdc a +-45v, y como tengo partes que me sobraron empiezo en este momento. Lo primero que te dirá es que comiences a medir el voltaje del TL494 (pin de alimentacion creo que es el 12),luego con un osciloscopio (como no tengo, punta logica) mido si existe oscilacion en los drives del TL494, si todo esta bien paso al transformador driver que exita los transistores de conmutacion, si todo anda bien iria por revisar ese transformador.

Cuando arregles el problema posteas fotos.  chao


----------



## kiljaeded

El diagrama de la fuente es el de ricardo, por las dudas lo adjunto.

Estampida, el problema de esta fuente es que es distinta a un conversosr dc-dc, fijate el diagrama y me vas a entender.

Lo que no se muy bien, es como saber si la fuente esta andando antes de empieze a trabajr el 494, como es que la fuente tiene ese primer arranque que hace que los Tip 41/42 regulen los 16volts. Si alguien me lo puede explicar me resolverian muchas dudas.

Ha otra cosa, no tengo osciloscopio, solo un tester


----------



## kiljaeded

Bueno, rebobine el transformador EE, cambie el driver y nada NO ANDA! toy por llorar, alguna mano amiga que me de una solucion?

lo unico que note es que los 13007 calientan despues de tenerla enchufada 10 mins, ojo calientan un poco no mucho.


----------



## kiljaeded

Pero lo raro es que le puse dos distintos, y estan bien puestos porque los compare con la fuente de pc y las patas estan bien puestas en la fuente.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Mide la tensión en el pin12 VCC, el TL494 necesita 7V como minimo..


----------



## kiljaeded

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Mide la tensión en el pin12 VCC, el TL494 necesita 7V como minimo..




Voy por partes, cuando enchufo la serie, se ve un pico de tensión que es propio de los capacitores, mido la salida de +-45v y no obtengo valor alguno, 0v. Osea, es como si estuviera a pagada, obviamente tampoco tengo tensión en el 494 ni en los Tip 41/42 osea el lado secudario esta muerto. 


Pro lo que analizo la parte del primario, donde entran 220v; si mido en el lado primario, entre masa y los borners del primario del EE 45/11, obtengo 5v y va amentando gradualmente hata los 9v aproximadamente, no tengo mas que eso, el problema es que no tengo osciloscopio como para medir en los bornes del EE 45/12 solo un tester y no se si hay otro modo de saber si esta andando.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## kiljaeded

Me rindo , no funcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## narcisolara_21

kiljaeded dijo:
			
		

> Me rindo , no funcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Tranquilo se que es HORRIBLE!, Los 2 Capacitadores de entrada hacen un divisor de tensión, y deberían haber 160V con respecto a masa, y tu dices que hay 9V en el primario, hay un problema en los diodos, resistencias de entrada, etc, verifica que todo está bién... mide la tensión del capacitador que va a masa tienen que haber 160V, y luego mide el que està arriba tiene que haber 310V..


----------



## kiljaeded

Me dan ganas de tirarla por los aires!

Te dejo las tensiones que mido.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

2 cosas:

-Si no tienes osciloscopio va a ser muy dificil repararla porque no vas a poder ver la señal, tal vez esos 9V que mides ahi sea parte de la señal PWM (el multimetro no es capaz de medir estas señal a tan alta frecuencia) y no una tension DC.

-Si no te arranca de forma automatica trata de arrancarla por la fuerza, alimenta el TL494 separado de las salidas de +-45v, con una fuente lineal de +12v por aparte y chequea para ver si arranca.

De todas formas lo veo dificil arreglarla sin osciloscopio, asi iriamos por etapa buscando el daño, primero la etapa de control con fuente externa como te recomiendo, si todo OK, la etapa de driver, si todo OK, la de potencia y asi sucesivamente, trata de buscar uno asi sea prestado o alquilado, no te pierdas de la oportunidad de tener una fuente de estas.

Saludos.

Oscar


----------



## kiljaeded

gracias oscar por tu ayuda, pero no tengo ninguna via de conseguir un osciloscopio, no conzco a nadie que lo tenga y en mi pais es muyyyyyy raro que te lo alquilen.

Ya intente arrancarlo alimentando el 494 desde afuera y tampoco hace nada.

Me parece que me quedo sin fuente...............

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

proba cambiando el integrado alo mejor vino fallado...


----------



## kiljaeded

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> proba cambiando el integrado alo mejor vino fallado...




Pero lo que me aprece raro es que *nisiquiera tengo tension de alimentacion*. eso es lo raro.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Si no tienes osciloscopio, veo muy dificil hacerla andar, para descartar que es el TL494, Tendrás un protoboard para hacerle una prueba al TL494...


----------



## kiljaeded

si, en teoria tengo uin protoboard, lo tendria que buscar, pero si, de ultima compro uno.

Pero mi duda es con respecto al arranque de la fuente, porque repito no tengo tensión de alimentacion en el 494 en ningun momento, por lo que entiendo, tiene que aparecer en algun moemento cuando enchufo la fuente a 220v tiene que haber cierta tension  en el secundario del 4511 no? para alimentar el 494 y ahi si arrancar el 494.


----------



## kiljaeded

Bueno, despues de tomarme un te de boldo, y tranquilizarme un poco, me puse a buscar el protoboard y lo encontre.

Bien, como no tengo osciloscopio, queria preguntarles, como puedo hacer para saber si el 494 esta bueno o no, algun ciruito sencillo que pueda montar para provar el 494 en el protoboard.

Y tambien, que me ayuden con la fuente, que me puedo llegar a fijar para ver porque no tengo nada de voltage en la salida, la pregunta que les hago es la siguiente, Cuando la fuente arranca, el nuclo EE tendira que empezar a trabajar para tener una primera tenison en el secundario para alimentar el 494 no?

Gracias por la ayuda recivida y sepan disculpar mi frustracion. Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

kiljaeded dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, despues de tomarme un te de boldo, y tranquilizarme un poco, me puse a buscar el protoboard y lo encontre.
> 
> Bien, como no tengo osciloscopio, queria preguntarles, como puedo hacer para saber si el 494 esta bueno o no, algun ciruito sencillo que pueda montar para provar el 494 en el protoboard.
> 
> Y tambien, que me ayuden con la fuente, que me puedo llegar a fijar para ver porque no tengo nada de voltage en la salida, la pregunta que les hago es la siguiente, Cuando la fuente arranca, el nuclo EE tendira que empezar a trabajar para tener una primera tenison en el secundario para alimentar el 494 no?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda recivida y sepan disculpar mi frustracion. Saludos.


Que voltaje usas en tu region? 120vac o 220vac?,porque si usas 120vac tendrias que poner un cable adicional en el de uno de los terminales de la red al punto comun de los capacitores ,de esta manera se construiria un doblador de voltaje,que viene siendo el switch conmutador 120/220 en las fuentes de pc. Tendrian que haber 311vdc  para los transistores,(+311vdc en uno de los colectores),pienso que esta deber ser la razon de que no llegue voltaje suficiente


----------



## kiljaeded

Pues en mi region usamos 220v, pero normalmente hay 200v, y como puse en unos mensajes atras, obtengo 280vcd en total.

Entonces, tendira que tener 311vcd en el colector de uno de los tr y cuanto en el otro? (asi testeo)

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## zopilote

Disculpen la intromisión, segun a mi parecer, como es un diseño que oscila en el momento de alimentarlo, lo que te falla es el transformador driver de los transistores , según leí , estos no pudieron construirlos como venia originalmente de una fuente ATX, si le quitaban el nucleo  sin tocar el carrete y luego le colocaban este dejaba de funcionar.
 La solucion que ponian era construirla en un toroide,  y estos si funcionaban. Ah mi proyecto de fuente SMPS a 220V aun no ve la luz. Espero que perseveres, aqui en  el foro visita el hilo de fuentes conmutadas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/


----------



## kiljaeded

zopilote, gracias por la información, al parecer es lo que me esta pasando a mi. Lo unico raro que veo es que yo nunca desarme ningun driver de pc, lo puse tal cual he igual no andaba, vere si consigo un toroide de ferrita y bobino el driver.

Gracias


----------



## FELIBAR12

Amigos, tengo un varios nucleos bastante grandes como para sacarles unos 1000w pero tienen un problema: estan armados con su carretel y sellados con pegante.Hay alguna manera de despegarlos con algo sin que se rompan? pues intente con el truco del agua hervida pero los agrieta,y el disolvente como el thinner no hace mucho efecto.Que me recomiendan?

sera que la temperatura del agua es muy elevada? en ese caso cual deberia ser la temperatura del agua,o sera mejor dejar el nucleo en un recipiente toda la noche?

La ultima pregunta: en caso de que se rompieran, pueden volver a servir uniendo los pedazos con algun pegamento? no quiero romper mas nucleos son muy dificiles de conseguir (sin gap)!


----------



## joryds

Hola FELIBAR12, para yo despegar mi transformador coloque a hervir agua y cuando ya estaba en el punto de ebullición coloque el transformador por un rato, con un  destornillador le hice presión, pero el primer intento fue fallido, después probé nuevamente y despego.

La evidencia es esta foto

Saludos.


----------



## diks

hola kiljaeded te comento que  ami me ocurrio algo igual, la arme y al probarla no arrancaba, tambien calentaban los transistores (solo un poco), entonces me sente y me puse a mirar la placa frente a frente como en una especie de duelo visual y me di cuenta que una resistencia ,solo una estaba mal, el valor era el incorrecto y era una de las resistencias de 39 ohms que van a los transistores, yo le puse una de 390 ohms y solo por eso no arrancaba. te aconsejo que revises los componentes, puede ser que te este pasando algo similar.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Jory16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola FELIBAR12, para yo despegar mi transformador coloque a hervir agua y cuando ya estaba en el punto de ebullición coloque el transformador por un rato, con un  destornillador le hice presión, pero el primer intento fue fallido, después probé nuevamente y despego.
> 
> La evidencia es esta foto
> 
> Saludos.


 Si, a mi me pasa eso pero son mas pedazos los desprendidos! y lo malo es que el carrete tambien esta pegado al nucleo y acceder ahi dentro es un poco dificil(sin dañar al carrete logicamente)

  Que nucleo es ese? donde lo conseguiste? tiene pinta de un etdxx,ojala yo pudiera conseguir los nucleos grandes, sin gap y con el carrete,para armar,no para "desarmar".Por internet de queda como complicado comprar. Ya intente desarmar un EI 33A de una fuente de pc  dañada pero lo dañe y viendolo bien es un poco pequeño para mis requerimientos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola Felibar12, yo para desarmarlos los sumerjo en un recipiente tapado lleno de thinner o de gasolina por varios dias mientras suelta el pegante y luego le doy golpesitos suaves con un martillo de caucho y con la ayuda de un cuchillo trato de separarlos con mucho cuidado por la pega de cada lado, este metodo me ha dado muy buenos resultados.

Lo de unir los pedazos no te sabria decir porque yo los que he partido los he pegado pero aun no los he probado.

Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Una inquietud:

en vista de no conseguir tan facilmente las ferritas para fuentes conmutadas,seria posible usar las de un yugo de un televisor crt?
 por aca en el foro vi que alguien hizo un transformador el cual el nucleo era un yugo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ojalá y se pueda, tengo varios nucleos por ahí. Pero por el tamaño y función que tienen, no creo que se pueda sacar mucha potencia de ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## joryds

Hola FELIBAR12, el problema del transformador para tu fuente conmutada se puede resolver,  pero para eso tendríamos que colocarnos en contacto para darte las indicaciones donde comprarlo, para tu fortuna ese tipo de transformador se consigue en Bogotá.

Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Gracias Javier,me interesa saber en donde puedo conseguir el tan anhelado nucleo de ferrita.Ya te envie un mail en donde te comento acerca del tema,espero me respondas o hablamos por el messenger,de paso intercambiamos proyectos hay bastantes cosas por hacer!


Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Bueno, arme la fuentecita! y que paso? no arranca!,esta todo bien(creo),reembobine el transformador de potencia,revise el conexiónado del transformador driver,nada! hice otro trans de potencia y no quizo!

 pero tengo una duda: es correcto alimentar al tl494  asi de esa forma? veo que en las fuentes de pc hay una fuente auxiliar con un trafito igual a driver
 es posible que el 494 le llegue algo? y de ser asi como se da en esta fuente? porque  viendolo bien NO creo que  arranque como esta aqui! ese arranque le hace falta a la fuente vean este diagrama pag 2 y 4 

los que han armado la fuente le han puesto algo adicional o el transformador driver puede tener la culpa?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

pues yo creo que seria mejor usar un trafito de poca potencia y un 7812 para alimentar al 494 por aparte o hacer la fuente auxiliar como las atx de PC.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> pues yo creo que seria mejor usar un trafito de poca potencia y un 7812 para alimentar al 494 por aparte o hacer la fuente auxiliar como las atx de PC.
> 
> Saludos



Casualidad que ayer subí esta fuente, es una fuente sin transformador con un mosfet, como se ve es un simple regulador en serie y trabaja sin problemas y lo hice precisamente para alimentar el TL494, como pueden ver la fuente está alimentando al TL494 en una vieja placa de una fuente de PC en configuración Push Pull a 200mA, y ni calienta!...Y Como lo voy a conectar directamente al Vbus de la fuente que haré no hacen falta el puente ni el capacitador de entrada ni el NTC...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

que buena idea y ademas nos ahora el uso del trafito de hierro, pero el problema seria el aislamiento galvanico del que nos provee el transformador, no habria separacion de tierra entre la etapa de control y la etapa de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Gente, la fuente funciona sin problemas, de hecho voy por la 3º armada ya. Usé siempre el driver sacado de una fuente de PC.

La parte de control de la fuente se alimenta de la tensión secundaria +15[V] y al impulso inicial, tengo entendido, lo aportan las resistencias de 330k 1/2W en la base de los 13007. 

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> que buena idea y ademas nos ahora el uso del trafito de hierro, pero el problema seria el aislamiento galvanico del que nos provee el transformador, no habria separacion de tierra entre la etapa de control y la etapa de potencia.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno te pongo un ejemplo, la etapa de potencia en una fuente de PC (Half Bridge), comparte la tierra del primario (360VDC), aparte de eso el arranque lo hace la auto-oscilación, además te comento que he desarmado sin mentiras como 20 fuentes de PC (hace unos 3 años parecía un indigente recogiendo chatarras de los talleres je je), y solo 1 fuente traía un pequeño transformador HF con un circuito auto-oscilante  formado por transistores y diodos, pero las demás eran todas iguales y sin aislación entre el secundario y el control, la realimentación la hacia con un divisor resistivo y en ninguna había un opto...

El tema del aislamiento depende mucho del uso que sé le dé a la fuente, porque si analizamos una persona tiene mucho contacto con la computadora y mas con el teclado, mouse, CPU, auriculares, controles de juego etc.. y como te dije todavía no he tenido en mis manos una fuente aislada por un Opto.. También otro ejemplo la fuente sin transformador que está en el foro, Imagínate a un principiante manipulando un circuito montado en Protoboard realizado con un PIC y con Push Bottom y alimentado con una fuente sin transformador recomendada por Microchip   ..


----------



## zopilote

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, arme la fuentecita! y que paso? no arranca!,esta todo bien(creo),reembobine el transformador de potencia,revise el conexiónado del transformador driver,nada! hice otro trans de potencia y no quizo!
> 
> pero tengo una duda: es correcto alimentar al tl494  asi de esa forma? veo que en las fuentes de pc hay una fuente auxiliar con un trafito igual a driver
> es posible que el 494 le llegue algo? y de ser asi como se da en esta fuente? porque  viendolo bien NO creo que  arranque como esta aqui! ese arranque le hace falta a la fuente vean este diagrama pag 2 y 4
> 
> los que han armado la fuente le han puesto algo adicional o el transformador driver puede tener la culpa?



Tal vez olvidaste colocar las dos espiras de alambre sobre el carrete del transformador driver, para que este induzca tension a los transistores, en el momento del encendido. Si tu transformador driver fue sacado de una atx , no posee estas espiras, asi que hay que aumentarla por encima del bobinado original, sin desarmarlo.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Bueno,si ustedes dicen que funciona, pues debe funcionar aunque todos los diagramas de fuentes atx que he visto hasta el momento,tienen dos transformadores pequeños, uno driver y uno que funciona como una fuente miniatura flyback de 5v y un voltaje adicional vcc de 18 a 22 v para el tl494.
Les cuento que use un transformador driver de una fuente de "esas" atx y no prende siendo "circuitalmente" identico a lo que estoy haciendo,que raro,pero bueno ya  que le hacemos tuve un accidente con ella,estaba midiendo un voltaje y cortocircuite algo con una de las puntas y ..............$%&%&/%&%& fuegos artificiales! se desmantelo un 13007 y no se que otras cosas mas y pues no queda mas remedio que reconstruir!

por otra parte me dedici a hacer el driver yo mismo para salir de dudas,voy a usar un transformador toroirdal que me recomendo Jory16 segun el, ha sido el que le ha dado mejores resultados en cuanto a esa aplicacion,y a proposito, la fase de los bobinados cambia de acuerdo como se enrrolle,es decir si esta igual o al contrario de las manecillas del reloj?


----------



## FELIBAR12

Buenas noticias! ya me funciono la fuente!
el truco esta en la forma de armar el transformador driver,yo habia bobinado primero el"primario" y encima los dos secundarios uno en un sentido y el otro al contrario, y por ultimo las 3 vueltas adicionales.No enciendió,pense que era otro componente el del problema(debido a la primera explosion) pero no! 
bobine el driver de otra manera: hice un alambre de litz con los dos secundarios,los bobine *en el mismo sentido*,invierto los cables de uno y luego enrrolle las tres vueltas adicionales pero con otro alambre de litz(3 alambres en paralelo).Finalmente enrrolle el primario, igualmente otro alambre de litz.
Encendio sin problemas pero ahora no regula, salen +70/-70 vdc,el reostato no ajusta,alguien puede ayudarme con eso?


----------



## FELIBAR12

Hago una anotacion:

Despues de varias pruebas que hice vi,(o senti) que unas resistencias de 1.5k 1w que van a la salida de la fuente se calientan demasiado,haciendo unos calculos, para +45v un poco chicas en potencia pues discipan 1.35w.
Para mi caso(como no regula y eso que cambie el tl494) estarian discipando 3w.

En varios diagramas que vi por ahi de otras fuentes, la resistencia suele ser de 10 a 15k 2 o 3w.

Una inquietud:
Yo lei por ahi que mnicolau uso un preset de 100k por que lo uso si en el diagrama era de 50k? en que influye? mas control?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola felibar, el driver de fuente de pc sin desarmar no te funciono, arme una fuente con un driver de pc sin desarmarlo y no me ha querido trabajar.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

A mi no me encendio la fuente con driver de  fuente atx,no supe que paso,lo que consegui con eso fue una explosion....
Lo mejor es armarlo uno mismo y con tecnicas adecuadas para ese tipo de bobinados(sandwich por ejemplo),los toroides son muy buenos para este caso,los de color rojo.

De todas formas yo tuve suerte con el otro nucleo,sin embargo la forma en que se arme es critica,la ferrita yo no la pegue al  carrete (despues lo haré). Por lo que vi, es mejor dejar los secundarios debajo de los primarios,ahh y bobinar los dos secundarios para el mismo lado y luego invertir la conexion de uno.
El transformador driver(mas bien el nucleo) que use es este http://www.electrocomponentes.net/(buscar por t ultima hoja), la ventaja es que se puede armar y desarmar,para modificarlo y funciona sin pegar la ferrita,una carcasa externa hace ese trabajo.
Como transformador de potencia use un toroide gris grande,muy bueno.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Cuanto te costo el toroide?, tambien lo conseguiste en electrocomponentes?

Voy a embobinarlo de la forma que comentas para ver si por fin arranca porque con el driver de PC tambien se me quemaron los transistores de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

los toroides rojos, son a $500 en algunas partes, en otras $1000 pero es muy escazo,prueba con el nucleo del driver atx, pero embobinandolo de nuevo como comente anteriormente


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> los toroides rojos, son a $500 en algunas partes, en otras $1000 pero es muy escazo,prueba con el nucleo del driver atx, pero embobinandolo de nuevo como comente anteriormente



Gracias por la respuesta felibar, me referia al toroide gris de la foto que estaba en tu post (lo editaste?, ya no lo veo).

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Ahhh ese es un toroide  gris que compre en un sitio donde desarman aparatos relacionados con fuentes conmutadas, inversores, ups estabilizadores.Tienen bastantes, de varios tamaños.
es bastante grande, no tengo la referencia de ese nucleo, no se ve por ningun lado, pero trabaja muy bien, de todas formas dicen que los toroides no son buenos para este tipo de aplicaciones(off line) porque no hay buena aislacion.Pero a mi me sirvio, en cuanto a eficiencia no se cual sea mejor si el toroidal o el tipoE,lo mismo en cuanto a EMI.
Es como el de la foto


----------



## dandany

Yo saque tooodas las cosas de una fuente de pc de 450w pico supongo jeje... tenia un SRT EE 35 y SRT EE 16 los dos 13007 capactores de 330 todo... por suerte! ahora si tengo ganas voy apra el centro a comprar todo eso..


----------



## mnicolau

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> Una inquietud:
> Yo lei por ahi que mnicolau uso un preset de 100k por que lo uso si en el diagrama era de 50k? en que influye? mas control?



Hola, puse ese simplemente porque era el que tenía a mano, no quiere decir que haya que hacer el cambio. 

Respecto al driver, armé unas 5 smps y todas usando el driver tal cual está sacado de la fuente ATX, hay que identificar los pines correctamente y sale andando. Yo recomiendo NO desarmarlo.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

hola no se si sirve de ayuda, la foto que posteo raedon tiene un pequeño error con respecto a 2 drivers que tengo yo E2 y B2 van invertidos. Tod no hice arrancar la fuente la estoy terminando.


----------



## FELIBAR12

en el driver que yo desmonte de la fuente atx no correspondia con lo de raedon, era al reves, lo vi en la tarjeta original,lo monte como en el circuito donde estaba y ya les habia comentado lo que paso..............


----------



## guille2

Hola ya tengo funcionando la fuente anda muy bien, arranco de 1 pero tenia una diferencia de 10v, hasta que hice de nuevo T2 con 40vueltas de 0.25 x 8 en paralelo.
El núcleo era de un monitor, tendía air gap pero lo arregle con una lija. Los diodos eran del  mismo monitor unos bym26b.
El driver y los 13007 los saque de una fuente atx, lo puse tal cual estaba en la fuente.
Esta alimentando 2 amplificador clase D no ucd, con +34/-34

Gracias ricardodeni por compartir el circuito, y a mnicolau por aclarar las dudas. Y a todos los que hicieron un aporte con sus experiencias.


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones por la fuente guille, mirá vos no le tenía fé a lo de lijar el núcleo... es para tener en cuenta, te puede sacar de un apuro. Tené cuidado con los diodos nada más, son bastante chicos y podés llegar a quemarlos.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Gracias. 
Puse estos diodos porque no conseguí los fr604 que quería, los bym26b tienen de “average forward current” 2.3A pero en pico llegan a 19A ¿Qué valor debería tener en cuenta para esta fuente?


----------



## mnicolau

Los diodos deben estar sobrados por un cierto márgen, con 2,3[A] no es mucha la potencia que podés sacar, pensá que con esa tensión y corriente tenés unos 150[W] de la fuente y con los diodos a full. Deberías usar de unos 5[A] por lo menos como los indicados en la fuente de Ricardo, para que trabajen un poco más relajados. 

En la casa de electrónica pedí diodos rápidos o ultra-rápidos de 5[A] (o más), ellos van a saber cual darte. Lo único tené en cuenta que mayores a 6[A] ya cambian el encapsulado y pasan a ser TO-220.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

guille2 dijo:


> Gracias.
> Puse estos diodos porque no conseguí los fr604 que quería, los bym26b tienen de “average forward current” 2.3A pero en pico llegan a 19A ¿Qué valor debería tener en cuenta para esta fuente?




Cual es la temperatura de los transistores con carga y sin carga?

Cual es la mejor manera de armar el transformador? a mi se me recalientan los transistores sin carga usando 3 alambres de mm en paralelo y 5 para cada secundario,despues lo probe con solo dos al primario y ya no se calienta mucho,pero cuando le conecto un bombillo de 100w si se calienta demasiado.te cuento que yo cambie mi transformador de potencia para hacer pruebas y salio el voltaje desequilibrado.Empezo a trabajar de una forma muy rara,como a encenderse y a apagarse, y una resistencia de 100 ohm 2w se calentaba demasiado.Volvi a hacer el transformador y ya no siguio pasando eso ni se calento esa resistencia, pero vuelve a salir el voltaje desequilibrado,creo que es el filtro de salida el del problema.El transformador es un toroide y no se calienta para nada.
Ahh y todavia no logro hacerla regular, las pistas estan bien

Estan seguros que se puede usar las ferritas amarillas(con blanco) para esta fuente?
yo creo que ese es mi problema,porque probe usar choques individuales para cada rama y noto que se saturan y se cae el voltaje.Entonces las descarte y segui con las toroidales.

Como arman el filtro de salida? 
Yo creo que por mas que el transformador este mal hecho no se debe desequilibrar tanto, o si?? cuanto ha sido lo maximo que se les ha desequilibrado el voltaje? lo han corregido volviendo a armar el transformador o la ferrita amarilla?


----------



## mnicolau

Para el transformador principal hay que hacer lo siguiente...

1º Bobinar 1/2 primario (si el total son 22 espiras, bobinar 11).
2º Bobinar el secundario completo y ambas ramas a la vez en paralelo, osea tomamos ambos alambres y hacemos 10 espiras. Prestar atención a la conexión de los extremos, el final de una de las ramas debe conectarse al principio de la otra rama. Con esto, las ramas quedan idénticas y en fase.
3º Bobinar la otra mitad del primario (en el mismo sentido a la mitad anterior, muy importante).

De esta manera se mejora el acoplamiento entre primario y secundario.

Los nucleos amarillos y blanco (en realidad son de polvo de hierro) sirven para el inductor de salida, se deben bobinar ambas ramas en el mismo toroide y en paralelo también, conectando los extremos en contrafase.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Cual es la temperatura de los transistores con carga y sin carga?
> 
> Cual es la mejor manera de armar el transformador? a mi se me recalientan los transistores sin carga usando 3 alambres de mm en paralelo y 5 para cada secundario,despues lo probe con solo dos al primario y ya no se calienta mucho,pero cuando le conecto un bombillo de 100w si se calienta demasiado.te cuento que yo cambie mi transformador de potencia para hacer pruebas y salio el voltaje desequilibrado.Empezo a trabajar de una forma muy rara,como a encenderse y a apagarse, y una resistencia de 100 ohm 2w se calentaba demasiado.Volvi a hacer el transformador y ya no siguio pasando eso ni se calento esa resistencia, pero vuelve a salir el voltaje desequilibrado,creo que es el filtro de salida el del problema.El transformador es un toroide y no se calienta para nada.
> Ahh y todavia no logro hacerla regular, las pistas estan bien
> 
> Estan seguros que se puede usar las ferritas amarillas(con blanco) para esta fuente?
> yo creo que ese es mi problema,porque probe usar choques individuales para cada rama y noto que se saturan y se cae el voltaje.Entonces las descarte y segui con las toroidales.
> 
> Como arman el filtro de salida?
> Yo creo que por mas que el transformador este mal hecho no se debe desequilibrar tanto, o si?? cuanto ha sido lo maximo que se les ha desequilibrado el voltaje? lo han corregido volviendo a armar el transformador o la ferrita amarilla?



Hola en el transformador use alambre de 0.25x4 en paralelo dando 22 vueltas en el primario y 10x0.25  en 10+10 vueltas en el secundario tal cual dijo mnicolau más atrás. 
Cuando recién arranco tenía voltaje desparejo y se calentaban los 13007 el inductor lo tenia con 35+35 vueltas porque no me alcanzo el alambre, pero lo volví a hacer con 40+40 con 8 en paralelo de 0.25 y se arreglo. El núcleo que estoy usando es el amarillo y blanco de fuente de pc. Yo te recomiendo que vuelvas a hacer el inductor de salida tene en cuenta que se bobina en sentido contrario.


----------



## nilson_925

Hola Sr.Ejtagle, por ahi he leido que Usded ha hecho modificaciones a una fuente de
PC para obtener -50/+50 V,me gustaria saber si dara la corriente nesesaria para
alimentar a su amplificador que usa el TL074, y si de ser posible esto, podrias por 
favor postearlas tus modificaciones y si no es mucha molestia tratar de explicarme un poco.
Graciasde todas maneras Sr.Ejtagle.
O quizas alguien del foro posea las modificaciones, por favor si las podria postear,
le estare muy agradecido. 
Saludos a todos y gracias por su ayuda.
Posdata;pronto posterare la fuente junto con su amplificador mas fotos.
Saludos a todos.;-)


----------



## mnicolau

Nilson, date una vuelta por este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/index2.html

El amigo DOSMETROS armó una guía que indica cómo modificar las fuentes, puede servirte como para empezar...

MFK, alguna novedad? pusiste en marcha la fuente?

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

mnicolau

vengo medio ajustado de tiempo... y antes uiero sacar el driver de pc para ue me den una manito a identificar los pines y ya luego imprimir el PCB que lo tengo casi listo si no fuera por el driver jaja. quiero terminarlo lo antes posible para empear con el amplificador.


----------



## FELIBAR12

No he logrado equilibrar las salidas de la fuente!!,cambie el toroide de salida y cambie la forma de bobinarlo, le puse 9 alambres de .25mm en paralelo por rama,estan en contrafase,tienen 30 vueltas cada uno, pero hay 5 voltios de mas en una rama.En la parte de bajo voltaje tampoco esta bien, del lado positivo salen 18v y en el negativo 16v,lo que note fue que en cada cambiada del filtro de salida los transistores de potencia a veces se calientan sin carga y una resistencia de 100 ohm 2w se calienta exageradamente ,que raro!
 quizas ese desequilibrio ahora sea culpa del transformador,es un toroide y lo he bobinado con diferentes combinaciones de paralelos 2 al primario, 3 al primario 1 al primario.......de todas, la que menos calor hubo en los transistores fue con 2 alambres,la primera vez que lo hice puse el primario "primero" y encima los secundarios enrrollados los dos al tiempo,el equilibrio estaba aceptable pero vibraba mucho, asi que lo desarme para corregirlo y desde entonces ya no pude calibrarlo bien.

El segundo nuevo transformador, lo hice con los secundarios primero, y encima el primario, y no vibro pero empezaron los problemas.Yo creo que esto se debe a que no distribui todos los alambres por el toroide(espero que esa hipotesis sea cierta),deje las vueltas del primario separadas de los secundarios(no se tocan).
Le coloque una lampara de 100w entre +vcc y -vcc y se mantuvo bien, no se cayo el voltaje,no se calento la dichosa resistencia de 100ohm pero lo que no me gusto es que se calentaron los transistores rapidamente pero con la carga,sera que necesita ventilacion forzada?,o no? ud son los que saben, ya han hecho experimentos.
Ahhhh y todavia no puedo hacerla regular! ya estoy por dar de baja ese circuito!!
Solo me queda hacer el transformador nuevamente con  varios alambres bien delgados y distribuirlo por todo el nucleo, a ver si ya no se calienta nada y sale algo bien.


----------



## guille2

Hola Felibar , dale 10 vueltas mas  al toroide hasta llegar a 40 + 40 añadile lo que te falta de alambre soldalo y ponele cinta de papel para aislarlo, a mi con 30 +30 vueltas me daba 10v de diferencia.
  También revisa el zener de la parte positiva porque no podes tener 18v.
  Con respecto al transformador toroidal no se que diferencia tenga con los EE. También podrías probar con un núcleo de flyback, Ponele cinta de papel bobinas el secundario, una capa de cinta y el primario, con las especificaciones que dejo mnicolau más adelante. Con eso debe funciona. 
  Suerte y paciencia nomás tu fuente ya arranco es solo ese detalle que tenes que arreglar.

Fijate aca hay un trasnformador armado con un nucleo de flyback
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/index20.html


----------



## FELIBAR12

Yo he tenido varios accidentes con la fuente, una vez la conecte a un transformador que en su secundario da 90vac en vez de 120(de donde vivo), y la fuente en vez de entregar una salida mas baja, saco unos voltajes muy altos, y en una de esas se daño un zener de los de 16v, rama positiva,lo cambie y la revivi, pero otro dia el terminal de -15vdc accidentalmente toco un borne de la red y otra vez se daño +15v,ademas se llevo a -15v,reemplace los dos zener otra vez pero nuevamente sigue desequilibrado en 3v,pueden ser los transistores tip, o alguna resistencia con un valor erroneo que no logro encontrar, o quizas los capacitores de salida, son reciclados y han estado expuestos a voltajes mayores a lo que pueden manejar.En estos dias tratare de hacerla funcionar bien, atendiendo todas sus sugerencias, yo creo que es mas problema del transformador o del toroide mal armado pero que caprichosa! esos bobinados son rebeldes!
por que tantas vueltas? luego no deben ser como 30,en varios diseños,son de solo 20 o menos, eso he visto, y embobinaados con un solo alambre grueso por rama.
Sera que lo estoy armando mal?, 
yo estoy enrrollando 30vueltas en un sentido, y otras 30 en el otro sentido encima de las primeras, lo que yo he visto es que todas las espiras tocan el nucleo, pero hacer eso es de paciencia o con una maquinita para embobinar toroides


----------



## FELIBAR12

Encontre algo bueno,este circuito, muy parecido a la fuente en cuestion, lo que mas me gusta son los transistores que usa, tal vez puedan ser reemplazos para los 13007 y  quizas podriamos obtener mas potencia.
O tambien modificar sus salidas a nuestro gusto.
 Aqui esta  http://ludens.cl/Electron/PS40/PS40.html


----------



## mnicolau

Felibar, qué circuito es el que armaste? hiciste vos el pcb? esa fuente de la imagen es la que no podés hacer andar? por qué no armaste el pcb de Ricardo? muchas preguntas ya.. jaja.

Muy interesante el link que mostrás, siempre se pueden sacar "detalles" para tener en cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Yo arme la de Ricardo, pero es caprichosa, si no es una cosa es la otra,espero que no me gane, me llamo la atensión el enlace anterior porque el circuito es muy similar a la fuente de ricardo,en vez del tl494 usan el lm3524 y agregan un limitador de corriente, un circuito adicional para manejar un ventilador,etc. En la pagina, esta toda la información sobre la fuente, como armar el circuito, los transformadores,etc, lo que yo quisiera probar son esos transistores *buh1215* en la fuente de ricardo, tienen mejores caracteristicas que los mje13007,por lo menos en corriente tienen el doble, tal vez haya menos calor, mas potencia,y lo mejor del caso es que son transistores usados en tv para el circuito del horizontal,por consiguente mas faciles de conseguir, mas comunes.
Por otra parte, estoy armando otra fuente con driver ir2110 y 700w si todo sale bien la publico y se aceptan sugerencias, porque como siempre las protecciones son el punto flojo


----------



## maravillasaudio

hola amigos, yo e fabricado muchas fuentes con smps  con sg3525, pero basandome en 12v  para car audio, de muchas potencias y elevados voltajes del orden de 90+90.
incluso llegue a cometer una locura de fabricar con un antiguo transformador toroidal de 220v de 700w de 50 herz.  lo arranque todo y lo rebobine para trabajar con irfz y sg3525,,, ((ya se que no esta coincibido para trabajar mas de 50herz el transformador)) pero queria probar a ber si tenia buenos resultados.....  despues de las pruebas.
use 10 irfz por cada lateral ,,, el resultado es que conecte entre las dos salidas una bombilla tipo lapiz de 500w  y la  iluminaba perfectamente,, pensando que eran dos salidas de 90+90 alterna tenemos 180 v.  los irfz realmente se calentaban. por lo cual el experimento lo deje para mas adelante usar mosfets de 120amp monoblok.
pero asta el dia de hoy no lo e probado con monoblok cuestan muchos $$$$.
me interesa mucho el tema de 220 smps a 90+90. asi que si puedo pongo mis granitos de arena.

yo de 12 a 40v  estoy muy entendido y de 220 con trasformadores normales tambien.
pero de 220 smps no-  me da miedo pasar 220 a continua directo y atacar a transformadores etc.
si me ban ayudando puedo fabricar algo de `potencia'  yo busco al menos 1000 o 2000 w a ser posible.  le quitaria a todos mis amplificador   ese transformador tan pesado.

1 pregunta:
desde 220v  como bajamos a 12v sin transformadores  para alimentar un sg3525.
2 pregunta ,, elevando a trabajo de tantos khez no se puede usar toroide como en car audio??
lo que en el caso de bajar de v .. abria que  bobinar el primario con muchas espiras pa corriente continua 220v   y el secundario muchisimas menos vueltas.
¿estoy en lo cierto no?


----------



## maravillasaudio

hola creo que lo que queria saber era esto.... del dibujo.
una pregunta si no es mucho molestar.
digamos que tenemos un transformador de car audio, de normal el primario tiene 6 vueltas por rail de irfz44. digamos que entramos 12v pulsantes en onda cuadrada.
si en este caso usamos 220 en continua,, que relacion de vueltas en el primario podriamos poner??? si me sanais esta duda,, creo que ya tengo un diseño para fabricar algo realmente bueno.


----------



## mnicolau

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Yo arme la de Ricardo, pero es caprichosa, si no es una cosa es la otra,espero que no me gane, me llamo la atensión el enlace anterior porque el circuito es muy similar a la fuente de ricardo,en vez del tl494 usan el lm3524 y agregan un limitador de corriente, un circuito adicional para manejar un ventilador,etc. En la pagina, esta toda la información sobre la fuente, como armar el circuito, los transformadores,etc, lo que yo quisiera probar son esos transistores *buh1215* en la fuente de ricardo, tienen mejores caracteristicas que los mje13007,por lo menos en corriente tienen el doble, tal vez haya menos calor, mas potencia,y lo mejor del caso es que son transistores usados en tv para el circuito del horizontal,por consiguente mas faciles de conseguir, mas comunes.
> Por otra parte, estoy armando otra fuente con driver ir2110 y 700w si todo sale bien la publico y se aceptan sugerencias, porque como siempre las protecciones son el punto flojo



Acá esos transistores están carísimos, como 10 veces lo que sale un 13007, ese es el problemita jeje. Igualmente te digo, los 13007 no calientan practicamente nada.. después de tener varios amplificadores conectados un rato largo (6 Sinclair Z-30), apenas entibian. Los que si calientan son los TIP que reducen la tensión secundaria. 
Esperamos esa fuente de 700W!

PD: maravillasaudio, en las primeras 100 páginas del Power Supply Cookbook, de Marty Brown, te aprendés todas esas cosas con fórmulas y demás...

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

*BUH1215=C5301=nte2533* Avergüé en mi ciudad y solo cuestan 1 dolar,su empaque es totalmente hermetico, por lo cual no necesitan aislantes, unas hojas de datos dicen16amp otras 25 amp.


No he logrado que los transistores dejen de calentarse.El driver esta bien, lo que si noto es que cuando le pongo carga suena demasiado,pero no se cae el voltaje drasticamente,baja unos 3v


----------



## narcisolara_21

maravillasaudio dijo:


> hola creo que lo que queria saber era esto.... del dibujo.
> una pregunta si no es mucho molestar.
> digamos que tenemos un transformador de car audio, de normal el primario tiene 6 vueltas por rail de irfz44. digamos que entramos 12v pulsantes en onda cuadrada.
> si en este caso usamos 220 en continua,, que relacion de vueltas en el primario podriamos poner??? si me sanais esta duda,, creo que ya tengo un diseño para fabricar algo realmente bueno.



Esa parte del diagrama es el circuito de arranque del Control PWM.. Es un simple regulador en serie..


----------



## pato2009

disculpen que los moleste pero estoy tratando de armar la smps que se propone en este tema estuve leyendo y necesito un nucleo de ferrite EE42/15 pero no lo e podido comprar pero llego a mis manos una fuente de servidor IBM que a mi parecer podria llegar a utilizar este transformador quisiera saber que opinan ustedes desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21

pato2009 dijo:


> disculpen que los moleste pero estoy tratando de armar la smps que se propone en este tema estuve leyendo y necesito un nucleo de ferrite EE42/15 pero no lo e podido comprar pero llego a mis manos una fuente de servidor IBM que a mi parecer podria llegar a utilizar este transformador quisiera saber que opinan ustedes desde ya muchas gracias



Fíjate en las etiquetas que tiene el transformador, tal vez tenga su datasheet... Lo otro que puedes hacer es medirlo, por ejemplo el nucleo 33/10 de una fuente de PC tiene un largo de 33mm x 10mm de profundidad, También puedes calcular el AP (Area Producto), etc...


----------



## pato2009

no la etiqueta que tiene el transformador solo tiene numeros de fabrica y dice 3750v rms hi pot tested ahora lo voy a medir a ver que onda


----------



## zopilote

pato2009 dijo:


> llego a mis manos una fuente de servidor IBM que a mi parecer podria llegar a utilizar este transformador quisiera saber que opinan ustedes desde ya muchas gracias



Se puede utilizar, si logras desaparecer el gap que posee esa ferrita, estoy en la misma situación, consegui una fuente antiguas PWM con un transformador de ferrita EE5722, sin embargo al desarmarla esta tenian una separacion en su núcleo (gap) y lo unico que se me ocurrio es conseguir otro placa con un transformador para sacar la otra E y asi formar el núcleo, otra solución sería lijarla, pero como soy terco preguntando llegue donde un reciclador que tenia unas cuantas de esos transformadores de ferrita, comence a medirlas y separe las de igual tamaño (EE4215) y aquí en este momento las estoy despegando para rescatar las formas (carretes) y los núcleos, hasta ahora todas tienen gap (una E lijada), y con las E que no la tiene armare mi fuente.


----------



## pato2009

entiendo Zopilote yo el mio todabia no lo desarme ... es seguro que todas tiene ese gap ... sino tendre que seguir buscando tengo otras fuentes como para poder desguazar y fijarme si me sirven los nucleos a simple vista el que mas me convencia era ese pero bueno vere que ago algo tendre que inventar desde ya muchas gracias 
otra pregunta en que equipos puedo llegar a encontrar ese tipo de nucleo ....


----------



## MFK08

Buenas estoy casi a punto de imprimir el PCB solo resta saber si identifique bien el driver. les comento y adjunto una imagen para que me digan si estoy mas o menos en lo correcto.

En lo que respecta al secundario en el PCB de la fuente de pc E1 esta conectado a una pata del tr, a un diodo y a una resistencia a su ves esta a masa. B1 esta conectado a un condensador y un diodo. Luego E2 conecta una pata del otro tr, un diodo y una resistencia. B2 conecta un condensador y un diodo. y por ultimo C va al primario del transformador grande y a un capacitor que esta en serie con una resistencia conectados a la otra entrada del transformador grande... esta identico al circuito de ricardodeni asique espero no equibocarme. para identificar E1 y B1 luego E2 y B2 no nececite nada ya que estan identificado con alambres de distintos colores.. eso me ahorro el trabajo de medir continuidad.

dejo imagen de como quedaron los pines que tengo que reformar en el PCB original.


----------



## MFK08

He observado algo mientras controlaba mi PCB y descubri que en el circuito figuran dos R que van a las bases de los 13007 de 3R3 que en el esquema estan pero en el PCB no figuran. alguien me podria explicar a que se debe?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola MFK, esas resistencias están agregadas en el PCB que yo modifiqué. Sin esas R, en mi caso, con carga se quemaban los 13007...

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Hasta ahora me desayuno!!!,entonces hay que poner esas resistencias? de razon yo veia muchos diseños que las traian sin embargo yo decidi probar la fuente sin ellas y los problemas no demoraron en llegar,me pongo en la tarea de hacer la modificacion respectiva y ahora esperar a que ya no se recaliente!

Son criticas entonces? cual fue la diferencia?(antes -despues)

Por otra parte, encontre una fuente que me llamo la atensión,se las dejo en el adjunto para que opinen!


----------



## guille2

Hola yo no puse esas resistencias y no tuve problema con los 13007, aunque sigo sin conseguir los diodos por eso no puedo sacarle mas de 2.3A pero ya están pedidos.


----------



## mnicolau

Ricardo me comentó que tampoco tuvo problemas sin esas resistencias... pero yo no la pude hacer andar correctamente sin ellas así que no sé a qué se debe exactamente...

Saludos


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR

hola a todos.
bueno, queria saber si estos eran los drivers de la fuente y si es asi cual de estos me recomiendam.
aca les adjunto la foto:
http://img406.imageshack.us/i/sinttulowo.png/


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, el de la izquierda es el transformador principal, y el del medio es el nucleo "driver", si querés aprovechar ambos para armar una fuente, date una vuelta por acá...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Ese nucleo driver si no me equivoco tiene la misma disposición de pines que el que usé, y encontré del mismo tipo en gran parte de las fuentes que tengo desarmadas.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola gente conseguí unos diodos by329x-1500 para la fuente de Ricardo,el problema es que la velocidad de recuperación esta entre 230-160 ns y los que el uso el son de 160 ns .Quisiera que me digan si me van a servir, todavía  no los compre. Gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo

Mnicolau:

Que tal el ripple de tu fuente, 5% con que corriente de salida?

Es aside bajo con los 3 capacitores de tan solo 470uF???

Yo voy a hacer una de 60V simetricos con corrientes de hasta 15Amp (una rama a la vez) y le hiba a poner 2 capacitores de 3300 uf en paralelo para cada rama.

Que corriente maxima puede drenar tu fuente?

Y por ultimo, tienes alguna formula para calcular los capacitores de salida??

Ah, postdata .... tambien quiero hacerle la el filtro EMI de salida, pero no se de cuantos henrios debe se ser, usare una frecuencia en el pmw de 70Khz, el voltaje de 60 simetricos y corrientes maximas de 15 amperes, (con picos de 30 amperes)


----------



## mnicolau

guille2 dijo:


> Hola gente conseguí unos diodos by329x-1500 para la fuente de Ricardo,el problema es que la velocidad de recuperación esta entre 230-160 ns y los que el uso el son de 160 ns .Quisiera que me digan si me van a servir, todavía  no los compre. Gracias.



Hola guille, tenés de sobra con 230[nS], en esa fuente la frecuencia en los diodos es de unos 55[Khz], con un  período de unos 18[uS], bastante más lento que la velocidad de tus diodos.

luisgrillo, saqué las fórmulas del libro de Marty Brown y el cálculo me dió unos 1100[uF] para una corriente de 5A a la salida, con lo cual la capacidad está algo sobrada, acordate que acá la frecuencia es bastante alta y no hacen falta capacidades tan grandes. Ahí también tenés las fórmulas para los filtros de entrada y salida, transformador, etc... es un libro "amigable" y con explicaciones bastante sencillas, revisalo para calcular tu fuente.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola guille, tenés de sobra con 230[nS], en esa fuente la frecuencia en los diodos es de unos 55[Khz], con un  período de unos 18[uS], bastante más lento que la velocidad de tus diodos.




   Gracias por la ayuda!! estaba medio perdido. Ya tengo funcionando la fuente con unos by359 En conclusión sirve cualquier diodo que tenga una velocidad de recuperación menor a 18us, corríjanme si me equivoco.
  Saludos.


----------



## miguelangelmarc

tengo un nucleo er35 aqui esta la hoja de dato no se de que material es, pero aqui esta tambien la hoja de dato de los dos posible materiales.
quiero un transformadorr que va a trabajar a 100kHz topologia half bridge la alimentacion de entrada es de 110ac en dc son como 300dc con un doblador de voltaje. la salida que quiero es de +32v dc y como 8 o6 ampere por rama pero no al mismo tiempo.
agradesco que me ayuden por favor.
soy de venezuela y aqui si que es dificil conseguir estos nucleos todo tiene que ser reciclado.
er35.pdf

3c90.pdf

3c94.pdf


----------



## ernestogn

no paso mas nada con esta fuente?
quiero armarla pero tengo dudas con el Driver y el transformadorr, fuentes de PC de donde sacar partes me sobran , son todas iguales pero me sobran , 

tengo todabia que leeerme 200 veces mas la parte de como bobinar el transformador principal , al chiquito voy a hacer lo posible para usarlo como esta...

¿como se verifican los 13007?


----------



## guille2

Hola @ernestogn con respecto al driver es un EE16 como se hablo, conseguite una fuente que tanga lo 13007 y seguí con paciencia cada pista para identificar los bobinados anda comparándola con el esquemático.
  Según mnicolau y ricardo no conviene desarmar los núcleos por eso trata de usarlo como esta. Ponele un foco en serie para arrancar por si esta algo mal que no se queme.
  Los 13007 se miden como cualquier transistor común, simplemente son 2 diodos, busca en Google si tenes dudas.

  Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Perfecto . voy a tratar de identificar alguno de los EE16 que tengo ,
en realidad debi poner  ¿como se ensaya el  13007? 

es decir. algun pequeño cirtuito de prueva para testear si esta andando medianamente bien....

sucede que como tngo  cajas llenas de fuentes quemada rotas , con fallas tengo 13007 para provar y jugar un rato...
osea , puedo medir ganacia con un tester y eso.... 

en cuanto pueda publico los resultados de mi identificacion de EE16,


----------



## guille2

“sucede que como tngo cajas llenas de fuentes quemada rotas”
  Los 13007 creo que si estan bien con el tester tienen que andar. Son transistores de una linda potencia fíjate la marca y desconfíale a los genéricos yo tengo un par de marca sec andan bien.
  Bueno suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## dedo

Muchachos aca les dejo una duda tengo que hacer una fuente con entrada normalizada de 50 W en adelante, variabel o switching, quisiera saber si me puden pasar links o pcb de alguna fuente que sea de este estilo. Muchas Gracias


----------



## shadow_x

saludos! tengo una duda rara; no encuentro por ningun lado micas aislantes para un lm317K (to-3) el cual pondre en un chasis de aluminio; hay algo mas que pueda usar como aislante? se me ocurria usar un acetato  lo que sucede es que no saben cuando les llegaran y la verdad me urge un poco


----------



## mnicolau

Claro.. otra cosa.. yo fui la primera vez que me puse a armar una smps (sabía que no iba a ser la última), compré 1/2 [Kg] de alambre 0.25[mm] de diámetro a 22$. 
La maquinita que arma la bobina para el pedido del cliente (osea yo) estuvo unos 5 minutos enrrollando alambre a una buena velocidad para alcanzar ese 1/2 [Kg] imaginate la cantidad de metros que había ahí (más de 1[Km] según tabla), tengo  alambre para rato...

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola gente, se me presento un problema con esta fuente. Accidentalmente se cruzaron los cables de salida, quemándose un mje13007, entonces procedí a reemplazarlo y como siempre coloqué un foco en serie para el primer arranque y la fuente arrancó, incluso la probé con carga y todo normal.
  El problema surge si retiro el foco, cuando la vuelvo a conectar, no arranca mas porque se quema un 13007, ya le agregué las resistencias de 3.3ohms en la base de los transistores. El problema sigue.  
  Estimo que puede ser una sobre corriente al arrancar que después baja, al menos esto se ve en el foco. Ya medí todos los componentes y no encuentro nada quemado pero, ¿ a que se debe esta falla? no se.
  Si a alguien le pasó algo similar o tiene mas experiencia su comentario seria de gran ayuda.

  Saludos.


----------



## djwerley

Saludos a todos! 
Realizei la montagem de la fuente de ricardodeni. 
Probé con varios núcleos, iclusive un toroide de 5 cm de diámetro. 
Incluso con un núcleo de ferrite EI 33 de una fuente ATX. 
El driver, con un núcleo de ferrita en lámparas 
electrónicas (fluorescentes) quemada...segue un PDF enexo como o fiz.
Hoy en día, estás a trabajar en un amplificador de 200W perfectamente!


Muchas gracias Ricardo y 
todo el forum por la contribución ! 
Ah...no hablo españolops:



djwerley - Brasil


----------



## MFK08

al final al transformador principal se bobinan primario y secundario para el mismo lado o no? porque algunos dicenq ue si y otros lo hicieron en sentido contrarios hablo del EE42 es lo unico que me falta para darle luz verde y ver si no vuela nada jajaja


----------



## psychatog

Se bobinan para el mismo lado. Primero una mitad del primario, despues los dos secundarios al mismo tiempo (juntos para que queden bien simetricas las tensiones de salida) y por ultimo la otra mitad del primario.


----------



## MFK08

excelente muchas gracias. esta tarde la pruebo, espero que no vuele nada, una dudita mas el NTC yo coloque dos de pc en paralelo esta bien o con 1 alcanza?


----------



## MFK08

No se porque pero me lo temia la fuente no anda, conecte con un foco de 40w en seria y a la salida absolutamente nada de nada, no sale humo no hace ruidos extraños ni nada que alarme.....por donde empieo a medir para descartar errores???


----------



## FELIBAR12

Cuando no ande hay que analizar lo siguiente:


driver con fase incorrecta(cuidado!!! eso es una explosion segura!! ya me paso!).
Driver hecho manualmente con bobinados en contrafase(la forma de enrrollar no de conectar),estaria bien pero a veces da problemas armarlo asi(en mi caso).
zener's de 16v.
Les cuento que despues de lidiar con desequilibrios a la salida(cambio de transformador e inductor),probe a cambiar los capacitores de salida(1000uf/63v) y santo remedio! se equilibro!.El problema estaba en que ellos no soportaban la tension, por tal motivo tenia un descuadre de 5 voltios con respecto a la otra rama( a veces de 10v). Afortunadamente no se explotaron porque habia como 75v en cada rama.Ahora sale mas voltaje(+/-80) pero  desde que la construi ,no he podido hacer que regule, ya revise todo, el potenciomentro,las resistencias asociadas a la pata 1 del tl494, y nada.Lo que me di cuenta es que si quito el integrado y analizo la variacion  resistiva que deberia estar en la pata 1, no se mueve casi nada, la medida la hice entre +v y pata 1.El reostato afuera varia entre 0 y 50k pero ya conectado es como si fuera una resistencia fija.
Debido a esos voltajes tan altos, sentia olor a quemado por ahi, y resultaron siendo las resistencias de salida(1,5k 1w), para esas condiciones no sirven de esa potencia.Las cambie a  2,7k 5w(como en la revision 2, la compacta) y empeoró.Resulta que esas resistencias son claves para el auto arranque, tiene que existir una carga para que la fuente se mantenga.Cuando no estan, la fuente empieza como a encenderse y a apagarse(en mi caso),Incluso con esas de 2,7k me pasa eso(que raro) pero hasta 1,8k todo normal.

Cambie la realimentacion por la de la revision 2  y tampoco regula.


Debido a explosiones anteriores, hice el driver yo mismo con los embobinados enrrollados opuestamente y no prendio,pero no exploto.Lo desarme otra vez, cogi los dos alambres y los enrrolle al tiempo, el de las 3 espiras lo hice con tres alambritos en paralelo del mismo grosor al final inverti la forma de conectar de uno de los secundarios.Ahora si prendio, pero.........

Se me recalienta excesivamente una resistencia de 100ohm(la de la red snubber), no se por que, quizas por la relacion del transformador que yo use.

Se me recalentaban los transistores,quizas por el transformador mal armado y el inductor de salida.Este ultimo tambien lo enrrolle con los dos alambres para el mismo lado y luego invertir uno al soldar, y creo que mejoro algo.El transformador a veces vibraba, ahora no, lo costrui con 4 alambres delgados en paralelo al primario y 8 a los secundarios(yo uso toroide) ahora ya no calienta tanto, ademas de agregarle unas resistencias de 3.3 ohm que estaban en el esquema pero en el circuito no habia manera de ponerlas.
Una vez le puse un bombillo de 100w/120vac y el transformador vibro demasiado, pero como no tenia las resistencias de 3.3ohm, los transistores rapidamente se calentaron.
Ya no se que hacer!!!, queria un voltaje variable pero no se ha podido!!
Alguien ha tenido el problema de recalentarse la resistencia de 100ohm?,que no regule?, que se recalienten ls transistores?.
La ultima prueba que me queda es armar el transformador en un nucleo E conocido, un EI33a por ejemplo,quizas el nucleo toroidal de problemas,aunque otros compañeros han armado fuentes con toriidales de los mismos mios y no han sufrido de eso.


----------



## MFK08

la fuente no arranca explociones no hubo ninguna, hinchazon en capacitores tampoco, olor a quemado menos. medi el voltaje en los extremos del puente rectificador y ahi 297V cuando deberia aver bastante mas, estoy medio perdido porque no se por donde revisar para ir solucionando problemas...el circuito lo controle y esta bien, repare un error en el driver que tenia invertido e2, b2 pero tampoco arranco, una manito solidaria para ir descartando errores me vendria bien.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola MFK, los 297[V] están bien, con algo menos de 220[VAC] y algo de caida en los diodos es un valor razonable, revisá: 

1º Los 13007, fijate que no estén dañados (desoldalos y medilos como diodos y resistencia).

2º Los 2 TRs a la salida del TL494, los que van al driver, fijate que sean correctos los pines (a lo mejor están cambiados o en mal estado).

3º Los 2 TRs que regulan la tensión secundaria, es fundamental que estén (principalmente el regulador positivo) ya que alimentan la etapa de control. Ah y si les colocaste disipador (hacelo porque calientan lindo esos) vas a tener que aislarlos porque sino van a cortocircuitar ambos colectores.

4º Las resistencias "arrancadoras", las de 330k a base de los 13007.

5º Volvé a revisar la configuración del driver, puedo asegurar que conectado correctamente el driver así tal cual sacado de una ATX funciona perfecto.

6º Las resistencias de 1,5k a la salida deben estar si o si, para generar una carga, sino no arranca. Ponelas de 2W porque se queda corto con 1W.

7º Revisá que no te hayas equivocado con el valor de ningún componente, sobre todo resistencias que fácilmente se puede confundir los colores.

Por ahora fijate eso y sino lo seguimos viendo, tiene que salir andando...

Felibar, es muy raro que no puedas hacer andar la regulación, es simplemente un divisor de tensión conectado al pin 5, no debería fallar, revisá la conexión R de 47k, preset y R de 4.7k.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

mnicolau dijo:


> Felibar, es muy raro que no puedas hacer andar la regulación, es simplemente un divisor de tensión conectado al pin 5, no debería fallar, revisá la conexión R de 47k, preset y R de 4.7k.
> 
> Saludos


 Creo que es a la pata 1 no? Lo que me parece es que la resistencia total se ve influenciada por las de salida,porque el divisor resistivo esta en paralelo con una de 1.5k 1w.
Pero de todas formas hago una pregunta: cuando la fuente esta sin regular a cuandos voltios llega en su salida? (22 espiras primario/10+10 sec)

 cuando estamos ajustando el preset, cual es el rango de voltajes que se puede sacar?

cual es el voltaje maximo admisible en la pata 1 del tl494? o mas bien el rango que debiera aparecer ahi?

los componentes asociados a la pata 2 tienen que ver con la regulacion?

Hablando de otros componentes,cual es la causa para que la resistencia de 100 ohm de la red snubber del primario del transformador se recaliente?


----------



## MFK08

mnicolau gracias por la ayuda, 
En la primera rebision descubri que tenia invertida B2 por E2 en el driver, corregido eso rebice los tr c945 los cuales estaban quemados los remplace por un par de BD139 que tenia a mano, las resistencias de salidas estan bien, los tip estan bien y los 13007 tambien no medi las resistencia "arrancadoras" voy a rebizar eso y ver que sucede luego comento, quiero que funcione porque me espere para que quede prolija jajaj y linda.


----------



## MFK08

bueno bueno despues de pasarme horas revisando y revisando controlando cada cosa que me recomendo mnicolau descubri un error de novato. las resistencias 3R3 ue figuran en el diagrama coloue por interpretar mal el valos resistencias de 3.3k ohm en lugar de 3.3 ohm una ves que las cambie (coloque 2 r en paralelo de 5.6 era las que tenia a mano) la fuente arranco de una y perfectamente simetrica la ajuste en +45 -45 y no ahi absolutamente nada de diferencias por lo que creo que ya esta trabajando perfectamente solo falta colocarle carga. mucha gracias mnicolau por la ayuda...


----------



## mnicolau

Qué bien! siempre pasa eso con las resistencias, lamentablemente te tocó cometer el descuido en unas de las más críticas.. jajaj. Bueno comentá después qué tal se la banca con carga, ahí es cuando se produce algo de desbalanceo de tensión en las salidas.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

si pero para probar con carga tendre que esperar a terminar el amplificador de 100 integrado de tupolev, ya tengo todo comprado solo falta imprimir y armar...quise subir fotos pero son demaciado grandes no me deja subirlas...luego con mas tiempo las acomodo y subo algunas...


----------



## FELIBAR12

MFK08 dijo:


> bueno bueno despues de pasarme horas revisando y revisando controlando cada cosa que me recomendo mnicolau descubri un error de novato. las resistencias 3R3 ue figuran en el diagrama coloue por interpretar mal el valos resistencias de 3.3k ohm en lugar de 3.3 ohm una ves que las cambie (coloque 2 r en paralelo de 5.6 era las que tenia a mano) la fuente arranco de una y perfectamente simetrica la ajuste en +45 -45 y no ahi absolutamente nada de diferencias por lo que creo que ya esta trabajando perfectamente solo falta colocarle carga. mucha gracias mnicolau por la ayuda...


 Que nucleo usaste para los transformadores driver y de potencia? 
Que rangos de voltajes obtienes?
Alguna irregularidad?(calentamientos excesivos......)


----------



## MFK08

Hasta ahora solo laprobe ne vacio sin ninguna carga y no hubo variaciones directamente la ajuste en +45 - 45 no me fije hasta donde iva.... ya lo probare. El driver es un EE-16 sacado tal cual de una fuente de pc identifique los pines y lo coloque tal cual. el principal es un EE47-16. sobre el calentamiento no puedo decirte nada ya que la probe en vacio... y en vacio todo normal 0 calentamiento. En cuanto le coloque carga comento como reacciona.


----------



## MFK08

Ahi van algunas fotitos de la fuente olo pude subir 3


----------



## tecnicoa.s

Hola a todos,  acabo de terminar de armar la fuente, al principio nada de nada, estaban invertidos el c b2 y e2, lo solucione con el diagrama y los datos que tiro mnicolau, ahora el tema es que regula pero la rama negativa anda, al minimo de regulacion del pote en 38 y pico y si le sigo dando se va para arriba, en cambio la positiva la tengo en 28v mas o menos, una diferencia de 10v en el minimo del preset de 50k, puede venir el tema por el lado del transformador ee42, no lo bobine como lei antes, primero medio primario, los secundarios los dos juntos y luego la otra mitad del primario,sino que bobine primario,aisle, un secundario, aisle el otro secundario y aisle y listo otra, el nucleo se me rompio y lo pegue con la gotita, como para por lo menos hacerla arrancar, lo obtuve de dos transformadores de tv, use las partes sin el gap, por lo menos arranco bueno saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola tecnico el problema de la diferencia de voltaje suele ser el inductor de salida. bobinaste las 2 ramas juntas? Usaste 40+40vueltas?Lo conectaste en contrafacer? 
  La fuente que yo hice regula en 27v con el pote al mínimo Haci que diría que los v- están altos.
  Si no es el inductor vas a tener que bobinar el transformador de nuevo.
  Yo creo que pegar el núcleo no debe de traerte problemas. Pero si se rompe la columna central hay ya no se, 
  También podrías lijar las 2 EE que tienen el gap yo lo hice con una lija 180 y funciona.
  Suerte.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Segun lo que decia mnicolau sobre el equilibrio con carga, yo decidi salir de dudas y descubri que si le pongo una lampara  a una sola rama, se cae el voltaje,como en 15v, pero si mido la otra rama sin carga en ese mismo momento, esta el excedente del voltaje total (tomado de +v a -v).Ahora si conecto la lampara entre +v y -v se equilibra en ambas ramas. Por que?

Eso tambien le pasa a alguien o solo a mi?



guille2 dijo:


> La fuente que yo hice regula en 27v con el pote al mínimo Haci que diría que los v- están altos.


 A que te refieres cuando dices que los v's estan altos? cuanto voltaje en las ramas es catalogado como "alto"?

Mi fuente tiene a la salida +75/-75 y no baja de ahi. Sera por eso que no regula? de todas formas alguien me dijo que era mejor que estuvieran las salidas altas para que hubiera control, es cierto eso? hasta que punto?


----------



## tecnicoa.s

guille2 dijo:


> Hola tecnico el problema de la diferencia de voltaje suele ser el inductor de salida. bobinaste las 2 ramas juntas? Usaste 40+40vueltas?Lo conectaste en contrafacer?
> La fuente que yo hice regula en 27v con el pote al mínimo Haci que diría que los v- están altos.
> Si no es el inductor vas a tener que bobinar el transformador de nuevo.
> Yo creo que pegar el núcleo no debe de traerte problemas. Pero si se rompe la columna central hay ya no se,
> También podrías lijar las 2 EE que tienen el gap yo lo hice con una lija 180 y funciona.
> Suerte.


hola, ya bobine de nuevo el inductor de salida pero tengo dudas por el tema de la contrafase, por ej el primer bobinado, el pin 1 y 2 y el segundo bobinado 3 y 4, se conectan el 1 y 2  y en lugar de 3 y 4 serian 4 y 3, asi es como creo que es, lo que si no lo bobine los dos juntos, la contrafase electrica seria entonces no? fijate si estoy en lo cierto, mañana voy a volver a bobinar el inductor de salida los dos bobinados juntos y decime bien lo de la contrafase si estoy en lo cierto sino a bobinar de nuevo el principal.. bueno guille gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau

tecnicoa.s, como te comenta guille, es muy probable que sea el inductor de salida el problema, no debería haber taanto desfase entre las tensiones si fuera problema de nucleo, aunque no se descarta (como no hiciste juntos los secundarios te podés haber equivocado).

Para asegurarte con el inductor de salida, agarrás 2 alambres (uno para cada rama) y los bobinás *a los 2 a la vez* (muy importante y veo que no lo hiciste), luego identificás principio y final de cada uno y hacés lo siguiente: a una de las ramas las conectás principio-final y a la otra la conectás final-principio, de esa forma quedan dos inductores identicos armados en el mismo toroide y conectados en contra-fase.

Felibar es obvio que tu fuente no está funcionando del todo bien ya que no está regulando, imagino que ya revisaste todo muchas veces, pero algo hay que estás pasando por alto, tenés alguna foto de la fuente?? en una de esa vemos algo raro...

Saludos


----------



## tecnicoa.s

guille2 dijo:


> Hola tecnico el problema de la diferencia de voltaje suele ser el inductor de salida. bobinaste las 2 ramas juntas? Usaste 40+40vueltas?Lo conectaste en contrafacer?
> La fuente que yo hice regula en 27v con el pote al mínimo Haci que diría que los v- están altos.
> Si no es el inductor vas a tener que bobinar el trafo de nuevo.
> Yo creo que pegar el núcleo no debe de traerte problemas. Pero si se rompe la columna central hay ya no se,
> También podrías lijar las 2 EE que tienen el gap yo lo hice con una lija 180 y funciona.
> Suerte.


hola, ya bobine de nuevo el inductor de salida pero tengo dudas por el tema de la contrafase, por ej el primer bobinado, el pin 1 y 2 y el segundo bobinado 3 y 4, se conectan el 1 y 2  y en lugar de 3 y 4 serian 4 y 3, asi es como creo que es, lo que si no lo bobine los dos juntos, la contrafase electrica seria entonces no? fijate si estoy en lo cierto, mañana voy a volver a bobinar el inductor de salida los dos bobinados juntos y decime bien lo de la contrafase si estoy en lo cierto sino a bobinar de nuevo el principal.. bueno guille gracias y saludos

lo volvi a bobinar el inductor, la diferencia es poca, casi 1 volt, puede que sea porque me quedo de 31 vueltas el inductor?? de todos modos en la semana compro mas alambre asi puedo hacerlo de 40 vueltas.... bueno saludos y muchas gracias a todos por las ayudas


----------



## guille2

Bueno tecnico de nada, me alegro que ayas resuelto tu problema, yo tambien tube el mismo inconveniente y bobine el inductor varias veces.
  Con carga seguro que la fuente regula mejor, igual alguito de diferencia siempre hay pero son mv
  Saludos


----------



## tecnicoa.s

en la semana vuelvo a bobinarlo mejor con mas vueltas, y si sigue voy a volver a bobinar el principal, cuando la tenga lista la voy a poner a probar con un ampli de saber electronica que arme hace casi un año y medio y todavia anda de primera... mil gracias de nuevo a todos saludos

hola la estoy probando con carga.. y la rama positiva no se mueve de 28 v, pero la negativa, que tiene casi un volt mas en vacio, cuando le pongo carga, se clava en -24v... puede venir el tema por culpa del trafo principal?? otra.. los diodos de salida no consegui los byv29 sino los by229, en corriente estan bien el tema es que el Trr es menor de 130ns, mientras que en los byv29 es menor de 60ns, un poco calientan los diodos, pienso que puede tener que ver un poco ese dato, pero tambien puede ser culpable el inductor por la falta de vueltas... bueno en la semana pruebo y veo que pasa... saludos


----------



## tecnicoa.s

he hecho unos manejes con el inductor e hize con un nucleo de un flyback de tv el inductor, los resultados los mismos, el tema que resta resolver es que con una lampara de 24v, en la linea positiva se mantiene fijo los 28v en cambio en la linea negativa se va a pique hasta los 25v mas o menos... no creo que siga siendo el problema del inductor de salida puede venir por el lado del EE42?? saludos


----------



## J2C

Tecnicoa.s

Si solo se esta sensando la tensión de salida sobre los +24 Volt's, cuando coloques la carga en los "-24 Volt's" siempre tendrás caídas de tensión sobre esa rama del rectificador.

Estimo que si colocas una carga sobre los +24 V sin que ambas cargas sean idénticas, la caída de tensión sobre la rama negativa será mucho menor.

Espero haber sido de ayuda. Saludos.                   JuanKa.-


----------



## tecnicoa.s

J2C dijo:


> Tecnicoa.s
> 
> Si solo se esta sensando la tensión de salida sobre los +24 Volt's, cuando coloques la carga en los "-24 Volt's" siempre tendrás caídas de tensión sobre esa rama del rectificador.
> 
> Estimo que si colocas una carga sobre los +24 V sin que ambas cargas sean idénticas, la caída de tensión sobre la rama negativa será mucho menor.
> 
> Espero haber sido de ayuda. Saludos.                   JuanKa.-


gracias juanka, lo probe y asi fue, casi un volt de diferencia, tengo que ver si consigo bien el toroide de polvo de hierro, tengo uno de fuente de pc, pero usando 10 x 0.25 de alambre, y dos arrollamientos de 40 vueltas no entra, probe con un ferrite de flyback pero la fuente con carga no queria arrancar habia que darle dos o tres veces y arrancaba, y los diodos de salida calentaban (by229) estoy en la lucha todavia... bueno saludos


----------



## MFK08

bueno le meti carga a la fuente (siempre con la lamparita en serie), coloque un canal del 100W alimentado a +-45 y o sorpresa la tension en ambas ramas cae por igual hasta los +-30vcc nose que puede estar pasando se les ocurre algo?


----------



## mnicolau

MFK08 dijo:


> bueno le meti carga a la fuente (siempre con la lamparita en serie), coloque un canal del 100W alimentado a +-45 y o sorpresa la tension en ambas ramas cae por igual hasta los +-30vcc nose que puede estar pasando se les ocurre algo?



Debés quitar la lámpara serie MFK, sino al subir la corriente en la entrada, caerá cada vez mayor tensión en la lámpara y tu fuente va a estar alimentada con menor tensión, de ahí que tu salida cae tanto...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

MFK08 dijo:


> bueno le meti carga a la fuente *(siempre con la lamparita en serie)*, coloque un canal del 100W alimentado a +-45 y o sorpresa la tension en ambas ramas cae por igual hasta los +-30vcc nose que puede estar pasando se les ocurre algo?


No estoy muy al tanto de este post, pero te puedo aconsejar que midas la tensión rectificada en los capacitores de tu fuente, ojo, en la parte de alta tensión, mide con y sin carga a ver si aparece diferencia notable (>20VCC).

Si esto ocurre, reemplaza la lamparita por otra de mayor potencia y sigue probando.

Las pruebas se efectúan a muy bajo volumen.

Si la segunda prueba también es un éxito, retira la lamparita y manda tensión directa.


----------



## MFK08

gracias a los dos ambos tenian razon probe con una lampara de 75W y suben en tension ambas iguales hasta los +-33 luego pruebo sin la serie...en la puesta a punto cometi el error mas pavo ue se puede hacer...tome las mediciones con el multimetro en CA por esa razon no me variaba casi nada las mediciones y habia empeado a asustarme pero no se quemo nada asique luego ajusto todo nuevamente... muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## J2C

TecnicoaS

Te dejo el link del fabricante de materiales magneticos (toroides, nucleos, etc.) de Buenos Aires, en la zona norte del Gran BsAs unos 10 Km antes de la Capital si vinieras de tus pagos: http://www.imanes-ferrites.com/pagina_nueva_3.htm ; yo vivo reltivamente cerca.

Posiblemente ahi consigas alguna información de utilidad dado que en la pagina hay valores especificados para los productos de ellos.

Saludos.             JuanKa.-

P.D.: A los Moderadores, si es incorrecto colocar la dirección de un proveedor, MIL Disculpas; lo he realizado dado que solo es información técnica.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que opinan de esta fuente!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Tipo flyback... que no esta configuracion no es muy eficiente a esa potencia? y creo que tiene un error en las resistencias donde esta el tl431 se supone que el tl431 conduce cuando le llega 2.5v en la patita de referencia y con esos valores le se activara mucho antes de llegar a los 70vcc.


Y la frecuencia de oscilacion no es muy baja??

750W, con 45Khz en tipo flyback....


----------



## Tacatomon

La flyback llega hasta 500W creo, ya me esperaba que tuviese errores.

Yo ando de cabeza con  los trafos para el UCD IR2110, no rinden nada... he estado pensando en una fuente para este ampli, no lo se, full bridge escalable en potencia como lo es el ampli pero no encuentro ningun diseño para agarrar y reformarlo, leyendo los libros de marty brown y con esfuerzo se que puedo lograrlo pero no encuentro en algo que que basarme, estoy muy pollo. Además que no cuento con el instrumental.

¿Nos podemos de acuerdo en diseñar una full bridge?
Entre todos podemos aportar algo

Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo me uno con tigo tacatomon, tambien quiero armarme una fuente full-bridge de 1KW.
para hacerme un home theater 5.1... que en realidad sera salida estereo  y 2 bocinas en paralelo o serie por canal...

Hace poco vi una fuente full-bridge pero no recuerdo el link... deja lo busco y lo posteo para ver que les parece ok?


----------



## FELIBAR12

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que opinan de esta fuente!!!


Creo que la sacaron de aqui


----------



## Tacatomon

Esta es de un equipo Crest que se banca 3000W aprox.

El problema es el nucleo, que tipo es y cuantas espiras usa, al igual que los nucleos pequeños...


----------



## nilson_925

Que tal amigos este es mi quinto post en esta comunidad y espero que les sirva de algo mis comentarios y experiencias; tambien me puedan ayudar a solucionar algunos problemas que tuve. Hace un par de dias puse a andar la fuente, mas adelante posteare las fotos porque no tengo la camara disponible en estos momentos, el voltage de salida que obtengo es simetrico, por ejemplo +39.2 / -39.2 Perfecto ,como dijo el amigo MNICOLAU que para el EE4215 hay bobinar ambas ramas del secundario juntas es decir en paralelo y con esto mejoramos el acoplamiento del primario y el secundario,esto es importante  y el inductor de salida use almbre numero 16 creo que tiene un diametro de 1.3mm ,no llegue a dar las 40 vueltas solo 33 para cada rama porque ya no habia mas espacio; el inductor de salida lo bobine tambien ambas ramas en paralelo y haciendo que ambas ramas tocan el nucleo del inductor y en sentido contrario o en contrafase : dejenme decirles que si lo armas bien la 
fuente te va a funcionar en el primer intento,solo hay tres detalles importantes que 
son :el driver, EE42/15 y el inductor de salida, si estas tres cosas estan bien bobinados ten por seguro que la fuente arranca. 
Los transistores switching E13007 casi no calientan nada 
al igual que los TIP, al conectarle la carga en mi caso un amplificador de 200Watt RMS los E13007  y los TIPs se empezaron a calentar un poco no tanto lo normal, podia mantener mi dedo junto al disipador sin problemas, pero cosa que se soluciona con un buen disipador y mejor aun si se usa un cooler: el llamado driver, utilice el de las fuentes de de PC no lo desarme el trabajo es solo ubicar todos los puntos (C,B2,E2,B1,E1,X,Y,Z) pero es facil no creo que tengan problemas en esa parte, solo hay que seguir las pistas en la placa de PC de donde lo van a sacar el driver porque es diferente en cada fuente de PC;  yo lo saque de una ATX de 500W el driver es un EE19, y ademas hay varios componentes que se que se pueden reciclar de las fuentes de  por ejemplo los E13007 ,c945, los capacitores de 300uf/200V los 1N4148, fr107,ICTL494,el NTC, etc   
Para los diodos de salida utilice los que tienen encapsulado tipo  TO220 especificamente
los MOSPEC de las fuentes de PC,estos tienen 3 pines tienen dos diodos y conectados en catodo comun, pero normal se pude utilizar solo dos pines,yo use U16C40C que tiene las mismas caracteristicas q el MUR1640 400V pico ,16A pico, 8A rms, Trr = 35ns y son mejores que los FR604. Si no descarguen el datashett y vean por ustedes mismos.  

La fuente me arranco en el segundo intento, cuando lo conecte por primera se produjo una explosion se partieron a la mitad los E13007 y se quemo un 1N4148 y una resistencia de 39 Ohmios. Los reemplace y al tratar de averiguar porque se produjo la explosion me acorde que el nucleo EE42/15 que me costo tanto conseguir,lo saque de una placa de monitor Y al abrirlo Oh... sorpresa...!! tenia GaP de 2mm (separacion entre las dos EE en el medio).Entonces ese era el problema; tuve que conseguir otro EE42/15 Y abrirlo y en el intentar abrirlo con agua caliente se partio una E pero aun no lo podia sacar , luego utilice tiner lo deje remojando una hora y se abrio solo Y para mi suerte la E que se partio era la que tenia el Gap, entonces utilice una E de cada nucleo, es decir ,las que no tenian Gap.
Ya solucionado el problema la enchufe de nuevo y FUNCIONAAAAAAAAAA, la salida tenian  +34.3V y la otra -34.3, hasta ahi todo  excelente ,pero todavia habia que probarlo con carga.
Regule la tencion a +40/-40V  y lo conecte al amplifier de 200Watt ,la tension se bajo a -39/+39V excelente , pero surgieron unos problemas : 
El ee42/15 hace ruido muy molesto y vibra demasiado,
cuando le subo el volumen al amplificador 
y no se a que se debe tambien se empieza a dirtorcionar el audio ,cosa que no sucede cuando lo pruebo con una fuente lineal,,
el amplificador es el q posteo el amigo ejtagle clase d de 200watt
alguien quizas me pueda ayudar a solucionar este problema. yo pienso
q necesita un filtro emi como dijeron anteriormente.  
alos q  tienen andando su fuente tambien les sucede esto o no.
y las resistencias de 100 ohmios a 2w empiezana calentar demasiado.


Nota: pronto subo las fotos y saludos a todos.
gracias por sus comentarios y al amigo ricardodeni que posteo su fuente.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nilson, yo tuve un problema similar una vez, con carga se sentía una fuerte vibración en el nucleo, terminé cambiándolo y el problema desapareció. Cuando me pongo a revisarlo, una de las E estaba rajada (apenas se notaba) pero sin llegar a partirse, eso producía el problema. No venden los nucleos por ahí?

Saludos


----------



## nilson_925

Yo consegui 2 nucleos EE4215 pero bueno de las mismas dimensiones, solo que estas
tenian Gap ;entonces use una E de cada nucleo ,o sea las que no tenian Gap ,quizas podria ser ese el problema parecen ser de distinto color , una es mas oscura que la otra,
solo suena bien feo cuando le pongo carga.

Aqui les  dejo algunas fotos revisenlas:

Un detalle mas amigo _*mnicolau*_, o quizas sea porque no he pegado las dos E , solo las tengo presionadas con cinta , no se con que pegarlas ,y otra cosa que noto es que al colocar las dos EE en el carrete, este no queda bien sujeto tiene un juego, es decir no queda bien presionado, tendra que ver esto  algo.

Por aca no  encontre a nadie que los vendiera.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh probá pegarlos entonces, puede resolverte eso tu problema ya que la cinta puede estar dejando un pequeñísimo gap entre los nucleos y te estaría pasando algo similar a lo que me ocurría a mi. Yo uso "la gotita", es un adhesivo muy fuerte, de secado instantáneo.


----------



## FELIBAR12

El transformador de mi fuente vibraba porque los alambres no estaban apretados,y tambien se calentaba la resistencia de 100ohm 2w,despues la cambie a 5w pero igual se calentaba demasiado.Cambie los capacitores de salida y desaparecieron varios problemas, desequilibrio a la salida, vibracion del transformador(vibraba con carga y mucho) calentamiento de la resistencia en cuestion,calentamiento de los transistores sin carga.......


Quizas paso todo eso porque eran reciclados

Yo cambie mi transformador muchas veces por el desequilibrio que habia hasta que llegue a la conclusion de que si bobinas el secundario con sus dos ramas al tiempo no deberian de haber ese tipo de problemas,entonces empece a revisar por otras partes porque ya no era culpa del nucleo


----------



## Nimer

En caso de tener una fuente de PC, no es necesario bobinar absolutamente nada?
Supongo que es necesario bobinar el primario y secundario para las prestaciones que nosotros queremos inevitablemente.

De ser así, dónde se compra el alambre de cobre para bobinados? Ferreterías? Casas de electricidad? De electrónica?


----------



## Cacho

Por acá tenés la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## nilson_925

Hola chicos alguno de ustedes sabe que modificaciones o quizas adicionarle algun filtro para  la fuente de ricardodeni, la he armado funciona pero cuando le coloco carga (un amplificador para bajos) el EE42/15 empieza a sonar al ritmo de los bajos
y no es nada agradable, Bueno me despido ,saludos a todos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Quizá te están vibrando las espiras. Sumerge el trafo en un barniz, y espera a que se seque. Venden un barniz para esa aplicación. Precisamente se usan para evitar vibraciones en los trafos, para fuentes lineales y smps.

Saludos


----------



## RaFFa

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Creo que la sacaron de aqui



Hola, ese diseño de fuente me interesa mucho ya que se ve muy discreta y con bastante potencia debido al uso del IGBT en lugar de usar un mosfet o un bipolar. La pregunta que yo queria hacerles es si esta fuente es de fiar, ya que me estoy planteandome el hacerla y no quiero empezar a hacerle el PCB hasta que ustedes opinen sobre el diseño de dicha fuente.

Sin más,Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## elseba87

Hola gente del foro, les comento que arme la fuente de ricardodeni al cual le agradezco por compartir el diseño... Leí el post una y otra vez siguiendo recomendaciones de mnicolau y todos (también agradezco ), utilice todo los componentes según el pcb posteado con diodos MUR840, y el núcleo EE42/15 con 4x 0,25 para el primario y 10x 0,25 en el secundario (bobine 1/2 primario, secundario junto y 1/2 primario) y el toroide de salida con también 10x 0,25 40+40 vueltas bobinados juntos...
La fuente arranco a la primera , pero con un problema (cuando no...) regula con 10v exactos de diferencia a la salida, digamos +50.1v -60.2v o cualquier otra tensión que varié desde el pote... las tensiones de +15-15 están bien.
Revise el toroide de salida y parece estar bien, y ahí esta mi consulta, por dónde empezar a revisar para saber que es lo qué esta desbalanceando las salidas tensión, leí que puede ser un problema de filtrado (esta con 1000ufx63v), alguna medición para orientarme a buscar la falla? rearmo el toroide de salida o el núcleo EE?
Desde ya muchísimas gracias a todos...
Saludos

P.D.: Adjunto fotos, si alguien ve algo que puede estar mal, avise


----------



## Derhund

Que tal Elseba87, te ha quedado muy bien tu fuente SMPS, con respecto a las teniones disparejas, ultimamente varias personas en el foro estan teniendo problemas con eso, en este caso ami parecer radica en el bobinado del transformador, estan faltando vueltas o le estan dando de mas en los secundarios, recomendaria que contaras bien las vueltas en cada secundario.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

elseba87 dijo:


> La fuente arranco a la primera , pero con un problema (cuando no...) regula con 10v exactos de diferencia a la salida, digamos +50.1v -60.2v o cualquier otra tensión que varié desde el pote... las tensiones de +15-15 están bien.



Hola, suponiendo que armaste correctamente el secundario, debés haber conectado ambas ramas del inductor de salida en la misma fase... Deberían estar en contra-fase, osea en distinto sentido una rama de la otra.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Gracias por sus respuestas.... 
mnicolau: el inductor de salida está conectado en contra-fase, según entendí, lo coloqué principio-fin una de las ramas y fin-principio otra de las ramas, está bien así?
Hoy probé de invertir las ramas de este, digamos que la que está en la salida a positivo la puse en la de negativo y así con la de negativo... con este cambio, se puede saber si el inductor de salida esta simétrico? ya que tuve la misma diferencia de tensiones en las mismas ramas (no se invirtió).
Ahora estoy viendo de rearmar el núcleo EE, ya que es la primera vez que realicé uno de estos, y ahí es donde pude hacer algo mal... Algún consejo para realizar este? Alguna forma de empezar o terminar los bobinados que sea practica? ya que me llevo mucho tiempo armarlo, y no quiero cometer los mismo errores (en caso que este ahí ).
Para el núcleo, como mencione antes realice 1/2 primario, después para el secundario tome dos alambre juntos y los puse en el punto medio del carrete, di las 10 vueltas con los dos y un extremo a cada punta del carrete, luego el 1/2 primario restante... estaré haciendo el secundario mal?
Saludos 
Nuevamente gracias a todos...
Fotos carrete núcleo EE42-15
Segunda mitad del primario:

Principio-Fin del primario:

Secundario juntos:


----------



## mnicolau

elseba87 dijo:


> Para el núcleo, como mencione antes realice 1/2 primario, después para el secundario tome dos alambre juntos y los puse en el punto medio del carrete, di las 10 vueltas con los dos y un extremo a cada punta del carrete, luego el 1/2 primario restante... estaré haciendo el secundario mal?




Mmm ahí te está quedando en contra sentido cada mitad del secundario por lo que comentás... Si lo vés desde el punto medio, tenés el mismo sentido hacia cada rama, cosa que no debería pasar. 
Si te fijás, desde +V al punto medio tenés un sentido, y desde el punto medio a -V tenés otro y eso está mal.

Revisá el post de la half-bridge que subí, ahí expliqué paso por paso cómo hacer el núcleo, ahí tenés la forma de bobinar ambos secundarios en paralelo y no errarle en el sentido.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Muchas gracias mnicolau!!!
La fuente arrancó y funciona perfecto . Era como mencionas un problema del bobinado secundario del EE, estaban mal conectados los extremos de la serie, seguí los pasos como explicas en la SMPS Half-Brigde, y adíos problema de tensiones. Regula bien, con un máximo de +/-57v con diferencia de 0.1vots, espectacular...
Una consulta, las resistencias de salida (150k 1w) caliente muchísimo, está bien? igualmente mañana las cambio por de 2w pero no sé si es normal... (creo que sí, ya que son la "carga" de la fuente en vacio). Otra cuestión, leí que la fuente puede alcanzar mayores tensiones, digamos que yo con unos +/-63v estaría mas que bien, pero alguna idea de los cambios a realizar? Como siempre gracias a todos!!!
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Qué bien, andaba por ahí la cosa entonces...
A la salida tenés resistencias de 1.5k, no 150k y calientan porque quedan chicas. Poné de 2W ahí por lo menos.
Para mayor tensión de salida, dale 2 espiras más al secundario. 

Saludos


----------



## alaraune

Hola, quiero hacer una consulta:  tengo varios cores de fuentes tanto de pc como de monitores de tv y quisiera saber como identificar cada uno para poder hacer los calculos.  No encuentro ninguna referencia tanto en el cuerpo de los cores como en los carretes que identifique al core (EE45. ETD49. EI23,etc...) y quisiera ayuda.  Tambien tengo algunos toroides, si me indican como bobinarlos, la relación de espiras, estaré muy agradecido, desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## djwerley

Saludos a todos!

Ricardo Deni, Mariano Nicolau...e demais colegas,

Tengo una pregunta: ¿Cómo és el impulso inicial de este circuito?? Ya que no carece de la pequeña fuente con trafo comun, como es habitual en la configuración de SG3525 + IR2110. No puedo entender cómo la tensión llega a la secundaria sin teóricamente existir (antes) la tensión en oscilador...

¿Entiende usted mi pregunta? Espero la opinión de los colegas...

Werley


----------



## mnicolau

Hola djwerley, revisá las resistencias de 330k que se conectan a la base de los 13007, ellas le proveen el pulso inicial para las primeras conmutaciones, se genera tensión y el controlador pasa a alimentarse desde el secundario.

Saludos


----------



## rensocons

holas, muchachos soy nuevo en el foro y mi primer proyecto es esta fuente, ya me faltan solo los transformadores y los toroides, y quisiera hacer algunas preguntas:
que paso si alimente un ampli de 600 watts, le pasa algo a la fuente?
el condensador de 2 kv con las resistencia de 100 a 2w que se encuentran al lado del inductor de salida son necesario ponerlos?
bueno desenme suerte ya pondre fotos 
hace falta un videito de como bobinar los trafos ojala y lo publiquen


----------



## elseba87

Buenas a todos... una pregunta, estoy viendo de bajar la tensión de salida auxiliar de la fuente (es la segunda SMPS! ) solo del lado de -15v para no afectar al TL494, creo que igual no afecta... bueno la cuestión es que en el circuito, lado TIP42 están el capacitor de filtro de 10uf, el zener de 16v y una resistencia de 3K3, para llegar a 12v a la salida está bien cambiar solo el zener por uno de 12v o 13v? cambio la resistencia u otra cosa, me olvido de algo? como se calcula? tengo la fuente andando y no quiero quemarla... jeje si alguno me da una mano o me orienta para ver dónde buscar info...
Otra pregunta para saber... quiero conectar un cooler entre GND y -12v(-15v actuales) y un PREamp entre GND y +15v, me traerá problemas de ruido? se que es cuestión de probar pero toda la idea de la modificación se basa en poder hacer esto...
Saludos!!!


----------



## ricardodeni

elseba87 dijo:


> Buenas a todos... una pregunta, estoy viendo de bajar la tensión de salida auxiliar de la fuente (es la segunda SMPS! ) solo del lado de -15v para no afectar al TL494, creo que igual no afecta... bueno la cuestión es que en el circuito, lado TIP42 están el capacitor de filtro de 10uf, el zener de 16v y una resistencia de 3K3, para llegar a 12v a la salida está bien cambiar solo el zener por uno de 12v o 13v? cambio la resistencia u otra cosa, me olvido de algo? como se calcula? tengo la fuente andando y no quiero quemarla... jeje si alguno me da una mano o me orienta para ver dónde buscar info...
> Otra pregunta para saber... quiero conectar un cooler entre GND y -12v(-15v actuales) y un PREamp entre GND y +15v, me traerá problemas de ruido? se que es cuestión de probar pero toda la idea de la modificación se basa en poder hacer esto...
> Saludos!!!



buenas, cambia el zener por el de 12v o 13v sin miedo que va a andar bien, podes tambien aumentar el valor de la R a 3K9.
Ruido... puede ser y es probable pero proba.
Consejo: que el ventilador le tire aire tambien a la fuente por que el TIP va a calentar.

saludos.


----------



## hell_fish

Son fuentes realmente sorprendentes es la primera ves que las escucho... me podrian ayudar con esto voy a hacer un amplificador estereo de 70 w por canal (Elektor 1984-12 pag. 18) necesita una fuente de 
+-50 v podira utilizar una de estas fuentes? y hay alguna que se pueda hacer reciclando una fuente ATX de pc? .... muchas gracias por la atencion


----------



## CAYSER

hola hell_fish, te recomiendo que emples el buscador e aqui una muestra de lo que puedes encontrar empleando el buscador,hay muy buenos proyectos para compartir ,espero te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/


----------



## luis_e

Hola a todos... La verdad que me quede fascinado con estas fuentes!! No sabia que eran simples, igualmente, nunca me puse a investigar un poco. 

Me gusto mucho la fuente publicada en la primer pagina, una de 800W (adjunto el esquema), me parece que el circuito es mucho mas simple y tambien los transformadores, ya que solo lleva uno comun y uno de ferrite. Tengo algunas preguntas antes de encarar este proyecto.

-Que les parece la fuente? La verdad que es mas simple que las otras... Sobre todo el transformador, que solo lleva uno solo. Porque hay tanta diferencia entre este circuito y los otros (los trafos y demas cosas)?

-Los bobinitas esas de la entrada y la salida, se pueden comprar? O hay que armarlas? En caso de armarlas, que tipo de nucleo necesito?

-La potencia de salida, depende del transformador?
Para esta fuente compraria este nucleo. Cuando compro el nucleo, viene con las dos E? O solo viene una y tengo que comprar 2?

-Se puede obtener mas salidas de voltajes? Digamos que quiero sacar +-40V y +-25V, supongo que tendria que hacer alguna toma en el secundario, y agregar los diodos y capacitores de filtro. Si no es asi, por favor indiquenme como hacerlo. Ya aclaro que no prodria usar reguladores de voltaje, porque la idea es alimentar unos 5 amplis de 30-40W con los +-25v, y dos amplis de 200w con los +-40v. Todos esos amplis UCD.

-Para cambiar el voltaje de salida tengo que modificar las vueltas del secundario? O con variar los zeners que estan antes del opto es suficiente? O canbiando el valor de la resistencia? Seria como para un ajuste nomas.

Disculpen tantas preguntas, pasa que nunca estuve con este tipo de fuentes, ademas me lei todo el post y medio me marie... Ja. Aparte medio que todos se volcaron a hacer la misma fuente y a ninguno se le dio por este diseño...

Gracias de ante mano...


----------



## hell_fish

CAYSER dijo:


> hola hell_fish, te recomiendo que emples el buscador e aqui una muestra de lo que puedes encontrar empleando el buscador,hay muy buenos proyectos para compartir ,espero te sirva
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/




Execelente!! gracias  CAYSER fue de mucha ayuda


----------



## kiwara

hola que tal estube leyendo todo y lo unico que me falta para empezar son los transformadores no me quedo en claro como es el tema del cambio del toroidal por el driver de la fuente de pc.
y la ultima duda.
Cuando se dice:

el nucleo es el EE42/15
primario:22 vueltas
secundario:10 +10 vueltas

el driver es un toroide de ferrita
primario:40 + 40 vueltas
secundario: 9+9+3 vueltas

el inductor de salida es un toroide de polvo de hierro
35 vueltas x 2

Interpreto que: Para el secundario del transformador hace falta una bobina de 20 vueltas con un punto medio en las 10 vueltas???...es esto asi?...

Para el driver, el primario debe tener 80 vueltas de punta a punta con un punto medio en las primeras 40 vueltas?...Y el secundario tener una unica bobina de que tenga en las primeras 9 vueltas una toma, en las proximas 9 vueltas otra toma y luego a las 3 vueltas siguientes la ultima toma?. A juzgar por lo que veo en el esquema seria: Una bobina independiente (secundario) de 9 vueltas mas otra bobina de 12 vueltas con una toma en las primeras 9 y la ultima de las derivaciones en las 3 vueltas finales (9+3 vueltas)???. Tambien les agradeceria me aclaren esto...

Para el inductor serian dos arrolamientos separados de 35 vueltas cada uno?...

Que calibre o diametro de alambre recomiendan utilizar para el driver (primario y secundario) y para el inductor?...

Se que son muchas preguntas, y desde ya les pido disculpas si son tontas. Pero, como dice el dicho: "Hombre precavido vale por dos"...

Gracias...


----------



## franklin1

amigos como se calcula los filtrso de entrada de 110 volt o 220 volt, la bobina, los condenzadores etc..en el documento que les voy a mostrar se encuentra el calculo para la bobina EMI.


----------



## pato2009

puedo utilizar este nucleo para esta fuente 
http://www.feryster.pl/polski/e5528.php?lang=en 
desde ya muchas gracias chicos


----------



## jorger

Con las fotos que estoy viendo por aquí me dan ganas de hacerme una fuente de estas para un ampli.Lástima que apenas pueda conseguir componentes.En serio, felicito a todos aquellos que hicieron andar sus fuentes 

Me dais envidia.Yo me tengo que conformar con ésto:



Un convertidor de 12 a 18v de rendimiento mediocre (si el rectificador fuese el que debe ser llegaría al 57%)...hecho con lo único que se me ocurrió..

Saludos.


----------



## Alex44

Hola gente, me encontré este post mientras buscaba info para una reparacion que estaba haciendo, y la verdad que no sabia que una fuente smps que sirva para audio fuera un proyecto realizable con los componentes que tenemos en el taller, lo veo muy parecido al circuito de las antiguas fuentes AT de computadoras al menos al primario.. 
Si no me perdi con la cantidad de mensajes que hay, fue el Sr ricardodeni el que posteo el diseño original, ese es el diagrama que deberia usar para armar una y probarla?   (fuente_206.rar? )
Algo mas que quería preguntar es con que tipo de amplificadores las han usado Uds, solo vi por ahi alguno que aliementaba uns tda7294 y otro integrado que no recuerdo.  Yo estoy planeando usar 2 TDA7294 en puente y estereo (4 TDA's) la tension que necesitan es menor ,pero me imagino que quitando unas vueltas del trafo deberia poder llegar a +-35Volts no? que les parece ? 
Saludos a todos y muy bueno el tema.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, quiero construir esta fuente para alimentar un amplificador con 2 stk 4048 y necesito +-60 y talvez piense usarla mas adelante en el ucd escalable echo por eagle, y alimentarlo con +-70 servira esta fuente para esto? tendra suficiente corriente? y dispongo de un trafo de fuente compaq sera que servira?

aqui esta el trafo del que les hablo


----------



## SERGIOD

adrian2008 dijo:


> saludos, quiero construir esta fuente para alimentar un amplificador con 2 stk 4048 y necesito +-60 y talvez piense usarla mas adelante en el ucd escalable echo por eagle, y alimentarlo con +-70 servira esta fuente para esto? tendra suficiente corriente? y dispongo de un trafo de fuente compaq sera que servira?
> 
> aqui esta el trafo del que les hablo



A mi me parece que si por que otros utilizan la ei 42 y esa creo que es mejor porque parece ser la EI49
Yo tengo la  EI 33 pero seria bueno que alguien nos diga que potencias podriamos sacarles co esos nucleos
tambien tengo la EI 35 peo la pc todavia creo que la puedo reparar pero si no logro repararla utilizare la EI35 cre que tiene mas potencia


----------



## carlosmol

esta fuente se puede elevar la potencia e visto en equipos de sonido dos fuentes conmutadas en un solo circuito , este circuito se puede elevar la potencia si colocamos dos fuentes en serie claro que habria quitar unas cuantas vueltas el transformador EE42/15 este sistema de 2 fuentes lo tienen los equipos LG asi elevan su potencia y no tener que hacer un transformador grande y por eso tienen parlantes grandes y su salida rms puede ser desde los 1200w en adelante.

esta fuente se puede elevar la potencia, e visto en equipos de sonido dos fuentes conmutadas en un solo circuito , este circuito se puede elevar la potencia si colocamos dos fuentes en serie. claro que habria quitar unas cuantas vueltas el transformador EE42/15 este sistema de 2 fuentes lo tienen los equipos LG asi elevan su potencia y no tener que hacer un transformador grande y por eso tienen parlantes grandes y su salida rms puede ser desde los 1200w en adelante.


----------



## franklin1

amgos que tal, como estan.
mi pregunta es:
¿para fuentes *push-pull,* la frecuencia que produse el circuito integrado es la misma para el transformador de potencia o es la mitad?

¿para fuentes *full-bridget* la frecueencia que produse el circuito integrado es la misma para el transformador de potencias o como es ese proceso?


----------



## nitai

*Iniciado por franklin1:*


> ¿para fuentes push-pull, la frecuencia que produse el circuito integrado es la misma para el transformador de potencia o es la mitad?


En push-pull, la frecuencia a la que trabaja el transformador es la mitad de la frecuencia del circuito oscilador; si por ejemplo calculaste resistencia y capacitor para el TL494 y te dio una frecuencia de diente de sierra de 50KHz, entonces el nucleo del trafo esta trabajando a 25KHz.
Para full-bridge no lo recuerdo en este momento.
Mucha suerte y saludos.


----------



## franklin1

gracias *nitai *pero es que no concuerda la informacion que me das, con los calculo para otras fuentes que trabajan en *half-brige* con el *ECG3525A* teniendo en cuenta el data sheet de este integrado.
la fuente es la siguiente


----------



## nitai

Hola Franklin 1, mira estuve revisando mis apuntes de la época en que diseñe y construí exitosamente varias SMPS en PUSH-PULL y efectivamente la frecuencia en la que trabaja el trafo es la mitad de la frecuencia de la portadora en diente de sierra que genera el TL494. Habría que ver por que decís que no concuerda con la información que vos tenes. No encuentro los archivos en word que tenia de esa época cuando las diseñe, apenas los encuentre te los paso.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## ranaway

Hola Amigos!
Tengo varias fuentes de PC con nucleo EI35, lo que se me ocurrio para aumentar el area efectiva del nucleo es poner dos EI lado a lado y asi sumar sus areas, lo mas probable es que quede chica el area de ventana por lo que pense en poner 4 Es y hacer un doble EE35, se podra?
Pongo unas imagenes que hice en sketchup para que vean lo que quiero decir.

Saludos a todos!

Emiliano


----------



## zopilote

ranaway dijo:


> Hola Amigos!
> Tengo varias fuentes de PC con nucleo EI35, lo que se me ocurrio para aumentar el area efectiva del nucleo es poner dos EI lado a lado y asi sumar sus areas, lo mas probable es que quede chica el area de ventana por lo que pense en poner 4 Es y hacer un doble EE35, se podra?
> Pongo unas imagenes que hice en sketchup para que vean lo que quiero decir.
> 
> Saludos a todos!
> 
> Emiliano



Lo que uno quiere es aumentar el area efectiva, y solo estas aumentando el area de la ventana,
lo que harias seria juntar un par mas de esos núcleos y juntarlo al que muestras.


----------



## ranaway

zopilote dijo:


> Lo que uno quiere es aumentar el area efectiva, y solo estas aumentando el area de la ventana,
> lo que harias seria juntar un par mas de esos núcleos y juntarlo al que muestras.



Amigo Zopilote, tal vez la imagen esta poco clara pero estoy duplicando el area efectiva poniendo 2 E lado con lado, fijate la imagen de la derecha que esta mas clara. A la izquierda esta el nucleo armado con las 4 E duplicando el area de ventana como asi tambien el area efectiva. Mi pregunta es si habria alguna contraindicacion en hacerlo y que potencia se podria llegar a alcanzar con un area efectiva de 200mm2 en esta fuente.

Saludos.

Emiliano


----------



## zopilote

Aplica los calcúlos, es un poco engorroso publicar esas cosas por cuadruplicado , así te vuelves experto en bobinado de ferritas.


----------



## ranaway

zopilote dijo:


> Aplica los calcúlos, es un poco engorroso publicar esas cosas por cuadruplicado , así te vuelves experto en bobinado de ferritas.



No tengo intenciones de hacerme experto en bobinado de ferritas, me dedico a la computacion, por eso tengo tantas fuentes disponibles (aprox 20) y solo hago electronica por hobbie y/o algun que otro trabajo pero no vivo de esto, las formulas las tengo en el libro (e-book) de Marty Brown tambien, no busco que me simplifiquen mi trabajo si no saber si existe una buena razon para no pegar las 4 E como puse al principio, por lo que veo estoy solo en esto y no me queda mas que experimentar.
Cuando tenga novedades las posteo.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

ranaway dijo:


> No tengo intenciones de hacerme experto en bobinado de ferritas, me dedico a la computacion, por eso tengo tantas fuentes disponibles (aprox 20) y solo hago electronica por hobbie y/o algun que otro trabajo pero no vivo de esto, las formulas las tengo en el libro (e-book) de Marty Brown tambien, no busco que me simplifiquen mi trabajo si no saber si existe una buena razon para no pegar las 4 E como puse al principio, por lo que veo estoy solo en esto y no me queda mas que experimentar.
> Cuando tenga novedades las posteo.
> 
> Saludos!


hace la prueba y expone los resultados! . yo quise hacer lo mismo
pero de las docenas de fuentes que tengo me consto un ojo  encontrar 2 nucleos que sean iguales iguales , siempre me daba o las E 1mm mas cortas o las I 0.3mm mas angostas y no quise seguir...


----------



## elbausa

hola a todos despues de llevar un tiempo lellendo el post de principio a fin me anime armar la fuente de ricardo la que modifico mnicolau y me ando de una con una diferencia de simetria de 2v 
52v-  y 50v+ pero al variar el voltaje el positivo si regula baja hasta unos 27v pero la rama negativa solo hasta 35v que dicen ustedes que este pasando a por cierto el regular el control de ajuste el transformador hace ruidos por ejemplo cuando esta en 50v no hace ruido pero cuando intento bajar ese voltaje se siente una fuerte oscilacion  espero y me puedan ayudar desde ya gracias.


----------



## FELIBAR12

elbausa dijo:


> hola a todos despues de llevar un tiempo lellendo el post de principio a fin me anime armar la fuente de ricardo la que modifico mnicolau y me ando de una con una diferencia de simetria de 2v
> 52v- y 50v+ pero al variar el voltaje el positivo si regula baja hasta unos 27v pero la rama negativa solo hasta 35v que dicen ustedes que este pasando a por cierto el regular el control de ajuste el transformador hace ruidos por ejemplo cuando esta en 50v no hace ruido pero cuando intento bajar ese voltaje se siente una fuerte oscilacion espero y me puedan ayudar desde ya gracias.


Enrrollaste el transformador en los sentidos correctos? un secundario debe ser la continuacion del otro(o sea conservar el mismo sentido),lo mismo para el primario.Es como hacer una sola bobina y partirla luego por la mitad.
Tuve problemas con otra fuente que tenia desbalance cuando ponia carga en una sola rama,yo le hechaba la culpa al diseño de la realimentacion y al filtro de salida.Cada rato desarmaba el filtro de salida y hasta puse bobinas individuales para cada rama,pero despues me di cuenta que no habia conservado los sentidos en el transformador,y cuando cambie el transformamdor todo mejoro.La fuente tiene muy buena simetria y no se caen los voltajes ni hay sonidos raros,cosa que antes si pasaba.Tampoco olvides que debes apretar bien los bobinados,eso tambien contribuye al ruidos indeseables.
Acuerdate de hacer primero medio primario,luego todo el secundario y por ultimo encima el resto del primario,respetando los sentidos.


----------



## elbausa

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Enrrollaste el transformador en los sentidos correctos? un secundario debe ser la continuacion del otro(o sea conservar el mismo sentido),lo mismo para el primario.Es como hacer una sola bobina y partirla luego por la mitad.
> Tuve problemas con otra fuente que tenia desbalance cuando ponia carga en una sola rama,yo le hechaba la culpa al diseño de la realimentacion y al filtro de salida.Cada rato desarmaba el filtro de salida y hasta puse bobinas individuales para cada rama,pero despues me di cuenta que no habia conservado los sentidos en el transformador,y cuando cambie el transformamdor todo mejoro.La fuente tiene muy buena simetria y no se caen los voltajes ni hay sonidos raros,cosa que antes si pasaba.Tampoco olvides que debes apretar bien los bobinados,eso tambien contribuye al ruidos indeseables.
> Acuerdate de hacer primero medio primario,luego todo el secundario y por ultimo encima el resto del primario,respetando los sentidos.



gracias compañero por tu respuesta si los bobinados están en los sentidos correctos primero bobine la mitad del primario luego en secundario ambas ramas a la vez y luego ubique cual era el punto medio algo raro si pasa cuando uno cierra totalmente el pre-set la fuente aun sigue encendida y si lo desoldó de la placa aun sigue encendida según lo que he leído la fuente debería apagarse por completo.


----------



## SKYFALL

elbausa dijo:


> gracias compañero por tu respuesta si los bobinados están en los sentidos correctos primero bobine la mitad del primario luego en secundario ambas ramas a la vez y luego ubique cual era el punto medio algo raro si pasa cuando uno cierra totalmente el pre-set la fuente aun sigue encendida y si lo desoldó de la placa aun sigue encendida según lo que he leído la fuente debería apagarse por completo.



es cierto debe haber algo raro con la conexion de ese trafo en la placa.


----------



## elbausa

bueno estuve mirando la placa y no encuentro nada anormal cambie el trafo y todo seguia igual inverti las coneciones del secundario y mejoro un poco la diferencia solo era de 1v pero al momento de meterle carga con un amplificador AB con dos transistores estuvo sonando no muy bien y al ponerle un poco mas de volumen boooom estallo la fuente  los voltajes estaban es 50v+ y 51v- al ponerle carga los voltajes eran de 15+- se caia demasiado


----------



## FELIBAR12

elbausa dijo:


> bueno estuve mirando la placa y no encuentro nada anormal cambie el trafo y todo seguia igual inverti las coneciones del secundario y mejoro un poco la diferencia solo era de 1v pero al momento de meterle carga con un amplificador AB con dos transistores estuvo sonando no muy bien y al ponerle un poco mas de volumen boooom estallo la fuente  los voltajes estaban es 50v+ y 51v- al ponerle carga los voltajes eran de 15+- se caia demasiado


 El transformado driver estaria bien conectado? con los sentidos correctos en sus secundarios? mira que en el diagrama hay unos punticos que indican los sentidos.Si usaste un driver reciclado de otra fuente fijate como estaba conectado en esa placa.Ya me exploto una vez por no respetar los "punticos"


----------



## netvista

Como estoy aprendiendo de fuentes switching gracias a ustedes!!!!! muchisimas gracias a todos por compartir tanto conocimiento y por tanta paciencia. Les cuento qeu voy a utilizar una fuente de estas pero de mas potencia para alimentar el famoso ampli clase d del amigo ejtagle. por lo menos para uno de 800w (400+400). Me voy a poner en campaña. voy a buscar en el taller trafos y todo lo necesario.
mnicolau y ricardo seguramente los voy a estar molestando para pedirles un par de consejos jajaja.
Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## netvista

muchas gracias chaires. muuuy buen dato el que me diste. Mira, yo no soy tan tan profecional, tuve un profesor de electronica que sabia mucho sobre electronica, pero me parecia extraño y fabuloso que el tipo era mas de la escuela "a prueba y error". Lo que quiero decir con esto es que tal vez mnicolau paso por las pruebas y los errores y asi amprendio lo ahira sabe.
Hubo un muchacho en el foro que planteo armar un trafo en base a varios nucleos pegados. No recuerdo el nombre de la persona pero si lee esto, que siga a delante cobn la idea. Para mi es completamente posible.
Bueno basta de palabras y trabajar. Les voy a ir contanto con que me encuentro y principalmente a ayudar a los que menos saben de este tema.
Saludos!


----------



## chaires

netvista dijo:


> muchas gracias chaires. muuuy buen dato el que me diste. Mira, yo no soy tan tan profecional, tuve un profesor de electronica que sabia mucho sobre electronica, pero me parecia extraño y fabuloso que el tipo era mas de la escuela "a prueba y error". Lo que quiero decir con esto es que tal vez mnicolau paso por las pruebas y los errores y asi amprendio lo ahira sabe.
> Hubo un muchacho en el foro que planteo armar un trafo en base a varios nucleos pegados. No recuerdo el nombre de la persona pero si lee esto, que siga a delante cobn la idea. Para mi es completamente posible.
> Bueno basta de palabras y trabajar. Les voy a ir contanto con que me encuentro y principalmente a ayudar a los que menos saben de este tema.
> Saludos!


Hola, saludos  como estas yo eh planteado realizar una fuente con tres salidas varias, tambien  en topologia flyback mmm me encuentro en el proceso de calculos aún, por no decir que no entiendo muchas cosas, lo unico que se, es  que se puede hacer..........mmmmmm bueno por el momento no se aún informacion tecnica sobre las ferritas, ni el proceso del circuito modulador del ancho de pulso, aunque aqui en méxico tengo más o menos el modo de conseguir  conponentes, por los vecinos eua (newark... se me hace casi imposible estos factores aunque ya mas o menos entendi lo que es el modo continuo y discontinuo me  guio con algunos libros como los que te mencione,
necesito comprar algunos libros más.....  mm  aver si despues me ayudas en la seleccion del trnaformador en las necesidades bueno me despido 
hasta luego


----------



## netvista

Hola chaires. ¿Tu idea es poner varios trafos con controles de pulso indepentientes o un sólo control de pulso con un sólo trafo y variso secundario? ¿Me explique bien? Yo creo que cualquiera de las dos alternativas son completamente viables solo que una es mas costosa que la otra pero mas estable, que sería la de varios trafos independientes con sus respectivos controles de pulsos. 
La alternativa de usar un solo trafo con varios secundarios para obtener varias tensiones de salidas, es eficiente con respecto al volumen de la fuente ya que sólo usarias un solo trafo. El problema está en la realimentación ya que sólo se va a tomar un muestreo de una de las varias tensiones de salida por tener un solo control de pulsos. 
Nose si se entiende bien lo que digo, asi que me gustaria que todos opinemos sobre tu idea. En mi caso particular me parace fantastico eso de tener varias tensiones a la salida.
Saludos!



Con respecto al calculo del trafo, mariano en algun foro explica cómo se hace, no recuerdo en que tema lo hizo pero si le preguntas, seguro que lo explica. 
Ésta pagina te puede servir:  http://www.imanes-ferrites.com/núcleos_e.htm
Saludos!

pd: te adjunto dos archivos que te pueden ser util para el cálculo.


----------



## chaires

netvista dijo:


> Hola chaires. ¿Tu idea es poner varios trafos con controles de pulso indepentientes o un sólo control de pulso con un sólo trafo y variso secundario? ¿Me explique bien? Yo creo que cualquiera de las dos alternativas son completamente viables solo que una es mas costosa que la otra pero mas estable, que sería la de varios trafos independientes con sus respectivos controles de pulsos.
> La alternativa de usar un solo trafo con varios secundarios para obtener varias tensiones de salidas, es eficiente con respecto al volumen de la fuente ya que sólo usarias un solo trafo. El problema está en la realimentación ya que sólo se va a tomar un muestreo de una de las varias tensiones de salida por tener un solo control de pulsos.
> Nose si se entiende bien lo que digo, asi que me gustaria que todos opinemos sobre tu idea. En mi caso particular me parace fantastico eso de tener varias tensiones a la salida.
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> Con respecto al calculo del trafo, mariano en algun foro explica cómo se hace, no recuerdo en que tema lo hizo pero si le preguntas, seguro que lo explica.
> Ésta pagina te puede servir:  http://www.imanes-ferrites.com/núcleos_e.htm
> Saludos!
> 
> pd: te adjunto dos archivos que te pueden ser util para el cálculo.



Hola muchas muchas gracias! si  amigo de echo eh estado pensando en esto, yo pienso que tu comentario es muy acertado y enriquecedor las ventajas y desventajas de la misma
la primera es como mencionas es el control de pulso, y otra es el calculo del bobinado primario
con respecto al consumo de las salidas.... si se puede hacer...mmm pero se me hace un poco dificil, la opcion mas viable por el momento seria hacerlas independientes cada una de las fuente como me comentas creo que seria la forma más sencilla, agradezco tu tiempo y tu ayuda un saludo! amigo espero hacerte unas preguntas más delante
jeje


----------



## netvista

Hola chaires, te voy a brindar una tabla en donde te dice las potencias máximas que se le pueden exprimir a ciertos nucleos en base a la frecuencia de trabajo (la frecuencia de trabajo que se usará, varía según el tipo de material con el que es fabricado el nucleo) y al area del nucleo [Ae²].
Con respecto a la etapa de control de pulsos, podes usar cualquiera de las ya vistas en varios foros. Pero me preguntarás, ¿pero que sucede con la frecuencia de trabajo? No te preocupes, la frecuancia despues se cambia y se eleva o disminuye a lo requerido por el nucleo. La famosa Rt y Ct son los encargados de hacer que el PWM module a la frecuencia que vos necesites. Vas a necesitar un osciloscopio para medir y ver ese punto. [mariano aporto un osciloscopio economico para PC que tambien lo adjunto para que lo tengas]. 
Con respecto al calculo de espiras, hay varios recorriendo por el foro pero te aconsejo que uses el que brindo Mariano. Si lo encuentro te lo paso pero te invito a que vos tambein lo busques en algunos de sus temas.
Bueno, hasta acá llego por ahora. Preguntanos algo que no entiendas y lo vamos resolviendo juntos.
Saludos!!


----------



## netvista

ranaway dijo:


> Amigo Zopilote, tal vez la imagen esta poco clara pero estoy duplicando el area efectiva poniendo 2 E lado con lado, fijate la imagen de la derecha que esta mas clara. A la izquierda esta el nucleo armado con las 4 E duplicando el area de ventana como asi tambien el area efectiva. Mi pregunta es si habria alguna contraindicacion en hacerlo y que potencia se podria llegar a alcanzar con un area efectiva de 200mm2 en esta fuente.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Emiliano



Hola Emiliano vi en el foro tu idea de duplicar el are efectiva y para mi es completamente viable. Te queria preguntar si lo llevaste a cabo, y si fue así ¿que resultados obtuviste? Entiendo que la modificación implica poner mosfet potentes en paralelo y aumentar algunos parametros y valores pero nada complicado. Espero tu respuesta amigo!! muchas gracias de ante mano!
Saludos!


----------



## chaires

netvista dijo:


> Hola chaires, te voy a brindar una tabla en donde te dice las potencias máximas que se le pueden exprimir a ciertos nucleos en base a la frecuencia de trabajo (la frecuencia de trabajo que se usará, varía según el tipo de material con el que es fabricado el nucleo) y al area del nucleo [Ae²].
> Con respecto a la etapa de control de pulsos, podes usar cualquiera de las ya vistas en varios foros. Pero me preguntarás, ¿pero que sucede con la frecuencia de trabajo? No te preocupes, la frecuancia despues se cambia y se eleva o disminuye a lo requerido por el nucleo. La famosa Rt y Ct son los encargados de hacer que el PWM module a la frecuencia que vos necesites. Vas a necesitar un osciloscopio para medir y ver ese punto. [mariano aporto un osciloscopio economico para PC que tambien lo adjunto para que lo tengas].
> Con respecto al calculo de espiras, hay varios recorriendo por el foro pero te aconsejo que uses el que brindo Mariano. Si lo encuentro te lo paso pero te invito a que vos tambein lo busques en algunos de sus temas.
> Bueno, hasta acá llego por ahora. Preguntanos algo que no entiendas y lo vamos resolviendo juntos.
> Saludos!!



Hola, gracias amigo muy muy poca gente hace lo que tu haces, y es ayudar a los que menos sabemos y compartir la información con los menos orientados y no privatizar la información
tu nos brindas la informacion que tienes y despues  nosotros ayudamos a alguien más,con lo que aprendimos, bueno  te estas ganando una verdadera amistad y compañerismo en la electronica y en la vida
Gracias colega

 conozco a alguien especial tambien que me esta ayudando a calcular una fuente desde cero con conceptos basicos desde fisica hasta la electronica (Ingeniero federico)  

Bueno amigo una duda, esta información me servira para mi fuente flyback?
ya que veo que menciona las toplogias Hall,Full, bridge

Gracias por el osciloscopio


----------



## netvista

Hola chaires. Antes que todo, mil gracias por los elogios. Quiero contarte que no soy un super profecional (como talvés pensas que soy jajajaja) de la electrónica, soy un simple aficionado al que le gusta compartir y recibir conocimientos. Mi rama es el audio y comence a indagar sobre estas fuentes, ya que son muy pequeñas volumetricamente y con un rendimiento elevado frente a una fuente convencional con transformador gigantezco. 
Tal vez yo pueda ayudarte para las cosas rápidas pero no me pidas que te diga cómo se calcula el dead-time de un pwm porque me matas!!!! jajajaja. En serio, no soy un ingeniero ni nada por el estilo. Me falta saber muchisimo sobre electronica pero lamentablemente soy atrevido, me mando a hacer algo sin saber las cosas básicas y, no obstante, despues las tengo que aprender porque el proyecto no me funcionó!!! jajaja.
Bueno vamos a lo interante. El archivo pdf llamado "SAPS_400" en una fuente half-bridge que te la envie para que veas el cálculo de espiras y/o varios detalles más. Hoy te voy a adjuntar un archivo sobre analisis de fuentes. Parece que no es directamente para hacer diseño de fuentes (flyback, half y full bridge, etc) pero te va a servir si estas interesado en crear tu propia fuente conmutada.
Yo haría lo siguiente. Buscaria por el foro alguna fuente flyback y despues modificaria lo necesario para obtener la tensión de salida deseada, la corriente, la tensión de entrada, etc. (con eso te ahorrás gran parte de la teoría  )
Fijate lo que envío y despues contame como vas.
Un abrazo. Saludos!


----------



## chaires

netvista dijo:


> Hola chaires. Antes que todo, mil gracias por los elogios. Quiero contarte que no soy un super profecional (como talvés pensas que soy jajajaja) de la electrónica, soy un simple aficionado al que le gusta compartir y recibir conocimientos. Mi rama es el audio y comence a indagar sobre estas fuentes, ya que son muy pequeñas volumetricamente y con un rendimiento elevado frente a una fuente convencional con transformador gigantezco.
> Tal vez yo pueda ayudarte para las cosas rápidas pero no me pidas que te diga cómo se calcula el dead-time de un pwm porque me matas!!!! jajajaja. En serio, no soy un ingeniero ni nada por el estilo. Me falta saber muchisimo sobre electronica pero lamentablemente soy atrevido, me mando a hacer algo sin saber las cosas básicas y, no obstante, despues las tengo que aprender porque el proyecto no me funcionó!!! jajaja.
> Bueno vamos a lo interante. El archivo pdf llamado "SAPS_400" en una fuente half-bridge que te la envie para que veas el cálculo de espiras y/o varios detalles más. Hoy te voy a adjuntar un archivo sobre analisis de fuentes. Parece que no es directamente para hacer diseño de fuentes (flyback, half y full bridge, etc) pero te va a servir si estas interesado en crear tu propia fuente conmutada.
> Yo haría lo siguiente. Buscaria por el foro alguna fuente flyback y despues modificaria lo necesario para obtener la tensión de salida deseada, la corriente, la tensión de entrada, etc. (con eso te ahorrás gran parte de la teoría  )
> Fijate lo que envío y despues contame como vas.
> Un abrazo. Saludos!



Hola primero que nada y muchas gracias, aveces no tengo tiempo para conectarme por el trbajo ademas ahi no me permiten conectarme a internet, pero muchas muchas gracias amigo, leere el pdf y si te contare que tal en este momento me estan ayudando por fuera del foro una fuente de 24 volts 2 amperes aver si puedo postear luego los datos y como me fue 
me sirve de mucha ayuda estos textos, que andan ocultos por ahi por internet,
sabes soy casi como tu, querer ir rapido y luego tener que retroceder unos pasos parta aprender alogo que se nos paso por alto 
jeje sale gracias por la ayuda que me brindas y andaremos por aqui comentando!
un saludo


----------



## ranaway

netvista dijo:


> Hola Emiliano vi en el foro tu idea de duplicar el are efectiva y para mi es completamente viable. Te queria preguntar si lo llevaste a cabo, y si fue así ¿que resultados obtuviste? Entiendo que la modificación implica poner mosfet potentes en paralelo y aumentar algunos parametros y valores pero nada complicado. Espero tu respuesta amigo!! muchas gracias de ante mano!
> Saludos!



Hola Amigo, disculpa la demora, al final lo que hice fue modificar 2 fuentes de PC identicas cambiando el tema de los bobinados sin desarmar el nucleo y poniendolas en serie, asi duplique la potencia y el voltaje me dio bien, todabia esta en fase de prueba la fuente pero funciono de 10.

Saludos!


----------



## ldf13

Saludos a todos los amigos del Foro!
Quería realizar mi aporte a este tema,  primero agradeciendo a todos los que contribuyen a enriquecer nuestro conocimiento con sus aportes y trabajos y quería presentarles dos de mis amplis que realice con fuentes de PC recicladas (un poco desprolijos, aun soy novato, pero Funcionan!! jeje), estos amplis los hice  hace unos dos años, y aun hoy están en perfecto funcionamiento, aclaro que el esquema presentado al inicio de este tema por el señor ricardodeni funciona perfectamente y lo Felicito por este excelente aporte! 
Bueno voy con los amplificadores, El primero lo realice directamente en un chasis de fuente de PC, era una fuente at de un viejo Pentium I, la modifique quitándole todas las protecciones y modificando el transformador de ferrita, y modificando la realimentación, logre que sacara +34 y -34 voltios y le coloque un amplificador cuasicomplementario realizado con el “clásico” 2n3055, el amplificador en cuestión saca perfectamente 50 w por canal y la fuente realiza perfectamente su cometido sin sobrecalentamientos (en realidad los Transistores de la fuente permanecen “tibios” se calientan son los de la salida de Audio) , en las imágenes se puede ver como inyectando una señal de 500 hz el amplificador proporciona 20 voltios sobre 8 ohm, (50W RMS) y el voltaje de la fuente permanece casi constante, es más me atrevería a decir que el sonido con este tipo de fuentes lo noto mas cálido y “contundente” comparado con otros amplis de la misma potencia, con la ventaja de un menor peso y un tamaño más compacto, con el segundo ampli me anime a realizarle su pcb (aclaro que este pcb lo realice a “mano”, no tenia PC en ese entonces) y a construirle su chasis, (algo torcido, no soy muy bueno en latonería, ) este ampli  es de topología complementaria (usa el par complementario Ecg 36 y 37) y le agregue su control de tonos y un vúmetro a leds, igual logra proporcionar 50 w por canal a 8 ohm,  en realidad este amplificador es mi “consentido”, por su pequeño tamaño y peso (principal ventaja de este tipo de fuente)  es el que utilizo para mi pc, esta es mi experiencia con este proyecto, en verdad funciona, mas adelante intentare algo de más potencia (estoy reuniendo varias fuentes para eso) Bueno solo le digo a los amigos que aun no lo han probado, que se animen a realizar este proyecto y compartan sus experiencias y así contribuyamos a ampliar un poco mas este tema.


----------



## adrian2008

Saludos, ya que este tema trata de las fuentes conmutadas, me preguntar que tal seria la fuente conmutada de un lg lm-u5050a ya que el equipo dice entregar 1100w de potencia y tiene unos transformadores de ferrita bastante grandes en la fuente, estube viendo el diagrama y me parece sencilla por usar un str x6759 para cada lado de la fuente, por que viene como partida o algo así osea trae como dos en una para después unirla entregando el voltaje simétrico, que dicen valdra la pena? me imagino que no puedo poner el esquema por ser propiedad de lg electronics  digo no


----------



## ranaway

adrian2008 dijo:


> Saludos, ya que este tema trata de las fuentes conmutadas, me preguntar que tal seria la fuente conmutada de un lg lm-u5050a ya que el equipo dice entregar 1100w de potencia y tiene unos transformadores de ferrita bastante grandes en la fuente, estube viendo el diagrama y me parece sencilla por usar un str x6759 para cada lado de la fuente, por que viene como partida o algo así osea trae como dos en una para después unirla entregando el voltaje simétrico, que dicen valdra la pena? me imagino que no puedo poner el esquema por ser propiedad de lg electronics  digo no



Segun el manual de reparacion el equipo tiene un consumo maximo de 200 Watts, por lo tanto no creo que la fuente entregue mas que eso, de todas formas alguien mas  capacitado te puede orientar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian2008

Pero la fuente entrega +65 -65 voltios y pues el amperaje no se, tiene una etapa de potencia de audio clase D creo yo y los parlantes son como de 6 ohm, con eso no entregaria mas potencia?


----------



## adrian2008

Saludos, encontré esta fuente smps en otro foro, y me gustaria saber si al hacerla full bridge entregaria el doble de potencia y si se puede hacerla con otro ir2110.
Tambien me gustaria saber si este nucleo de ferrita me sirve para sacar una potencia de 1000 watts o mas. hay dice que es para 200 watts, pero como dicen que aumentando la frecuencia se logra mas potencia, pero lo que no se es si este núcleo lo permita, el núcleo es EA77-625, estube mirando en la web y encontre algo acerca de la frecuencia de corte para el nucleo que menciono adjunto imagen, tambien me puse a hacer una en full bridge creo que le llaman, la hice en proteus, y mi pregunta es, si es asi la configuracion puente completo? funcionaria o se me quemaria todo. adjunto archivo


----------



## adrian2008

bueno como no alcance a editar la información por que ya no me salio la opción, les comento que en otro post ya se había mencionado sobre este núcleo de ferrita, así que lo comprare, tal vez compre 2 para unirlos, también les traigo un documento sobre un elevador en modo puente completo,  y me pareció que se puede usar para construir una fuente de mas potencia. ojala me respondieran pronto antes de empezar a comprar componentes, si no no importa los comprare y probare, los que aun no consigo son los diodos ultra rápidos para el puente rectificador, aquí en Colombia no se donde conseguirlos

comparto documento elevador DC me toco haci en .rar por que la pagina donde lo encontre se me bloqueaba y me dio desconfianza ponerla


----------



## fabio1

Hola a todos estoy armando la fuente que publicaron,ya tengo casi todo terminado solo me faltan los transformadores,tengo problema es en el inductor de salida por que no poseo el calibre nesesario
tengo un calibre de alambre de unos 1.9mm
o 0.32mm
segun lo que lei en una repuesta de mnicolau el hizo un inductor de salida de 10 alambre en paralelo de 0.25,yo podre hacer 8 alambre de 0.32 para la salida??para igualar el calibre.
o me combiente utilizar el alambre de 1.9mm

cual sera la mejor opcion para el inductor de salida??
Espero su ayuda saludos


----------



## fabio1

hola a todo de nuevo,termine la fuente y el problema que tengo es cuando la enchufo hace tac tac tac tac,que podra ser??. me darian una idea donde puedo revisar esa falla...
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

fabio1 dijo:


> hola a todo de nuevo,termine la fuente y el problema que tengo es cuando la enchufo hace tac tac tac tac,que podra ser??. me darian una idea donde puedo revisar esa falla...
> saludos



puede ser el núcleo de ferrita que no esta bien pegado


----------



## fabio1

SERGIOD dijo:


> puede ser el núcleo de ferrita que no esta bien pegado



mira yo pegue los nucleo con la gotita varias veces,echandole poco,echandole mucho pero igual asia el mismo ruido...ah alguna veces funcionaba bien pero era raro


----------



## SERGIOD

Si cambias de núcleos por otros de la misma o de mas potencia, solo para probar y salir de dudas


----------



## fabio1

SERGIOD dijo:


> Si cambias de núcleos por otros de la misma o de mas potencia, solo para probar y salir de dudas



no tengo otro parecido a ese,lo voy a encargar a buenos aire el nucleo original,solamente que estoy juntando plata para encargar varias cosas asi no desperdicio el envio a mendoza por una sola cosa


----------



## mrmay

hola miren Que Les parece Esta Fuentes  y amplificador


----------



## andrew01

Hola
Saludos*,* *Las SMPS son *muy fáciles de hacer*.* *Una* SMPS puede ser modificada fácilmente para llegar a 2,5 kW*,* *es *fácil conseguir las piezas y *realizar *su probada.
saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## Xapas

Hola, buenas tardes.
Estoy construyendo un amplificador bastante grande, y me surgió un grave problema. Resulta que la alimentación del amplificador requiere de 50+50V, a 2A, los cuales no sé si son por rama o en conjunto. La cuestión es que fui a preguntar a la tienda por un transformador que me diera 36+36 y unos 4A. El problema es que costaba así como 50 euros. Así que decidí montar una fuente smps, que es más eficiente, más barata y mejor. Sin embargo, no sé mucho sobre fuentes smps. Por lo que ví, existen distintas configuraciones, las cuales siempre usan el mismo concepto. Convertir la fuente alterna de la red a continua, y a continuación, mediante conmutación de un mosfet, o varios, convertir esa corriente continua a pulsante a través de una bobina, generando otra corriente pulsante de alta frecuencia en el secundario.
Por lo tanto, me dispuse a diseñar una fuente. Sin embargo, no me atrevo a conectarla a la red, por lo que pueda pasar. Quería postear aquí el circuito, y que alguien me diera su opinión, y los fallos que puede presentar.
El oscilador que conmuta a los mosfet lo realicé mediante un multivibrador astable con transistores, y la frecuencia de salida es de unos 45kHz.
La bobina, en la fotografía, contiene 30 vueltas de hilo de cobre esmaltado de 0'8mm. Aún no he bobinado los secundarios, ya que "iré probando" hasta que me de el voltaje que busco, en este caso, 50+50 y 12+12 para el previo.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> preguntonta, hago una consulta aca por que no sabia dondeponeral, yo realice esta fuente del primer post anda perfecto pienso alimentar dos ampli de 100w cada una y el pre con la salida auxiliar, pero tmb tengo que alimentar el forzador de aire y la placa de protector de parlante pero quiero saber si existe algun problema en utilizar la fuente SMPS para el ampli y una fuente comun para lo demas?? espero que se entiendala consulta



No deberías tener problema alguno.

Como alternativa puedes tomar desde ±Vcc de la fuente del amplificador tensión para tu previo mediante unas resistencias, con lo que te evitas una fuente.
Si la fuente SMPS la haces tu mismo puedes agregar un bobinado y rectificado "Extra" para el cooler.




Xapas dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes. . . . .



BC547 trabajando con *310Vcc*  y conmutando *2A*


----------



## MFK08

La fuente es la de este post y ya tiene dos salida +15 y -15 para el pre, la fuente distinta que voy a utilizar es para la proteccion y el cooler la duda era cuando tengo que unir las masas de las distintas fuentes


----------



## Xapas

Ups, perdon, me equivoque en el diseño  Para los BC547 usare una pequeña fuente aparte, de unos 12V, pero en realidad no son ellos los que conmutan 2A, sino los mosfet. Mi principal preocupación es si los condensadores aguantarán, ya que hay dos condensadores de 250V, pero no se si por picos de tensión se podría superar ese voltaje.


----------



## MFK08

Necesito que me den una mano yo realice la fuente de la primera pagina la de ricardodeni, luego de probarla varias veces funcionando bien, probe la fuente con carga (amplificador 100+100 de tupolev) siempre con la lampara em seria, ajuste ambas etapas del ampli por separado decido probarlas ambas juntas y el pre que no habia probado y funciono perfecto, siempre con la lampara en serie, decido retirar la seria y conectar todo la fuente hizo un ruido como una especie de vribracion y quedo mudo, rapidamente desconecte todo y puse nuevamente la serie conecto todo y la lampara hace un destello normal y se apaga, nose que puede haber sucedido, rebice todo a ojo y no veo resistencias quemadas no salio olor a quemado ningun transistor a simple vista quemado nada, como dato yo me habia olvidado de unir las e del nucleo con pegamento, puede que la especie de vibracion que yo senti alla sido las e vibrando y esto arrastro con el integrado?
Espero puedan darme una mano


----------



## MFK08

Luego de leerme todos los post nuevamente me puse a medir cosas, y descubri que un 13007 se habia quemado, sustitui los dos probe nuevamente con la lampara en seria con un foco de 40w y perfecto, cambie el foco por uno de 70w y perfecto, retire la serie y probe un canal solo por casi una hora y perfecto, lamentablemente cuando conecto el otro canal la fuente hace un taca taca taca, lo probe solo a ese canal y lo mismo, ahora me va a tocar revisar dicho canal porque algo se debe haber quemado


----------



## Xapas

Hola, buenas. Anteriormente ya pregunte algo en este tema, y aunque no me respondieron, me di cuenta de mis errores. Sin embargo, ahora diseñe otra fuente de alimentación conmutada. Se trata de una fuente la cual usaré para un amplificador de audio. Queria pedir su consejo sobre si el diseño de la fuente es correcto o no. 
- El excitador de la conmutación será un PIC, el cual mandará pulsos de unos 100kHz.
- El transformador posee 30 vueltas con cable de cobre esmaltado de 0'8mm.
- Los condensadores son de 220uF a 200V.
- El puente de diodos será 6A.
- El filtro se trata de una bobina de 10 vueltas en un nucleo toroidal.
- La resistencia de 470k es de 1/2W y las de 100k son de 1W.

Espero su consejo.

Además, me surgió una duda bastante importante. Durante el funcionamiento de la fuente, el PIC se alimentará de la línea secundaria de 12V, colocando un 7805 en serie. Sin embargo, cuando la fuente sea enchufada a la red, el PIC no recibirá corriente, puesto que los mosfet deberán estar ambos en corte y no se producirá corriente en el secundario. Mi idea sería conectar un relé (Normalmente cerrado) en paralelo con el mosfet y en serie con una resistencia de 100k, de forma que al enchufar la fuente, circule corriente por la bobina primaria y se induzca corriente en la secundaria, alimentando así el PIC, y cuando éste tenga suficiente alimentación, comenzará a conmutar los mosfet y cambiará de posición el relé, de forma que trabajará normalmente. Ustedes que opinan?


----------



## chinoelvago

consulta arme la fuente la probé con una lampara de 100 w y se prende y después se apaga va normal pero solo obtengo 3ventre las dos tensiones  ala salida y escucho un tac -tac los nucleo estan pegados con la gotita
que podra ser


----------



## chinoelvago

bueno al final cambie el driver por otro y nada estaba invertido b1,b2 y nada cambie los diodos de salida y funciona , casi del todo no obtengo tensión negativa solo positiva que podrá ser !!??


----------



## gedolaudor

Hola muchachos,

Hace tiempo que no visitaba y me puse a armar la fuente.

La probé con una lampara en serie de 40w, la misma enciende a pleno menos de un segundo y luego queda encendida con baja intensidad.

El asunto es que no consigo nada de tensión a la salida.

Estuve repasando soldaduras y viendo el circuito y la plaqueta mil veces y no encuentro el asunto.

Los componentes que no puse tal cual se indica son las resistencias de 3R3, sino de 4R7 porque no tenía y los zener en lugar de 15v son de 12v. 

Use el circuito con el driver de fuente de pc.

Pueden ser los valores de esos componentes que no permitan que funcione la fuente?

Gracias por su amabilidad y saludos.
Gedolaudor


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

compañero tienes que saber embobinar bien el tranformador de potencia. aquí te dejo los valores y como dar las vueltas.


Transformador Principal - Núcleo EI33 y similares con misma área efectiva:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29
- Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29
- Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24

Con estos valores se obtiene una tensión de salida regulable de aprox +-24[V] a +-42[V].


Construcción del Trafo:
-----------------------

1º- Medio Bobinado primario: 
	Soldar el extremo inicial del bobinado en "m", bobinar las espiras correspondientes a medio primario (13) y soldar el extremo final en "n".

	-- COlocar capa aislante (cinta de teflón) --
	-- Recomendable (opcional) colocar junto con el aislante una lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar formando una espira) y soldarla mediante un alambre en "P" --

2º- Secundarios en paralelo.
	Rama 1: Soldar extremo inicial en "q", extremo final en "r".
	Rama 2: Soldar extremo inicial en "r", extremo final en "s".

	Procedimiento: Soldar primero ambos extremos iniciales y bobinar ambas ramas al mismo tiempo (11 espiras). 
	Finalizar soldando los extremos finales en los pads correspondientes.

	-- COlocar capa aislante (cinta de teflón) --
	-- Recomendable (opcional) colocar junto con el aislante una lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar formando una espira) y soldarla mediante un alambre en "P" --

3º- Medio Bobinado primario restante: 
	Soldar el extremo inicial del bobinado en "n", bobinar las 13 espiras restantes y soldar el extremo final en "o".
	IMPORTANTE!: Se debe bobinar en el MISMO SENTIDO que se bobinó la otra mitad del primario (punto 1º). 

	-- COlocar capa aislante (cinta de teflón) --

4º- Terciarios en paralelo
	Rama 1: Soldar extremo inicial en "t", extremo final en "r".
	Rama 2: Soldar extremo inicial en "r", extremo final en "u".

	Procedimiento: Soldar primero ambos extremos iniciales y bobinar ambas ramas al mismo tiempo (4 espiras). 
	Finalizar soldando los extremos finales en los pads correspondientes.


Inductor de salida:
-------------------

Toroide de polvo de hierro - 25+25 espiras.
Se arman ambas ramas a la vez y se conectan en contra-fase (importante!)


Conexión de Driver (ubicación de los puentes): (utilizado en un gran número de ATX, siempre comprobar por las dudas)
----------------------------------------------

Lado A (pads numerados de izquierda a derecha en el pcb)
- 1º vacío
- 2º con 1
- 3º con 3
- 4º con 2

Lado B (pads numerados de izquierda a derecha en el pcb)
- 1º con b
- 2º con a
- 3º vacío
- 4º con d
- 5º con e
- 6º con c


Identificar pines del driver sacado de una ATX:
-----------------------------------------------

Para identificar los pines del driver lo más fácil es ir viendo el esquema y comparando con tu fuente ATX, te vas a dar cuenta que cada pin se conecta a los mismos componentes que en el esquema, sólo debés ver cual es cual.
Para el primario (LadoA) es fácil porque uno de los pines tiene 2 alambres, ese va a ser el punto medio.
Para el secundario (LadoB) comenzá identificando el que va a masa, ahí tenés "e". Medí continuidad entre los pines con ese y vas a encontrar "d", podés comprobar que se conecta a un capacitor y un diodo.
De los 3 restantes, hay 2 que tienen mayor cantidad de alambres, uno es "b" y el otro es "c", fijate a qué componente se conecta cada uno y así identificás cual es cual, el pin restante es "a".

Una vez identificados todos, los conectás con puentes en la placa a donde debería ir conectado cada uno.


Información Adicional:
----------------------

- Colocar un pequeño disipador en los reguladores de tensión terciaria (LM7X15)
- Dimensiones de placa base: 128 x 81 [mm]
- Dimensiones de placa de control: 37 x 44 [mm]


----------



## eusebio pacheco

hola compañeros. aquí están las fotos de mi fuente ya trabajando, con voltajes simétricos de 52.1 y -52.1 por encima de ese rango no puede subir mas aunque tenga otras espiras quiero hacerle un devanado auxiliar solo con un regulador para alimentar el ic y así poder, tener solo control del voltaje secundario sin variar en la alimentación del tl494. Es posible hacer este tipo de cambios  o requiere de algún calculo diferente. gracias a todos los compañeros que compartieron información, de esta excelente fuente smps ahora un escalón mas la de 800w jeje saludos desde la costa montería Colombia  aa se me olvidaba la ensalle al rededor de casi  una hora con un driver pioner con una carga de 2 ohm y solo  se calentó  el aluminio de la potencia los de la fuente tibios el regulador del ic, si  tomo  mayor temperatura cosa que con ventilación forzada puede solucionarse gracias a todos una ves mas


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

eusebio pacheco saludos, felicitaciones por la fuente, sobre lo que te pasa que no puedes subir a mas de 52.1 v puede ser el transformador principal .
yo la mia la arme en el 2011 y mi problema fue el inductor de salida no lo tenia en cotrafase, pero mi fuente regula desde +- 25v a +-75v. En amplificadores AB me ha funcionado excelente pero en el clase D del ingeniero Ejtagle me provoca batidos de frecuencia debe ser por el filtrado de salida solo tengo 1000 mf pienso colocarle mas filtros o cambiar el que tiene por uno de 3000 mf y colocarles condensos SMD no polar por debajo de 5 mf a 10 mf (como dato par todos reciclados de motherboard viejas).¿tu cuantos mf le colocaste a la salida? .


----------



## eusebio pacheco

Bueno compañero así me pasó igual los filtros de la.salida. Son de 2200 y mil microsfaraidio Tambien tengo ese detalle dw batidos altas frecuencias cuando le pongo el celular pero el sonido en la salidas. Tienen. Cuerpo voltaje cae un poco. Pero de no preocuparse pues la.fuente. Sostiene la corriente en dos imperios.  Y creo .qué a mayor carga puede elevarse mucho más otra cosa el conductor de.salida tiene 35espiras. Puestas en contratas antes de eso sinel dañado ese los voltaje variaban. Mucho. Ahora.con el conductor de salida. Eso no ocurre aún.así. Quiero sacarle 65y-65 ensaye con un núcleo. Ee42y funcionó bien pero dichos. Voltajes. No pasaron de los 52voltios


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

eusebio pacheco saludos, el nucleo de ferrita no es el que te aumenta el voltaje, este aumento va  con relacion al numero de espiras del secudario. Tu problema tambien puede estar en el Tl494.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

Gracias compañero  si estas en lo cierto lo que pasa es que los núcleos que uso  mayores a este posteado  son para mayor corriente pues el área efectiva es mayor, ahora el ic lo compre en un almacén de confianza por acá estoy en hacer las pruebas con los reciclados de las propias fuentes de pc. use un núcleo ee 42 y le coloque 14 espiras en el secundario pues la relación de voltaje por lo que veo son 6 voltios por espira me gustaría saber  a que frecuencia de trabajo  esta diseñada la fuente  en la parte del oscilador pues creo que se puede hacer un bovina do auxiliar para alimentar asi el ic sola mente y que los devanados del secundario  queden libres para la parte de potencia esta semana hago  esas  pruebas y les comento como me fue tuve el problema del driver pero  por los comentarios acá posteados pude solucionar ese detalle espero  poder terminarla y asi completar un nuevo proyecto  con estas espectaculares fuentes smps  gracias a ricardo y todos los demás compañeros que han aportado un granito  de arena a este diseño. disculpe el compañero  ricardoneli modifique el diseño para que los componentes quedaran mas espaciosos y le coloque doble condensador en la salida de voltaje uno de 1000uf y 2200 para cada rama al igua que la entrada dos por rama de 220 uf se me ha p`recentado ese problema de batidos y altas frecuencias que me bloquean los aparatos que estan pasando  la señal de audio, ya sea celular  o pc a que se de vera este fenómeno  les agradezco sus comentarios


----------



## eusebio pacheco

bueno compañeros hoy estuve, haciendo unas pruevas con la fuente inicial mente ya esta trabajando con voltajes simetricos de 60 y -60 los resultados fueron los siguientes:
1* Al inicial con carga de lampara serie 100w el voltaje me bajo de 60 a 38.8 constantes durante casi tres minutos, temperatura delos e13007 frios .jejje diodos del vooltaje secundario ni se inmutan mas frios que un helado

2* al regular el potencio metro, en un 50% el voltaje estando , en 35 .7 y carga de audio permanece constante, cosa que con el pote casi al maximo generando 60.2 hay variaciones de voltaje  pero en la calidad del sonido y los graves. no se nota que el voltaje esta variando o perdidas de potencia relacionadas a dicha caída en estos días miro con un osciloscopio las curvas de trbajo de los transistores y el voltaje en la salida. en la entrada del voltaje alo 325 voltios callendo solo 1.25  voltios cuando la placa de sonido genera graves prolonados ala salida variacion en voltajes  una hora de funcionamiento a plena carga driver pionner con 4 transistores de salida carga 2 ohm, los transistores de la fuente tibios diodos mur salida frios regulador fuente auxiliar tic 35 grados corriente de carga con los voltajes en variacion 2.97 , 3.2 amperios iguales en ambas ramas hasta allí prueba exitosa

el transformador usado es mayo en tamaño al de las fuentes de pc mañana le saco las medidas y las subo, driver original sin modificar de fuente de pc. devanados primarios 16 espiras medio primario 14 espiras secundario, ambos devanados ala ves  todos en el mismo sentido 16 espiras devanado medio primario final, devanado auxiliar ventilación  3 espiras 17 voltios pote al maximo disminuyendo el pote a la mitad 12 voltios. el potencio-metro inicial mente era de 50k regula de la misma forma pero no alcanza los 60 voltios se cambio, a 100k incremento de voltaje en las salidas aux y de potencia,toroide de salida 40 espiras casi  no entran jejepuestas en contra fase filtros de salida dos por rama,2200uf y 1000uf e paralelo reciclados fuentes smps lg filtros entrada 470uf*2 en cada rama el ic control, reciclado mejor funcionamiento que los que venden comerciales no generan ruidos en la fuente :aprobación:
un detalle cuando se le conecta un celular ala placa driver la fuente se apodera de su funcionamiento jeje parece embrujado cosa que no ocurre con el pc o un modulo usb que le instale hoy para ensayarla  
gracias compañeros esta semana tomo mas datos ylos mantendre al tanto potencia buena para su tamaño peso y eficiencia pronto clase d con dicha fuente a armar, el moustrito jejeje


----------



## Fogonazo

Estuve haciendo Limpieza en este tema, lo que falta se fue para aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/limpiando-fuente-108690/

Si alguien juzga pertinente "Rescatar" algo, *! Que avise ¡* en caso contrario en 10 días ! No ta mas ¡


----------



## autito

smps half bridge compacta v3.0
problemas con pin 8 en la tarjeta de control
mi pregunta esta smps funciono o tiene errores 
gracias


----------



## javierbrite

Mucha info de gran valor este post, deberia estar como tutorial.


----------



## chinoelvago

consulto arme la fuente anduvo ala primera por un erros se produzco un corte y se me quemo cambie los mj y anduvo pero en vacio, apenas conecto algo obtengo en la salidas  4.1v que podra ser ?ya cambie el trafo .puede ser que el preble mas sea que use un lamparita de 100w en serie como seguridad


----------



## yerene

las fuentes conmutadas generan interferencia con un filtro lc y tierra fisica se puede solucinar
tambien un buen aislante entre primario y secundario de del tranformador de potencia podria ser capton o aun mejor cinta de fibra de vidrio


----------



## chepachon

Hola, disculpen por el off- topic, pero estoy necesitando un sistema amplificador de AC de frecuencias bajas. Al comienzo pensé utilizar este tipo de circuito pero según me he informado solo es pada DC. Alguna sugerencia?
 Gracias!


----------



## lcrs11

Tengo la necesidad de hacer una fuente de alimentacion de unos 3 amperios, para unos drivers de motores pap.

Primeramente quise hacer una fuente lineal pero el precio de un trafo no es nada barato.

Encontre una fuente conmutable de 12V 5A, y el precio es mucho menor que un transformador de 3A, el caso es que yo quiero conectarle a la salida de la fuente conmutable de 12V, un LM350 para poder regular la tension a mi agrado.

Esta bien lo que quiero realizar ?


----------



## Damian999

Quiero aclarar que hice la fuente que se menciona en la primer pagina de este post.. con trafos de TV.. especificamente con los BCK40.. a uno le limé el GAP y al otro lo dejé con el  GAP.. resultados... 'tuve que tener la precaucion  de poner la misma cantidad de espiras de cada lado del "medio nucleo por el gap" pero da mas corriente 'mayor wattaje en gral' el núcleo con GAP' por qué? no se.. otra diferencia es que cuando uso el trafo con GAP los MOSFET entibian apenitas en reposo, mientras que con el que tiene el GAP limado eso no ocurre.. saludos espero que les sirva!


----------



## shevchenko

Damian999 dijo:


> Quiero aclarar que hice la fuente que se menciona en la primer pagina de este post.. con trafos de TV.. especificamente con los BCK40.. a uno le limé el GAP y al otro lo dejé con el  GAP.. resultados... 'tuve que tener la precaucion  de poner la misma cantidad de espiras de cada lado del "medio nucleo por el gap" pero da mas corriente 'mayor wattaje en gral' el núcleo con GAP' por qué? no se.. otra diferencia es que cuando uso el trafo con GAP los MOSFET entibian apenitas en reposo, mientras que con el que tiene el GAP limado eso no ocurre.. saludos espero que les sirva!



Los nucleos de tvs mas allá de su tamaño suelen no ser de mucha potencia y usan un gap grande para maximizar la potencia acumulada en el corte del transistor, ademas dicho gap evita la saturacion del núcleo así que tal vez viene por ese lado... 

SSi usas núcleo con gap te conviene bobinar como flyback (todo el primario primero) y rectificar como tal, con 1 solo diodo... y al fin  usar solo 1 mosfet o tr de conmutación  osea una flyback jeje cuidado con ese gap en configuración Halfbridge! 

Saludos y que bueno que hayas echo esas pruebas!


----------



## chinoelvago

hola  todos yo arme la fuente y depues de un tiempo ya 2años dejo de funcionar la pruebo con lampara y enciende y se atenua mido la tension de salida da todo bien 15+- y 30+- pero de a poco va bajando hasta cero volts me podrian orientar gracias


----------



## escamargoj

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola  todos yo arme la fuente y depues de un tiempo ya 2años dejo de funcionar la pruebo con lampara y enciende y se atenua mido la tension de salida da todo bien 15+- y 30+- pero de a poco va bajando hasta cero volts me podrian orientar gracias



Amigo eso puede ser problemas de filtros


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola  todos yo arme la fuente y depues de un tiempo ya 2años dejo de funcionar la pruebo con lampara y enciende y se atenua mido la tension de salida da todo bien 15+- y 30+- pero de a poco va bajando hasta cero volts me podrian orientar gracias



La fuente se te esta apagando, revisa si tienes algun circuito de protección y si este te esta funcionando bien.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros.

Hace unos dias me encuentro con la idea de armar una smps sencilla, pero el lugar donde vivo no siempre es facil encontrar semiconductores buenos, y me econtre un minicomponente con un IC STR-X6759 Que dice maneja hasta 250w.

Aguno ha usado estos IC para armar una fuente en sus equipos de audio? 
Parece ser mas sencillo armar algo con estos, que con una fuente con IR2153?


----------



## cpiccolo

Alguien tiene información con respecto al diametro de los alambres para los devanados de esta fuente?


----------



## MarceloW

Que buena la fuente. Alguien sabe en Argtentina(capital o La Plata)dondese puede comprar alambre?


----------



## Fogonazo

MarceloW dijo:


> Que buena la fuente. Alguien sabe en Argtentina(capital o La Plata)dondese puede comprar alambre?



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## juanpabloox

Hola a todos se que hace mucho que no publican en este tema pero tengo una duda y no se si me puedan ayudar es que estoy comprando los componentes para una fuente smps pero no encuentro en los transistores MJE13007, tampoco los diodos FR504 si alguien me puede decir por cuales se pueden remplazar muchas gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si no los consigues en los almacenes lo puedes conseguir reciclando fuentes de PC


----------



## juanpabloox

Ok muchas gracias pero me gustaria saber los diodos con cuales se puede remplazar


----------



## pabloescorpio100

MJE13007 es un transistor 8amperios 400v npn bipolar
MJE13005 es un transistor 4Amperios 400V mpm bipolar 
lo reemplazas por el MJE13009 es mas potente 12amperios 400V npn bipolar,

el diodo FR504 son diodos fast recovery de 5 Amperios 400v 150ns 
NTE576 5 Amp 400V 35ns
NTE577 5 Amp 1000V 70ns
MUR460 4 amp 600V 75ns
MUR440 4 amp 400V 75ns
cualquiera de estos diodos te va a servir y si no hay estos codigos dile que quieres diodos de recuperacion rapida (Fast recovery) mientras menos (ns)nanosegundos mejor mas rapidos el FR504 es de 150 nanosegundos
bueno amigo espero que sea de ayuda


----------



## juanpabloox

Ok pabloescorpio100 que buena respuesta te agradezco voy a ver si por fin saco tiempo para empezar a fabricarla


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola juanpabloox
Si encuentras los diodos MUR1520 son tipo transistor TO220 de dos patitas son de 15A 200V 35ns es mejor para una fuente de 8 Amperios bueno depende de que potencia le vas a asacar a la fuente con que núcleo vas a trabajar y que voltaje por que si le vas a sacar 5A a 50 Voltios con los diodos  anteriores pueden recalentar a estos les puedes poner disipador a parte de que son de mas amperaje hay:
1510 de 100V, 1515 de 150V, 1520 de 200V estos 3 son de 35ns
1540 de 400V, 1560 de 600V estos 2 son de 60ns 
cualquiera de estos puedes usar me parece que vi una modificación de mariano mnicolau donde utiliza estos diodos.
que uso le vas a dar a esa fuente, amplificador o otro uso, he hecho otras fuentes mas sencillas con el integrado IR2153, a lazo abierto. No se si en tu ciudad vendan este integrado es de 8 pines. Bueno ojala que encuentres los componentes hasta pronto me dices como te salio la fuente ya que no la he echo todavia, prefiero hacerlas con mosfet aunque estoy haciendo una con el 13007 pero con proteccion contra corto circuito espero terminarla en estos días bye.



juanpabloox
ha me olvidaba en el post #618 deje una modificacion del diseño de mnicolau con el IR2153 pero hasta ahora no me responden voy a tener que hacerla solo probando nomas, ya que segun el nucleo que utilises varia el voltaje no es exacto y yo estoy utilizando nucleos reciclados aqui en esta ciudad del cusco no venden esos nucleos pero me las arreglo a si no tienes mucha prisa puedes comprar por aliexpress te demoran mas o menos mas de un mes a mi me llego mi pedido en 45 dias encarge justo los diodos mur1560 y estan por llegarme resistencia de precision y un probador de inductancia para hacer el bobinado de salida ya que varia segun el material del nucleo y tamaño esta en proyecto un amplificador clase D de unos 900W en 4 ohmios con que me de 300w en 8ohmios esta bien aunque e visto otro de 1500w o 3200W y son faciles de hacer poco calentamiento quiero escuchar que tal suenan a ver si vale la pena seguir haciendo otro mas potente, bueno hasta pronto bye
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/index31.html


----------



## moonwalker

chicos, cuales serian las medidas a tomar en cuenta en un nucleo de ferrite tipo E para obtener el valor en cm2 o si existe algun datasheet para los diferentes nucleos E de ferrita ya que poseo tantos transformadores de fuente switching con los cuales me gustaria experimentar desarmando y armando bobinas para diferentes diseños de fuentes conmutadas; tengo un tutorial ejemplificado en ingles acerca del calculo del numero de espiras que se debe realizar para construir transformadores para fuentes switching DC DC, un calculo matematico no tan espeso y cuyo autor Bilal Malik garantiza. Tal vez ya esten las formulas de calculo de primario y secundario en el foro pero alguna informacion util no esta demas; cuando termine algunos trabajos, se los subo ya traducido al español. Dios les bendiga


----------



## RUDA

Hola a todos.
Realice la fuente de Ricardo que Modificó Mariano. Mi agradecimiento para ambos a Ricardo por compartir su trabajo, y a Mariano por aportar la modificación de PCB. para alojar Diodos Rápidos encapsulados etc.
Dejo plasmada mi experiencia por si alguien mas arma este proyecto. Voy a describir solo los componentes mas relevantes.
Trafo Principal. Use uno de Monitor de 42x40x15. Le saque el Gap central rectificando ambas semi ramas desendentes externas con lija al agua de mas de 200 sobre un vidrio como mesa para que quede parejo y asiente bien. Bobine 1° y 2° de acuerdo a las especificaciones dadas por el creador y la ayuda a otros foreros de Mariano. Todas en el mismo sentido.
Toroide, se hicieron las 40 vueltas juntas y en contra fase y se utilizo el alambre que se recupero del mismo choque que estaba puesto en la ATX.
Driver sacado de una ATX y colocado tal cual explicaron en las primeras páginas de este foro.
La unidad arrancó de inmediato 
En la foto 1 el preset está al Mínimo voltaje.
En la foto 2 el preset está a la mitad del recorrido.
En la foto 3 el preset esta al Máximo voltaje.
Es muy simétrica en todo el rango la diferencia del secundario entre + - es de 0.2;  0.3 V aprox.
La diferencia en los + - 15Ves de 0.17V.
1° se arranco con una serie de 25W. Luego se agrando a 60W. 
La prueba se realizo sin carga y se espero 30 minutos teniendo 45° en el disipador de los 13007 y 48° en el disipador de los Tips.
Cuando haga la prueba sin serie y con carga haré el comentario.
Saludos a todos.........Ruda


----------



## san123456789

Hola a todos. Ya sé que este foro es del año de la polca. Pero buscando en Google me salió este foro y he realizado la fuente.
La fuente funciona. La he hecho con trafo de Pc tal cual y driver de Pc tal cual. Es necesario identificar muy bien los terminales del driver mirando sus conexiones en la PC. El trafo de pc sin modificar no puede dar +-45V, lógicamente, pero sí da +-28V (he tomado del secundario el GND y los 2 pines de 12V)
Me animo a intervenir porque he tenido el mismo problema que otros compañeros de no regulación. Veo que en el foro no hay contestación a eso. Finalmente lo he solucionado (en mi caso).
Tl494 Comparador 1: Mirando el datasheet del TL494 y el esquema original, vemos que IN1- toma la tensión de un divisor de tensión compuesto por 2 r 4k7 entre Vref(5V) y GND; total 2,5V en IN1- . El IN1+ está alimentado por el divisor de tensión del Potenciométro. Cuando el pot tiene 0Ω, a IN1+ le llegan 4V (por encima de 2,5v) y cuando  pot tiene 50k , a  IN1 + le llega 2V. ( por debajo de 2,5V).
Como yo no tengo 45V de salida, sino 28V, he cambiado la r de 47K (que va conectada a un extremo del pot) por 33k, consiguiendo pot 0Ω, IN1+ 3,5V (por encima de 2,5V) y pot 50k, IN1+ 1,5V (por debajo de 2,5V). Total Vout desde +-19V hasta +-28V. Todo esto en vacío, sin carga. Quizás se podría afinar más la regulación. Tampoco sé los límites del Tl494.
Aunque estamos en 2018, el que se anime a leerse todo este foro puede conseguir echar a andar esta fuente. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias por la solución !

En éste post explico cómo poner en serie los bobinados de 5V , originalmente en paralelo para mayor corriente y elevar la tensión  :

Modificar fuente de PC

Saludos !


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes, realice una fuente conmutada medio puente, la frecuencia de trabajo es 130kHz, el voltaje de salida es 150vdc. Todo funciona bien sin calentamiento ni ruido en ningún lado cargando la con dos focos incandescentes de 100w sin disipador trabaja fría PERO al desconectar la carga es decir los focos se genera un arco eléctrico solo al desconectar la no se por que pasa eso y como debería evitarlo? 
Muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes, _*realice una fuente conmutada medio puente*_, la frecuencia de trabajo es 130kHz, el voltaje de salida es 150vdc. Todo funciona bien sin calentamiento ni ruido en ningún lado cargando la con dos focos incandescentes de 100w sin disipador trabaja fría PERO al desconectar la carga es decir los focos se genera un arco eléctrico solo al desconectar la no se por que pasa eso y como debería evitarlo?
> Muchas gracias por su atencion


¿ Cual fuente conmutada ?
¿ Circuito ?

Esa falla indica falta de re-alimentación de tensión = falta de estabilidad


----------



## hell_fish

Si sr fogonazo, la fuente en cuestión es la auto-oscilante de detex es de lazo abierto, sin realimentacion no hay forma de evitar eso? En el foro hay otra lazo abierto del sr mariano tiene el mismo inconveniente?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No te parece que tendrías que poner el link ?  

O tenemos que perder una hora buscándolo ?


----------



## hell_fish

Lo siento sr dos metros no es para que se enoje, este es el esquema de esta auto oscilante pero igual el sr fogonazo me aclaro que al ser sin realimentacion el problema que puse en evidencia sucedió, la duda es al ser lazo abierto hay alguna forma de evitarlo o mejor este problema generaria otro en algún amplificador?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el arco se produce en el cable al desconectar los focos es porque se dispara algo la tensión.

Tiene R13 , R14 , R15 y R16 ?


----------



## hell_fish

Si sr tiene todas las resistencias mencionadas, igual tiene todos los componentes que están en el esquema en la fuente, no se perturba ningun voltaje de salida al desconectarse la carga o por lo menos en el osciloscopio no muestra señal de eso, salvo que el voltaje cae un poco, al conectar los dos focos, por demás, a pesar de la caída de voltaje y el arco de unos 5 mm, no veo mas inconvenientes.

Re-formulo la pregunta , podré conectar un amplificador a ésta fuente sin ocasionar mayores daños ?
Al parecer los voltajes se mantienen estables a pesar del arco que se forma al desconectar, incluso los voltajes de gate de los mosfet...

Alguien armó ésta fuente? ha tenido problemas? lei en un foro brasileño que las lazo abierto tienen menos ruido eléctrico a la salida. Es cierto eso ?

Nueva información.... ésos son los datos de señales de gte del mosfet y la ultima es la salida con carga despues del transformador.
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Andan perfectos , solo se debe cuidar que no excedan el voltaje.

Verifica que no se produzca un pico justo al instante de desconectar.

No vendría mal ponerle dos varistores grandes.


----------



## Wilberay

Yo utilice  el transformador driver de la pc incluso el transformador de potencia, el EER-35C sin modificar nada, pero solo me dio  27 voltio simétricos. Muy importante en la bobina de salida solo le di  9 vueltas con 2 alambres, habia una diferencia de 1 Volt entonce procedí a dar 25 vueltas x2 y todo solucionado. Gracias amigos del forum, aprendí mucho de ustedes, es la primera vez que hago una fuente conmutada y me salió perfecto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , la questión de lazo cerriado o abierto es que una fuente cuando funcionando con lazo cerriado la regulación de salida es muuucho mejor si conparada a una fuente andando en lazo abierto.
Regulación de salida es cuanto la tensión DC de salida canbia entre vazio (sin carga alguna) y cuando a plena carga (amplificador de audio a pleno volume).
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yorch

Hola a todos, saludos desde México, espero puedan ayudarme. Navegando en internet buscando sobre fuentes conmutadas encontré este foro abierto y pues tengo una duda, no sé si aún alguien esté ayudando, pero quiero hacer una fuente smps con entrada para 110-220v a una frecuencia de 60 hz, con salida para 50-80v para 1000w de salida, si pudieran echarme la mano porque aún estoy en proceso de aprendizaje sobre este tipo de fuente. Saludos a todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don yorch , sin ganas en disanimarte amigo pero  muy desafortunadamente  loque quieres hacer es un diseño de elevada envegadura para un novicio en lo tema.
O sea una tarea muy dificil para lograr ezicto.
Mejor es conprar una fuente ya lista con esas especificaciones.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

yorch dijo:


> Hola a todos, saludos desde México, espero puedan ayudarme. Navegando en internet buscando sobre fuentes conmutadas encontré este foro abierto y pues tengo una duda, no sé si aún alguien esté ayudando, pero quiero hacer una fuente smps con entrada para 110-220v a una frecuencia de 60 hz, con salida para 50-80v para 1000w de salida, si pudieran echarme la mano porque aún estoy en proceso de aprendizaje sobre este tipo de fuente. Saludos a todos


Comienza armando la fuente del post, si la armas y funciona tendrás experiencia como para encarar una de mayor potencia.


----------



## Meliades

yorch dijo:


> Hola a todos, saludos desde México, espero puedan ayudarme. Navegando en internet buscando sobre fuentes conmutadas encontré este foro abierto y pues tengo una duda, no sé si aún alguien esté ayudando, pero quiero hacer una fuente smps con entrada para 110-220v a una frecuencia de 60 hz, con salida para 50-80v para 1000w de salida, si pudieran echarme la mano porque aún estoy en proceso de aprendizaje sobre este tipo de fuente. Saludos a todos


No has dicho si ya armaste esta !!!???? Para ayudarte con un plano de 1000 watts . Por favor ten mucho cuidado. No es de juegos estos voltajes


----------



## Derhund

Hola a todos. Ahora en la limpieza que he estado haciendo y con un rato de oscio, me encontre con algunos equipos arrumbados y piezas por lo cual me puse a reciclar; asi termine habilitando un ampli viejo que estaba en el estante y de paso le arme una fuente con las piezas recicladas (porque los transformadores creo los regale y aparte esos estaban muy pesados) ahora ya tengo algo para amplificar mis bocinillas cy animarme cuando hago el aseo del taller .

Saludos.


----------



## horacio

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Yo estoy investigando muchisimo sobre el tema pero de eso si que no tengo mucho conocimiento,razon por la cual  tome la decision de buscar circuitos faciles,economicos,y que sirvan.
> Dentro de mis recopilaciones encontre varios circuitos pero hay un problema (por lo menos para mi) y es que se alimentan con 220v( donde vivo trabajamos con 120 ac) pero se supone que se debe hacer un truquito pequeño  en el rectificador de la alimentacion  para que se convierta en un doblador de voltaje (cosa que aun no tengo muy clara) y listo!
> o la otra opcion seria modficar algunos componentes de la fuente como el transformador de alta frecuencia y la alimentacion de la parte que genera los pulsos.
> Alguien propuso que dicha parte idealmente debiera alimentarse del mismo transformador de alta frecuencia pero eso es un poco mas complejo de lograr.
> Aqui les muestro entonces lo que encontre ( hay un archivo en proteus pero cuando se extrae a un destino sale vacio,hay que abrirlo sin extraerlo,por eso imprimi en pdf el diseño), y esta ha tenido variaciones en cuanto a la frecuencia de conmutacion y a los voltajes de salida, ajustados por unos zener(y el optoacoplador) y la potencia de salida.
> varias personas han armado ese circuito pero a su manera(por el pcb) +63/-63vdc Smps New Prototype - diyAudio aca otra de la misma (miembro de diy audio para poder ver archivos) -/+ 50 v SMPS - diyAudio
> el hilo de donde la saque my smps project help - diyAudio
> de todas formas tengo una duda frente a algo muy importante:el nucleo del "hf xformer".
> vi por ahi que el exito de la fuente dependia de las caracteristicas del nucleo del transformador de alta frecuencia y si no se elegia el adecuado estariamos en problemas.
> De todas formas voy a hacer el intento de armar esto haber que pasa si funciona o no y si ahay algun electronico por ahi que la analice y por lo menos proponga un sistema de proteccion diferente a los fusibles porque esto no tiene nada de protecciones y cuando algo malo pase adios fuente! y $$$



Buenas tardes a todos!

Consulta, alguien del foro armo esta fuente? particularmente la de 900w y 70v simétricos? (adjunto esquema)

Estoy interesado en armarla pero no quiero renegar, mas teniendo en cuenta que sale unos 10mil pesos argentinos armarla

Muchas gracias.

slds.


----------



## Rafavlack

Éste tra*ns*fo*rmador* es el ei33 ?


Raedon dijo:


> Hago un pequeño aporte, estuve estudiando los drivers de la fuente (T3) y logre sacarle el conexiónado sin desarmarlo, osea analizando el circuito, les dejo una foto de las patas y cual corresponde a cual, la mayoria de los drivers de las pc son todos iguales, pero por las dudas siempre revisen.
> 
> *X* corresponde a la salida *8* del 494
> *Y* es el *punto medio* del transformador
> *Z* corresponde  a la salida *11* del 494
> 
> 
> Espero que les sirva saludos.





mnicolau dijo:


> Gente, la fuente funciona sin problemas, de hecho voy por la 3º armada ya. Usé siempre el driver sacado de una fuente de PC.
> 
> La parte de control de la fuente se alimenta de la tensión secundaria +15[V] y al impulso inicial, tengo entendido, lo aportan las resistencias de 330k 1/2W en la base de los 13007.
> 
> Saludos



*S*aludos*,* me podr*í*as decir cual es el preset*? E*s que soy nuevo en la electronica, que cambios realizaste para obtener los +-70 *V*olt ?
*T*engo entendido que los tra*ns*fo*rmadore*s de fuente de PC ei33 no dan para mucho y es lo que tengo ahora, cual usaste para ver donde lo consigo, digo la numeraci*ó*n? *G*racias de antemano.


----------



## DJ T3

El transformador "EI33" es el mas grande, los chiquitos son los "EE16", "EE19", "EI16" y/o "EI19", para la parte del driver... Ésto es hablando en forma generica.

Si no tienes experiencia en armado de circuitos complejos, NO tomes éste proyecto como inicial, ya que hay voltajes peligrosos (310Vcc del lado primario, y dependiendo de como se bobine, alrededor de 180Vcc del lado secundario), y la posibilidad de explosiones y lastimarte gravemente a ti y a los demas.

Ni el autor del post, ni los que comentan, ni ForosDeElectronica.com, ni los moderadores y administradores nos hacemos responsables por el mal uso, construccion, manejo, daños, etc., que pueda derivar del armado de éste tipo de circuito, ni de ningun otro englobado en el foro. Solo el armador es total y puramente responsable de sus actos y los que deriven de el.


----------



## Rafavlack

DJ T3 dijo:


> El transformador "EI33" es el mas grande, los chiquitos son los "EE16", "EE19", "EI16" y/o "EI19", para la parte del driver... Ésto es hablando en forma generica.
> 
> Si no tienes experiencia en armado de circuitos complejos, NO tomes éste proyecto como inicial, ya que hay voltajes peligrosos (310Vcc del lado primario, y dependiendo de como se bobine, alrededor de 180Vcc del lado secundario), y la posibilidad de explosiones y lastimarte gravemente a ti y a los demas.
> 
> Ni el autor del post, ni los que comentan, ni ForosDeElectronica.com, ni los moderadores y administradores nos hacemos responsables por el mal uso, construccion, manejo, daños, etc., que pueda derivar del armado de éste tipo de circuito, ni de ningun otro englobado en el foro. Solo el armador es total y puramente responsable de sus actos y los que deriven de el.


Esperemos que no haya fuego artificiales. Sino R.I.P. Jeeee


----------



## Alice

mnicolau dijo:


> Bueno les dejo el PCB modificado de la fuente de Ricardo, para utilizar diodos TO-220 en la salida, pistas más anchas, pads para el driver de fuente de PC, separé un poco los TRs para poder usar los reciclados de fuentes de PC directo con su disipador original, etc. Armé una 2º fuente con este PCB, salió andando a la primera, les paso las fotos ni bien vuelva a mi ciudad.


Saludos amigos. Estuve leyendo un poco para aclara algunas dudas que tenia con respecto a esta fuente y solo me quedó una. 
En la etapa de polarizacion en el primario hay en la versión del PCB  Mnicolau, 2  Resistencia de 3,3ohm en la base de los transistores pero no estan en el primer PCB de Ricardodeni.
Quiero saber  si en esta version se inclullen por una causa especifica o si se puede prescindir de las mismas.


----------



## Alice

Hola amigos al final no utilice las resistencias de 3,3ohmios ya que leí que habían colegas que no les hizo falta utilizarlas. Ya la tengo terminada  le realice algunos cambios para adaptar el PCB al disipador que iba a utilizar. La tengo trabajando +-50 y solo algunos milivolts de diferencia entre rama y rama por suerte salio al primer intento ya que es la primera fuente conmutada que realizo aunque me sirvió de mucho algunos comentarios en el post 
Saludos y éxitos en sus proyectos.


----------

